# Yep, this sh*t again



## Sapper PE LS

The official April 2015 exam results waiting game.

Person who gets post number 10,000 will get a high five.

Person with most number of top of pages will get a low five.

At least three characters per post. No double posting.

Let the mayhem begin.


----------



## P-E

Here we go.


----------



## Road Guy

Salad


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## knight1fox3

Blow


----------



## P-E

Hookers


----------



## matt267 PE

damn it. I need to be studying.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh, look what we have here...


----------



## matt267 PE

yo gabba gabba


----------



## NJmike PE

25 k here I come


----------



## matt267 PE

why can't we ctrl-v?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

This seems early


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No worries matt, you have all summer to study


----------



## P-E

Thyme to spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I passed


Gas?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That too!! The exam


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> That too!! The exam


Rectal?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's what she said


----------



## P-E

What to have for breakfast?


----------



## matt267 PE

bacon


----------



## P-E

Nope. Spam spam spam egg and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs &amp; ham


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Rowdy kids this morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

Duct tape, sap, lots of duct tape.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sap said:


> Rowdy kids this morning.


This. My 5 yo is showing a 13 yo attitude.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Sunday Morning Coming Down


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Waiting to get an oil change.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Waiting to get an oil change.


Just finished changing oil in garage. Lots more fun!!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy kids this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> This.My 5 yo is showing a 13 yo attitude.
Click to expand...

It gets worse. Wait until she's 7.


----------



## NJmike PE

F that. I'll send her @$$ off to military school


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> why can't we ctrl-v?


Because you're running Linux...
cat /dev/clip


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you in my computer again fox?


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy kids this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> This.My 5 yo is showing a 13 yo attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse. Wait until she's 7.
Click to expand...

My 5 yr old still throws tantrums. I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rowdy kids this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> This.My 5 yo is showing a 13 yo attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gets worse. Wait until she's 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 5 yr old still throws tantrums. I guess I'm lucky.
Click to expand...

Trade you your 5 year old for my 20 year old.Bigger problems with more expensive solutions.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Beat them before it is too late.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Beat them before it is too late.


you get arrested for that.


----------



## P-E

Smooth.


----------



## knight1fox3

Working on final project post...


----------



## matt267 PE

no need to finish tonight.


----------



## Dleg

Back to work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No double posting? How am I supposed to pad my post count now?


----------



## Dleg

By the rules?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

There r rules?


----------



## cement

so say the ban hammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just kidding, don't ban me from the fun.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Way to have my back Ken 3.0


----------



## Sapper PE LS

No bannings in this thread unless your name is NJMike or Matt.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

First top!

http://giphy.com/gifs/squee-the-police-have-been-called-PekRU0CYIpXS8


----------



## Dark Knight




----------



## matt267 PE

Sap said:


> No bannings in this thread unless your name is NJMike or Matt.


Wait, I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Especially Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

I see how it is.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I already got threw under the bus by Ken, just passing it along.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Have we captured any newbies yet?????


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not yet, maybe it's better suited in the exam forum for now like the April 2015 10k was. Haven't really seen many newbies in this area.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> There r rules?


Yeah. About those rules, you can thank me and Mike for those.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Right, "thank." Where is Mike anyway, only the one post, he's usually all over these things.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Right, "thank." Where is Mike anyway, only the one post, he's usually all over these things.


He is probably chasing someone with an ax.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, "thank." Where is Mike anyway, only the one post, he's usually all over these things.
> 
> 
> 
> He is probably chasing someone with an ax.
Click to expand...

That person likely has yoga pants on.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're probably right, if he was sleeping on the couch he would definitely be here.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure he'll end up on the couch in the end.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He scared all of the newbs away with his new mugshot


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thought the forum was only open to veterans for the weekend?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The urge to spam is always a whim away a whim away a whim away...


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> Here we go.





Ramnares P.E. said:


> Way to have my back Ken 3.0


Have knives, will travel.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> :facepalm:


You know it's stuck in your head now, don't deny it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you really need to just let it go.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> :facepalm:


^ rule breaker!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sure all dads with young daughters are thrilled about Frozen 2 - probably to be released just in time for Christmas with a new line of Elsa dolls and costumes.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thank God for sons, I'll be at star wars!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You're fucking kidding me right?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I meant about Elsa 2


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I can break my own rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here ya go Sap, confirmation of misery:

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/disney-announces-frozen-2-1201451480/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

You been living under a rock or something?


----------



## Dark Knight

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Here ya go Sap, confirmation of misery:
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/film/news/disney-announces-frozen-2-1201451480/


Just Let it Go!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Infuriatingly catchy song is guaranteed in the sequel.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ram is -1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ram is -1


I like to make things interesting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's more challenging if you start in a hole.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's probably not what she said.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sap said:


> No bannings in this thread unless your name is NJMike or Matt.


^^^ LOL!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## P-E

Marathon Monday in boston tomorrow


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I know somebody running in the marathon.


----------



## P-E

I will be at mile 20 handing out beer


----------



## NJmike PE

Sap said:


> No bannings in this thread unless your name is NJMike or Matt.


I'm laying low in here this thyme around


----------



## P-E

Mike say it ain't so.


----------



## NJmike PE

I wanna see this thing make up to the release of the results. Not much fun in it if it's locked after two weeks


----------



## P-E

Gonna take a lot longer w/o double posts


----------



## frazil

Mike lets just finish this


----------



## frazil

J/k


----------



## frazil

What was that about double posts?


----------



## frazil

Matt I thought you were taking the test this time?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Probably doesn't apply to mods

EDIT:

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

What just happened


----------



## frazil

Are we supposed to self-moderate?


----------



## P-E

All is good in moderation.


----------



## frazil

Ok sweet. 10k here we come!


----------



## P-E

Perfect thyming, vacation this week.


----------



## frazil

We had vacation last week. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy

If


----------



## frazil

?


----------



## Road Guy

420!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ rule breaker!
Click to expand...



Wrong :facepalm: = 10 characters (":facepalm:")



frazil said:


> Matt I thought you were taking the test this time?!


I wanted to, but there was an issue/misunderstanding with the application deadline. (The application that is still posted on the boards website is listed as the October 2014 application.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds about par for the expected level of competency dealing with all these folks Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

I might call the board today and ask when they are going to post the application for the April 2015 exam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is heading the campaign spreading the word for this spam-a-thon


----------



## matt267 PE

we gotta get some newbies in here.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

OK but I think it is too early for spam


----------



## matt267 PE

it is never too early to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

I love the smell of spam in the morning


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too early for spam? Do you not know who you are dealing with?


----------



## matt267 PE

He must be new. (actually, he's been here longer than I have.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe spam wasn't such a big thing back in the early days of EB? ld-025:


----------



## matt267 PE

but he's newer then you Ram, you old fart you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't realize I had joined even before you Matt...yet I have less than a third of your posts...something I will rectify ASAP.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I gather over 23K posts in the 73.4K spam thread in honor of VTE. I may of had 1 post that was quality. Most were ctrl-v spam posts. This is why we have rules. But Mike encouraged me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good ol' Mike showing the way. Now where are those newbs you promised?


----------



## matt267 PE

with the women I promised.

My daughter just included "electrical engineer" as one of her future jobs.

She just included "water engineer." So there's hope yet.


----------



## NJmike PE

Just as long as she does include tree hugging


----------



## matt267 PE

But she loves animals.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is your kid huh Matt:


----------



## matt267 PE

No, my daughter hates dolls.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Using thyme instead of time will get one banned


----------



## matt267 PE

It's about thyme time...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Poor spelling is really a terribly cryme


----------



## matt267 PE

but we're enginenears. we dont have to spel good.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Poor grammar... That's a banning


----------



## matt267 PE

well, that didn't take long.


----------



## matt267 PE

piece out homies...

Edit:

I'm just playin'

Don't ban me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban him for double posting instead ^


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a supporting member and help pay the bills around here, therefore, the rules don't apply to me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought I was a supporting member but my status got changed. Might need to send RG another check.


----------



## matt267 PE

you, my friend, are totally bannable.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Morning!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Howdy LJ.


----------



## P-E

Carbo loading - getting ready to watch the marathon.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

Good morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

what's so good about it


----------



## P-E

I took the week off so I could spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Good morning.




I believe this is the appropriate response:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwATvALiQ_8


----------



## P-E

I forgot it was Monday. My bad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top


----------



## BoilerEng

umm hi

edit: I just needed one more post to have editing privileges. It feels nice


----------



## P-E

Well well.

Welcome.


----------



## NJmike PE

BoilerEng said:


> umm hi
> 
> edit: I just needed one more post to have editing privileges. It feels nice


well don't just use us for that. stick around and post a few more.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Editing privileges huh. Feel empowered yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Editing privileges huh. Feel empowered yet?


I do!


----------



## matt267 PE

BoilerEng said:


> umm hi
> 
> edit: I just needed one more post to have editing privileges. It feels nice


Welcome



Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Editing privileges huh. Feel empowered yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I do!
Click to expand...

Not if you get banned


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> BoilerEng said:
> 
> 
> 
> umm hi
> 
> edit: I just needed one more post to have editing privileges. It feels nice
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Editing privileges huh. Feel empowered yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if you get banned
Click to expand...

That's rude! [emoji3]


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey, it's just the way things are here. It's all about pencils and watching someone get banned.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's all hookers and blow and bacon until someone spells time wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, you can thank mike for that too.

Thyme test


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You can test it here Matt (just to prove I'm not going crazy). And yeah, Mike has a way of ruining the fun for the rest of us...gotta love him.


----------



## matt267 PE

There must be a fox in your computer.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> And yeah, Mike has a way of ruining the fun for the rest of us...gotta love him.


shouldn't you be debating life with goodall


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If Knight hacked me, can he override the admin privileges and let me install Matlab before messing with other stuff?


----------



## matt267 PE

F mathlab, I want mathcad!

Actually we would talk about the meaning of life, moon landings, and pencil marks. That'll get things moving.


----------



## NJmike PE

f all that. I want a beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> F mathlab, I want mathcad!




Used mathcad at my old job after using it extensively during grad school. I remember sitting through the brown bag (it was new software at that company) thinking this lady doesn't have an f'n clue what she's talking about.


----------



## matt267 PE

I loved mathcad in school. My current job doesn't even really require a calculator, nevermind mathcad.

Mike, any good yoga pants sightings?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, Mike has a way of ruining the fun for the rest of us...gotta love him.
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be debating life with goodall
Click to expand...



Don't speak his name too loudly before this devolves into another philosophical debate.


----------



## NJmike PE

no, surprisingly not. I took my daughter to a girls gymanstics bday party yesterday. I thought for sure I would have seen something. no milfs, no yoga pants. fail


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> no, surprisingly not. I took my daughter to a girls gymanstics bday party yesterday. I thought for sure I would have seen something.* no milfs, no yoga pants*. fail




Explains why you need a beer...or 12.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> no, surprisingly not. I took my daughter to a girls gymanstics bday party yesterday. I thought for sure I would have seen something. no milfs, no yoga pants. fail


you should have made a scene and left with the gift you brought.


----------



## csb

Does this count as three characters?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Judging by Suzanne Somers' shirt, she might count as three all by herself.


----------



## matt267 PE

Where is eg? She usually adds quality to these things.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Her new job must keep her busy??


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> There must be a fox in your computer.


:Chris: There is no spoon...



Ramnares P.E. said:


> If Knight hacked me, can he override the admin privileges and let me install Matlab before messing with other stuff?


Pretty easy to give yourself admin. Just depends on how strict/observant your IT group is. 

Matlab &gt; Mathcad


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There must be a fox in your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> :Chris: There is no spoon...
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Knight hacked me, can he override the admin privileges and let me install Matlab before messing with other stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty easy to give yourself admin. Just depends on how strict/observant your IT group is.
> 
> *Matlab &gt; Mathcad*
Click to expand...



This! Tell me master how to get around this admin restriction?


----------



## knight1fox3

Once you start down the dark path, there's no turning back...


----------



## matt267 PE

We should all have admin rights.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Once you start down the dark path, there's no turning back...




Pass on what you have learned...


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm ready to write sh!t down....


----------



## Supe

Meh.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fox disappeared on us huh, keeping the secrets to himself...


----------



## P-E

On my second beer


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fox disappeared on us huh, keeping the secrets to himself...


Either calculating the cut score or results date.


----------



## Dark Knight

Three characters...


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't get us shut down again DK.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Don't get us shut down again DK.




That was a fun thread while it lasted.


----------



## P-E

View attachment 7262


Getting ready to hand out refreshments


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it PE, get your shit together and post a picture right side up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Boston marathon right PE?


----------



## NJmike PE

what kind of beer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like pabst blue ribbon...


----------



## NJmike PE

good point. I didn't open the image


----------



## dulceenea

Boston 2015


----------



## matt267 PE

At least it's not raining too hard in Boston right now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I prefer running in the rain to running in 90+ degree temps.


----------



## matt267 PE

yup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP

http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-gif-man-dancing.gif


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, you're good to lose this thing if you can't figure out how to post a pic.

Is this lj:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought it was like posting a youtube vid, just paste the link into the message but it's not working for me. Your gif is better anyway.


----------



## matt267 PE

are you using tapatalk? Use a web browser in desktop mode. You should be able to paste the image in.


----------



## csb

Damn. Coachella is getting out of hand. That girl is hairy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No, on my pc actually. I've been pasting the image location into the message body. I thought that's how I did it before...oh well.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> Damn. Coachella is getting out of hand. That girl is hairy.




Don't want pics, Thanks.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> No, on my pc actually. I've been pasting the image location into the message body. I thought that's how I did it before...oh well.




see, I told you you had a fox in there. Sounds like it's thyme for a new computer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

With my luck they're tracking the hours I'm spending on EB before they send a pink slip my way :/


----------



## matt267 PE

You didn't take the week off? I'm home and spammin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Take the week off? Why would I do that?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is at home eating spam sandwiches


----------



## frazil

spamcation


----------



## envirotex

One in here. For now.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Toasties.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox disappeared on us huh, keeping the secrets to himself...
> 
> 
> 
> Either calculating the cut score or results date.
Click to expand...

Nah, I'll leave that to the newbs!



matt267 said:


> Damn it PE, get your shit together and post a picture right side up.


And learn how to host an image in an online forum for crying out-loud. LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

After work spam.


----------



## P-E

Yup PBR


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Matt is at home eating spam sandwiches


yum yum yum


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I'm glad we are still talking about spam..me I prefer ham just had some for diner


----------



## matt267 PE

Pigs are the most awesome animals in the world. The convert vegetables to bacon.


----------



## envirotex

Welp. Finally home. Long day.


----------



## P-E

I'm surprisingly tired for doing nothing today.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't want to get ice cream sundaes. I actually want to stop being a fat mess.


----------



## NJmike PE

Trying to study for next week's exam.


----------



## P-E

Good luck mike


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Trying to move on and not study...not second guess...and not constantly check eb...well at least Im doing one of the three


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Yup PBR


&lt;facepalm&gt;


----------



## matt267 PE

morning all


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

You are an early riser


----------



## matt267 PE

yes I am. The house is quite at 4:30 AM.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Howdy out there.


----------



## Supe

Shitty shitty bang bang.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tuesday, raining, spent the night in urgent care - don't want to be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope everything is ok Ram.


----------



## Supe

I wasn't in urgent care, and still don't want to be here right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hope everything is ok Supe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mini-Ram had a run in with the treadmill and got some nasty abrasions on two of his fingers.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mini-Ram had a run in with the treadmill and got some nasty abrasions on two of his fingers.


Was this soccer training?

Hope he's OK.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No, his mom was on and he ran over and somehow got two of his fingers stuck under the belt. His fingers looked like they got sand blasted. He's ok now but was in some serious pain yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE

ouch.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Normally I'd ridicule this guy but as a dad buying diapers I can almost understand the motivation:

http://www.pressreader.com/usa/new-york-daily-news/20150418/282291023767850/TextView


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Normally I'd ridicule this guy but as a dad buying diapers I can almost understand the motivation:
> 
> http://www.pressreader.com/usa/new-york-daily-news/20150418/282291023767850/TextView


Hmmm, I can't seem to view the link. Are you using the same technology you use to post pictures.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're just messing with me now aren't you.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, I'm serious. I just get a blank page.

edit: but if I hit enter in the address bar it works. That's strange. Maybe there's a fox in my computer too.


----------



## P-E

Ram, I can post it sideways for you.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha, yes you can.

Did you have a good day yesterday PE?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Ram, I can post it sideways for you.




I'll make a note that this service is now available. How was the marathon? Any beer takers?


----------



## P-E

It was good despite the rain. Beer, Bbq and a Sox win.

More beer takers as the day went on. The better the weather the more we get.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP

No attempt to post dancing man gifs today though...


----------



## matt267 PE

^


----------



## P-E

We usually give out six cases.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

did you get your car squared away?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do whop


----------



## NJmike PE

I ordered the parts. they'll be delivered tomorrow. window is all but up (less than an inch still open). Sunday I'll replace the window motor and valve cover gasket. Still have a shot battery and a muffler with a hole the size of jenna jamesons, but that's ok


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> http://crazyhyena.com/imagebank/g/old-man-dancing-throws-crutches--gif.gif


someone needs to be penalized for lack of proper posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Teach me master


----------



## NJmike PE

step one: google

step two: find image

step three: right click, copy image

Step four: at EB, Control-V

Step five: make all other EB users happy


----------



## matt267 PE

ram, you need better role models


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Success!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> ram, you need better role models




Are you kidding? Did you not see Mike's Jenna Jameson reference? The goal is to become competent enough to throw those out at workplace presentations.


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3

^ is that a 3-letter word???


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here we go

:banhim:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ is that a 3-letter word???


You too?

But yes, yes it is.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Now where did I put that hammer....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's now been revealed as fake but maybe we should have a ban-excavator for when the fail is too strong:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o0_xGIUbvs


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Gonna have to get more creative Matt, lots of questions regarding your posts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Gonna have to get more creative Matt, lots of questions regarding your posts.




Matt's soon to be a member of the 1000001 warning points club.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get more creative Matt, lots of questions regarding your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt's soon to be a member of the 1000001 warning points club.
Click to expand...

Is that binary?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ if so, then binary high-five!

101


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

0100 1001


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You know what they say, there are only 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You know what they say, there are only 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's a mixed message for you Mike:


----------



## NJmike PE

all I see are bewbs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Aren't you glad you showed me how to post gifs now.


----------



## Lumber Jim

NJmike PE said:


> all I see are bewbs




with an invitation. :laugh:


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ if so, then binary high-five!
> 
> 101


Room 101 for you


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ if so, then binary high-five!
> 
> 101
> 
> 
> 
> Room 101 for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
Click to expand...

power-eng still hasn't figured it out yet though....


----------



## P-E

Damn flip phone


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Now where did I put that hammer....




I think you lost it. No biggie



Ken 3.0 said:


> Gonna have to get more creative Matt, lots of questions regarding your posts.


----------



## P-E

Nearing white mountains.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did I put that hammer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you lost it. No biggie
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to get more creative Matt, lots of questions regarding your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nice one on the Mr. Rogers reference! [emoji106]


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we at 10K yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You won Matt, we just started a new one all over.

Congrats, as your prize you may now contact RG for the official cut score formula.


----------



## P-E

I'll take qwe

You take rty

And finish this quickly.


----------



## Lumber Jim

RTY


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> You won Matt, we just started a new one all over.
> 
> Congrats, as your prize you may now contact RG for the official cut score formula.








and here are your three characters.


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

RTY

edit: you might get banned for this.


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

rty


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## P-E

Not Top


----------



## matt267 PE

denied


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

almost forgot







rty


----------



## P-E

Bac


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

After work post.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Beer post


----------



## P-E

Margarita post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Because the noobs haven't joined the fun post.


----------



## cement

beam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam all I can.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

All, I can spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

three plus letter post


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## knight1fox3

Homework spam


----------



## P-E

No work spam


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## HokiePower

Push the button


----------



## matt267 PE

HokiePower said:


> Push the button


welcome.

And push away!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Early morning spam, off to internal/infernal training.


----------



## NJmike PE

Heading to work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

heading to the zoo today spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Project mgmt training, sounds like Dex's area.


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc6WDloo-Qo


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 said:


> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Push the button
> 
> 
> 
> welcome.
> 
> And push away!!
Click to expand...



That's what she said!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I really want to not work anymore. Anybody want to buy a house in VA?


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm with you dude. Sad thing is I'm no where's near the position where I can think of retirement


----------



## matt267 PE

you guys are at work today? I thought it was Sunday.


----------



## NJmike PE

hit him in the head hard with that ban hammer!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Lumber Jim

and then do it again to make it permanent...


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey LJ.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am thinking that I might be able to retire when I am 69?? I did not save much in my 20s and 30s.


----------



## Lumber Jim

We were supposed to save money in our 20s?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Or work for the Guberment. And retire at 39-40??


----------



## Supe

So coffee. Much urine.

And what is this "retirement" shit you keep talking about? This is EB.com, we don't make up words here.


----------



## NJmike PE

I will retire when I die


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Retirement Spam


----------



## P-E

That's depressing mike


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> That's depressing mike


Depressing but true.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> I will retire when I die


Can't you retire from fire department in a few years??


----------



## NJmike PE

why would I do that? that job is fun


----------



## Lumber Jim

remember in high school when the counselor said go into something that you love so it doesn't feel like work.

what a crock...


----------



## P-E

So true


----------



## Lumber Jim

matt267 said:


> Hey LJ.


Too harsh?

would this make you feel better?


----------



## frazil

Happy middle-of-the-week-workday everybody!


----------



## Supe

frazil said:


> Happy middle-of-the-week-workday everybody!


----------



## P-E

Lumber Jim said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey LJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Too harsh?
> would this make you feel better?
Click to expand...

I suddenly have the urge to get hammered.


----------



## P-E

Qwe

TOP


----------



## frazil

Top

(once P-E removes the double post)


----------



## P-E

I couldn't resist


----------



## frazil

Do you ever start dancing/singing along to a catchy tune, and then listen to the words and realize that it makes no sense. This is literally the stupidest song ever.


----------



## Supe

You mean like "Pour some sugar Ramen"?


----------



## frazil

exactly


----------



## Dark Knight

:210: plus one...three characters or more...


----------



## knight1fox3

With the current savings/investment program we are on, I'm hoping 55 will be the magic retirement number =).


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> With the current savings/investment program we are on, I'm hoping 55 will be the magic retirement number =).


Does this calculation include all the kids and grandchildren moving back in with you??


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the current savings/investment program we are on, I'm hoping 55 will be the magic retirement number =).
> 
> 
> 
> Does this calculation include all the kids and grandchildren moving back in with you??
Click to expand...

My upbringing will not allow that to happen. No such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the current savings/investment program we are on, I'm hoping 55 will be the magic retirement number =).
> 
> 
> 
> Does this calculation include all the kids and grandchildren moving back in with you??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My upbringing will not allow that to happen. No such thing as a free lunch.
Click to expand...

it's against my religion


----------



## knight1fox3

^ a Jedi craves not these things...


----------



## Lumber Jim

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Or work for the Guberment. And retire at 39-40??


Not the Guberment I work for.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> With the current savings/investment program we are on, I'm hoping 55 will be the magic retirement number =).


That would be nice. I'm hoping Medicare eligibility stays at 65 so I can retire at 64-1/2


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm looking at 58 right now. That could change to 55 if my mortgage / kid's college is completely paid off well before.


----------



## envirotex

My hands are cold.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Set them on fire, that should warm them up pretty fast.


----------



## P-E




----------



## envirotex

hmmmm. not so sure.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

Did someone say wood?


----------



## knight1fox3

Wed. evening post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Sleeping on the couch post


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Did someone say wood?


calm down pe, not that type of wood.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh snap, Matt's on his game early.


----------



## matt267 PE

Being on my game is better then being on my couch.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He might have had company in the couch?? SIL


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Being on my game is better then being on my couch.


*than*

fixt

now ban hyme four pour grammar


----------



## frazil

my 9 yo daughter asked me this morning if calling someone a "nerd" was bad. As in, "You built that huge lego tower? You're so nerdy!" Thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I would say yes


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone say wood?
> 
> 
> 
> calm down pe, not that type of wood.
Click to expand...

Ah Matt, You're killing the mood.


----------



## NJmike PE

and THAT is Matt's primary reason for existence here


----------



## P-E

frazil said:


> my 9 yo daughter asked me this morning if calling someone a "nerd" was bad. As in, "You built that huge lego tower? You're so nerdy!" Thoughts?


Nothing wrong with a huge Lego tower.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think "nerds" are in. Ain't they?


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I think "nerds" are in. Ain't they?


I've heard that too. Build away.


----------



## matt267 PE

A Lego store is being built at the local mall. My daughter is just a little excited about that.


----------



## frazil

I think nerds are hip now. But I told her it's a little ambiguous. So if she's looking to give someone a compliment she should say something else ("awesome tower!"). But I don't know if she was thinking of saying it or if someone said it to her.


----------



## envirotex

Isn't there a discussion somewhere on this board about nerds and geeks and which one is cool?


----------



## matt267 PE

I never realized how complicated the social atmosphere was for girls of that age until I started asking my daughter questions.

I don't ask anymore.

Edit:

That's a lie. I ask and lecture. She avoids and ignores.


----------



## Supe

She is well trained.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> She is well trained.


Not really. She can't even load the dishwasher.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

envirotex said:


> Isn't there a discussion somewhere on this board about nerds and geeks and which one is cool?


Jocks rule high school, nerds rule the world!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> A Lego store is being built at the local mall. My daughter is just a little excited about that.




You should be very proud.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope she continues to like science and building as she gets older.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I hope she continues to like science and building as she gets older.


Cooking is a science and kitchens are in buildings right?


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, she does spend a lot of time in the kitchen.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just got a call from home, guess mini-Ram is feeling better today - cleared out all the food in the fridge and is almost done working his way through all his snacks. Off to the supermarket after work I guess.


----------



## csb

NO ESCAPE FROM THE STORM INSIDE OF MEEEEEE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## csb

PLEASE YOU'LL ONLY MAKE IT WORSE


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Well, she does spend a lot of time in the kitchen.


----------



## matt267 PE

go on


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why yes...


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## csb

Ramnares P.E. said:


> TOP




WE LIKE TO PARTY


----------



## matt267 PE

... all night long.


----------



## Road Guy

We are, we are, we are alpha Company

And we, and we, and we like to party

P A R T Y

Party party all night long

.....,


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Road Guy said:


> We are, we are, we are alpha Company
> 
> And we, and we, and we like to party
> 
> P A R T Y
> 
> Party party all night long
> 
> .....,


Was just singing this in my head...except I was Bravo company.


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


>






He is so not getting laid tonight.


----------



## Road Guy

I didn't think many would understand those words....,

Grab a 90 from the gunner deck, aim it at that commies head...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so not getting laid tonight.
Click to expand...

He's getting laid...out on the couch.


----------



## Supe

Nope. He'll be in his own bed. No way he's married. That GIF would otherwise end in his pockets being emptied and divorce papers smacking him in the face.


----------



## csb

Good gosh. The thing you don't realize is that she'll recover in 3 seconds and kick his ass.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I can't view the gif...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I can't view the gif...


:facepalm:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guessing it's probably been filtered out...oh well


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I can't view the gif...


typical violence against woman. You're not missing much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pulled it up on my phone, guessing that's pretty much all the action Mike sees these days.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wasn't falcon punch one of chun-li's move in street fighter?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Pulled it up on my phone, guessing that's pretty much all the action Mike sees these days.


Better off. I'm not sure if the world is ready for an mini-mike #4.


----------



## frazil

I'm baaaaaack


----------



## matt267 PE

yippee


----------



## frazil

I have the power to sense sarcasm through the interwebs


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes dear. Of course dear.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ken 3.0 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there a discussion somewhere on this board about nerds and geeks and which one is cool?
> 
> 
> 
> Jocks rule high school, nerds rule the world!
Click to expand...

SAN DIMAS HIGH SCHOOL FOOTBALL RULES!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's kinda sad if your life peaks in high school.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Certainly didn't peak at my current job :/


----------



## HokiePower

I'm freaking out about the PE exam tomorrow.


----------



## frazil

you should be!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

HokiePower said:


> I'm freaking out about the PE exam tomorrow.


Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## HokiePower

I couldn't make it last week, I heard there is a makeup the following friday. Right?


----------



## matt267 PE

HokiePower said:


> I'm freaking out about the PE exam tomorrow.


You should pull an all nighter studying.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

HokiePower said:


> I couldn't make it last week, I heard there is a makeup the following friday. Right?


That's right, but you have to bring your own pencil this time.


----------



## HokiePower

Ramnares P.E. said:


> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it last week, I heard there is a makeup the following friday. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, but you have to bring your own pencil this time.
Click to expand...



Pencil?! Its not an oral exam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you sure pencils are allowed?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

HokiePower said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HokiePower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it last week, I heard there is a makeup the following friday. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, but you have to bring your own pencil this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pencil?! Its not an oral exam?
Click to expand...

All male proctors if you want that option.


----------



## matt267 PE

yuck


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

pretty much


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HokiePower said:


> I couldn't make it last week, I heard there is a makeup the following friday. Right?


I thought it was today


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE

Failing ISDS systems make grass grow.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the other spammers?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Work Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to be at work spam


----------



## NJmike PE

bout ready to take a $h!t spam


----------



## csb

Thanks for sharing spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TMI spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Afternoon spam


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT0SFG5ROiE


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Almost quitting time spam


----------



## P-E

Back at the vaca condo spam


----------



## NJmike PE

thyme to celebrate with a drink post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

power-engineer said:


> Back at the vaca condo spam


Is this an invite to us all?? Where is this place??


----------



## P-E

Jackson NH.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Jackson NH.


I can be there in about 2 hours.
Edit: make that 3.5 hours.

Cool video mike. Was that your engine company?


----------



## NJmike PE

No, it was an engine company from southern NJ.


----------



## matt267 PE

I see. Do you know what caused the fire?


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson NH.
> 
> 
> 
> I can be there in about 2 hours.Edit: make that 3.5 hours.
> 
> Cool video mike. Was that your engine company?
Click to expand...

Bring something to mix with the juice boxes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Gold fish?


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Gold fish?


goldschlager


----------



## matt267 PE

That sounds better.


----------



## P-E

Gold fish tend to get soggy


----------



## matt267 PE

True.


----------



## P-E

About time to round up mini P-E to grab dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I see. Do you know what caused the fire?


No. But I thought the video was a good look into what it's like inside


----------



## knight1fox3

Dinner post


----------



## P-E

The restaurants here continue to be unimpressive.


----------



## knight1fox3

Still doing homework post.


----------



## P-E

Last spam of the day post


----------



## envirotex

one in


----------



## matt267 PE

in the mix


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday


----------



## Ble_PE

Set up fail.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer would have been all over that wood.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mike is now a member of the 1000000 warning points club for using the word thyme instead of time.


----------



## matt267 PE

welcome to the club Mike.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for quittin' time.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer would have been all over that wood.


Yes I wood.


----------



## Road Guy

On my way to work, going to be late due to morning nookie....post...


----------



## Dark Knight

Fraz's av, the goat, cracks me up :Locolaugh:


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer would have been all over that wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wood.
Click to expand...

That might be worth a few warning points.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> On my way to work, going to be late due to morning nookie....post...




No need to brag.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you clean the garage??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer would have been all over that wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might be worth a few warning points.
Click to expand...

Just 500 because he hasn't been completely corrupted yet.


----------



## P-E

Ah, my first points, finally.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Did you clean the garage??




So are you asking if he did it all for the nookie?


----------



## Road Guy

But it was because of morning would...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ble_PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you clean the garage??
> 
> 
> 
> So are you asking if he did it all for the nookie?
Click to expand...

That or was it a neighbor or SIL??


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Ah, my first points, finally.


Only 500 points though, you rookie.



Road Guy said:


> But it was because of morning would...


Ok Sap, how many points is that worth?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my first points, finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 500 points though, you rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was because of morning would...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Sap, how many points is that worth?
Click to expand...



Guess I was wrong, I can warn him. He's got 1000000


----------



## Road Guy

yeah how many points?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Please don't delete me.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm on 16,501 for the record in case I get axed.


----------



## frazil

wow, lots of points this morning!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like I may be better of not participating today with all these points being handed out.


----------



## Road Guy

good thing I am still in a good mude


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, road guy's silence is unsettling... it's like waiting for that email from Tim Miller last year all over again... damn, why do I do this to myself.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Road Guy said:


> good thing I am still in a good mude




I'll let that one slide.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> wow, lots of points this morning!




Yea, but just like the plot in a porn movie, they just don't matter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> good thing I am still in a good mude


Good thing for late morning nookie.

But, where's Mike. He's good at pissing people off.


----------



## frazil

Ble_PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, lots of points this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but just like the plot in a porn movie, they just don't matter.
Click to expand...

What? I thought they went on your permanent record?


----------



## matt267 PE

This is the internet, nothing is really "permanent."


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, lots of points this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but just like the plot in a porn movie, they just don't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? I thought they went on your permanent record?
Click to expand...



Only if you work for the federal government.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What do you have to do to get fired from a guberment job??


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;----------------------------------second member of the 1000000 warning points club


----------



## Road Guy

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What do you have to do to get fired from a guberment job??


Things that got people fired when I was in gubernmnet: 

Sleeping in your truck on the side of US 41 right next to a major project

Lying about your dependents and providing insurance for people you are no longer married to


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> &lt;----------------------------------second member of the 1000000 warning points club


Congrats. You earned it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> &lt;----------------------------------second member of the 1000000 warning points club
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. You earned it.
Click to expand...

seriously, it's about TIME I was recognized


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Road Guy said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to do to get fired from a guberment job??
> 
> 
> 
> Things that got people fired when I was in gubernmnet:
> Sleeping in your truck on the side of US 41 right next to a major project
> 
> Lying about your dependents and providing insurance for people you are no longer married to
Click to expand...

Hey Matty have you tried this yet?? It could be fun.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you have to do to get fired from a guberment job??
> 
> 
> 
> Things that got people fired when I was in gubernmnet:
> Sleeping in your truck on the side of US 41 right next to a major project
> 
> Lying about your dependents and providing insurance for people you are no longer married to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Matty have you tried this yet?? It could be fun.
Click to expand...

No, I'm all set. I couldn't hack it in the real world.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Ready for quittin' time.


That's for sure!



Sap said:


> I'm on 16,501 for the record in case I get axed.


LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing to see here.


----------



## Ble_PE

I really want a beer at lunch...


----------



## NJmike PE

The way this day is going, I'd rather have bourbon


----------



## Ble_PE

Any alcohol will work.


----------



## Lumber Jim

How many warning points do you need to get access to the girls forum?


----------



## Ble_PE

^Are you saying that you have to be naughty to get into the girl's room?


----------



## matt267 PE

HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.


----------



## P-E

Sap said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> power-engineer would have been all over that wood.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I wood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might be worth a few warning points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just 500 because he hasn't been completely corrupted yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.


But what about gender equality?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.
> 
> 
> 
> But what about gender equality?
Click to expand...

It's only a myth.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.


HR and about 38 federal laws.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.
> 
> 
> 
> HR and about 38 federal laws.
Click to expand...

Thanks Obama.


----------



## matt267 PE

So much for hope and change.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.


unless you are going for the Bruce Jenner look

:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HR say's I have to stay out of the girls room.
> 
> 
> 
> unless you are going for the Bruce Jenner look
> 
> :dunno:
Click to expand...

I really don't want to be in there anyway.


----------



## P-E

Wife says I'm being fidgital


----------



## Dark Knight

533 points for me now?


----------



## matt267 PE

DK, I'm sure you won't get any points. The Admins seem to actually like you.


----------



## Lumber Jim

What's fidgital?

Does she like it?


----------



## matt267 PE

pics?


----------



## Road Guy

this is taking to long.....


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> DK, I'm sure you won't get any points. The Admins seem to actually like you.








Fox, someone needs a lesson


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> this is taking to long.....


Give me and Mike the go ahead and this sh!t will be done by the end of the weekend.

edit:

Well, maybe by the end of next week.


----------



## NJmike PE

nope. some of these other young bucks are gonna have to step up.


----------



## Ble_PE

Wish I would have had that beer at lunch.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> nope. some of these other young bucks are gonna have to step up.


slacker


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's going along just fine. Only been five days or so, it's averaging a 100 posts per day - ish.


----------



## frazil

weak


----------



## Ble_PE

slow


----------



## matt267 PE

end


----------



## Ble_PE

around


----------



## matt267 PE

the bend


----------



## Ble_PE

wait, this isn't the horse to stable thread is it?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

future


----------



## Ble_PE

Closer to quittin' time... :40oz:


----------



## Road Guy

It's almost fuck this shit o'clock


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> It's almost fuck this shit o'clock




It already is here on the east coast.


----------



## frazil

Yes, I'm outta here


----------



## Ble_PE

Word.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> It's almost fuck this shit o'clock


yeah, It's definitely that time


----------



## P-E

Lumber Jim said:


> What's fidgital?
> 
> Does she like it?


It's too much time looking at my phone. Posting from the bathroom now.


----------



## NJmike PE

A man after my now heart


----------



## P-E

Probably will get wife warning points today too.


----------



## NJmike PE

Next comes sleeping on the couch


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Probably will get wife warning points today too.


Those points don't mean anything either.


----------



## P-E

Wife warning points are less funny.


----------



## frazil

cheers!


----------



## P-E

Cheers. First Guinness of the night post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ready for bed post


----------



## NJmike PE

Don't be old


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit post


----------



## NJmike PE

Studying post


----------



## P-E

Posting by the fire post


----------



## NJmike PE

I wish I was by fire post


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## NJmike PE

Tops


----------



## matt267 PE

Old post


----------



## P-E

Pots


----------



## NJmike PE

Stop


----------



## envirotex

Why stop now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi Tex


----------



## P-E

Spot


----------



## envirotex

Hello, Mike.


----------



## frazil

Good night all!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to a skeet shoot post


----------



## matt267 PE

going to spam eb.com while I pretend to study today.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretending to study...sounds like you're looking for wife warning points too Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah, I've got more than 1000000 wife warning points already. What's a few more.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unlike RG, sounds like no morning nookie for you Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

No morning, noon, or night.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like you need a new wife.


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No lunch spam.


----------



## P-E

On the way home spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Sounds like you need a new wife.


My FIL said there's a "no return policy."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn that fine print.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a new wife.
> 
> 
> 
> My FIL said there's a "no return policy."
Click to expand...

Perhaps a friend with female parts??


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like Bruce Jenner is on the market Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a new wife.
> 
> 
> 
> My FIL said there's a "no return policy."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps a friend with female parts??
Click to expand...

Too much drama!



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks like Bruce Jenner is on the market Matt.


Way too much drama!!


----------



## Road Guy

I am thinking that the Bruce Jenner thing is just some type of stunt to get some reality show/money..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I wouldn't be surprised if that's true RG, that whole family is deranged.


----------



## matt267 PE

That would be a pretty big life changing "publicity stunt" though.


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting my drunk on


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Almost top


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost srunk


----------



## P-E

Keep going then. Don't let us stop you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta be dad. Driving king a gain afte


----------



## P-E

Bring me what he's having.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

I'll need some rum to catch up


----------



## matt267 PE

With a beer, of course.


----------



## P-E

Of course


----------



## matt267 PE

A horse.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Back yard camping tonight with my oldest!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ My daughter has been asking to do that.


----------



## P-E

I did that last summer for his first camp out. We packed backpacks and marched around yard until we found a good spot. He packed mostly toys.


----------



## NJmike PE

Feeling pretty good today. Replaced the broken window motor and regulator, replaced my valve cover gasket to stop the oil leak, and took the kids for ice cream. Now to study.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good days work mike.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It was cold as fuck this morning when we got up! Damn, who new it'd get down to 31 last night!!! Oh well, we slept right through it. My son is a champion camper. Can't tie his shoes, ride a bike, or pick up his toys, but he'll sleep under the stars in sub freezing temps and ask to do it again the next night.


----------



## matt267 PE

You don't camp with heated blankets?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Heated blankets are for the weak.


----------



## NJmike PE

Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio


----------



## P-E

I should have slept another 40 min.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio


Says the guy who doesn't get morning nookie.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who doesn't get morning nookie.
Click to expand...

I'd prefer it in the evening with the slutty nurse nurse outfit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio


What did she say??


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio
> 
> 
> 
> What did she say?? *How much did you pay?*
Click to expand...

fixt


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing starts the day off right like 40 minutes of cardio
> 
> 
> 
> What did she say??
Click to expand...

Thank you sir may I have another


----------



## matt267 PE

Another day, another spam post (or 50).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well RG did say this was going slowly...50 is just not going to cut it Matt.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'.




WOOD!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well RG did say this was going slowly...50 is just not going to cut it Matt.


Damn it. What is the cut score again?



Ble_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOOD!!
Click to expand...

Try again tomorrow Ble. I play along if I see it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well RG did say this was going slowly...50 is just not going to cut it Matt.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WOOD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again tomorrow Ble. I play along if I see it.
Click to expand...



See this thread for the cut score Matt.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25089#entry7268221


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I just made a pot of coffee and did not get any??

Bitches!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I just made a pot of coffee and did not get any??
> 
> Bitches!!


Good thing you spit in it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Speaking of coffee, these first two cups haven't done a damn thing. I need something stronger.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I just made a pot of coffee and did not get any??
> 
> Bitches!!


I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## Ble_PE

Well it sure is Monday


----------



## frazil

sure is...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's awfully quiet in here...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Its almost friday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Its almost friday


In the "Friday is never more than a week away" frame of reference?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It's awfully quiet in here...


Matt must be back at work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I think we all are busy at work unfortunately. If this keeps up they might have to give up on the no double posting rules...


----------



## Ble_PE

Yea, work sucks.


----------



## frazil

I could have used a couple more hours sleep.


----------



## knight1fox3

GD Mondays.... ldman:


----------



## Ble_PE

^Yep.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waffle house for lunch


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> What did I miss?




1. Bruce Jenner's amazing interview.

2. We're voting on making you the first member of the 10E6 warning points club.

3. Every one on here has a serious case of the Monday blues.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bruce Jenner's amazing interview.
> 
> 2. We're voting on making you the first member of the 10E6 warning points club.
> 
> 3. Every one on here has a serious case of the Monday blues.
Click to expand...

Oh. Sounds like a typical spam fest.

The 10E6 club? Given enough thyme time, I'll be there. I'm sure of it.

Edit:

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We were trying to put you on the express track...just because we're all about efficiency here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime post.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ramnares P.E. said:


> We were trying to put you on the express track...just because we're all about efficiency here.


we recognize talent when we see it...

you have the right background and experience.

what can we say? you deserve it!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Define "it" for me again. I'm not sure I like where this is going.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## matt267 PE

^that's what she said.


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing chews up a portion of your day, quite like inputting data into HEC2


----------



## matt267 PE

that sounds exciting.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> that sounds exciting.


----------



## frazil

HEC2?? I didn't know anyone used that anymore.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post lunch crash coming in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> nothing chews up a portion of your day, quite like inputting data into HEC2




Might have you beat with some of the FAAST coding I've done Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are those programs that real engineers use?


----------



## envirotex

FORTRAN.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> FORTRAN.


Ha ha, good old FORTRAN....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

FAAST3 is for fluid flow analysis Matt. The problem is that it's a DOS based program so the coding is created and run in DOS.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

FAAST3 sounds boring 

On a side note: I think I'm going to give up coffee.


----------



## frazil

re: side note: that's crazy talk.


----------



## knight1fox3

Give up coffee in favor of beer? Not a bad substitute Matt...


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> FAAST3 sounds boring
> 
> On a side note: I think I'm going to give up coffee.


Don't do it...haven't you seen the latest research that says it helps your liver to counter the effects of alcohol consumption? It's a health drink, really.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Give up coffee in favor of beer? Not a bad substitute Matt...


This was the best answer. But, my doc might not like that habit either.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ ya but what do they know? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ ya but what do they know? :dunno:


Bunch of buzz kills. I should head over to doctorboards.com and spam/troll the hell out of it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ya but what do they know? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of buzz kills. I should head over to doctorboards.com and spam/troll the hell out of it.
Click to expand...

Anything for that post count huh?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Are those programs that real engineers use?


how would you know what real engineers do, tree hugger


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those programs that real engineers use?
> 
> 
> 
> how would you know what real engineers do, tree hugger
Click to expand...

I don't, that's why I asked.

Oh, and this:

http://www.turnto10.com/story/28899587/tree-huggers-fall-short-of-world-record-in-providence

No, I was not there.


----------



## NJmike PE

HEC2 is for modeling streams under flooding conditions


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FAAST3 sounds boring
> 
> On a side note: I think I'm going to give up coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do it...haven't you seen the latest research that says it helps your liver to counter the effects of alcohol consumption? It's a health drink, really.
Click to expand...

This. Which reminds me that I need some coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> HEC2 is for modeling streams under flooding conditions


Oh. That program sounds like it will come in handy on the PE.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEC2 is for modeling streams under flooding conditions
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That program sounds like it will come in handy on the PE.
Click to expand...

It's DOS based too


----------



## matt267 PE

Dose it have pretty pictures?


----------



## NJmike PE

sure,a like many other dos-based programs


----------



## frazil

why don't you use RAS?


----------



## NJmike PE

I could. I don't mainly because I work in an office with old-timers and they have never used it, nor do they have the desire to


----------



## matt267 PE

awesome









frazil said:


> why don't you use RAS?


By RAS, do you mean Return Activated Sludge?"


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEC2 is for modeling streams under flooding conditions
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That program sounds like it will come in handy on the PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's DOS based too
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for us both.


----------



## frazil

gotcha.


----------



## Ble_PE

My motivation is microscopic right now.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> My motivation is microscopic right now.


This x 10


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEC2 is for modeling streams under flooding conditions
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. That program sounds like it will come in handy on the PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's DOS based too
Click to expand...

Wait, when did they stop using DOS?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> My motivation is microscopic right now.
> 
> 
> 
> This x 10
Click to expand...

this x 10


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm glad I'm leaving early this afternoon, even if it is to take my kids to the dentist.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've decided that I'm taking off from work tomorrow


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I've decided that I'm taking off from work tomorrow


And when did you make that decision?

And when will then, be now?


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm taking Wednesday off. And this is my Friday off as well, so this week isn't looking too bad.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided that I'm taking off from work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) And when did you make that decision?
> 
> 2.) And when will then, be now?
Click to expand...

1.) at about 830 tomorrow morning when I email my boss that I won't be coming in.

2.) now sir. right now.


----------



## frazil

that's a good idea!


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to leave post.


----------



## knight1fox3

It's meatplow311's b-day today. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that Matt's alias?


----------



## matt267 PE

^does that excite you?


----------



## NJmike PE

possibly...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Get a room


----------



## NJmike PE

wanna join us


----------



## matt267 PE

Ok, this just got weird.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

At home


----------



## knight1fox3

Just about that time...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> Ok, this just got weird.


Mission accomplished. 

Moving on, what happened to all my warning points that worked so hard to achieve?


----------



## matt267 PE

Work harder.


----------



## Dleg

checking in.

checking out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Work harder.


Mike doesn't work, didn't you read his post about taking impromptu days off?


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe that's how he's going to earn a few more points.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Baltimore protests = really early Christmas 'shopping'


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Doesn't matter as much as TVs, computers, and gaming systems though.


----------



## P-E

I should have taken this week off too.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need TP for my bunghole


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## P-E

Finally home post


----------



## Road Guy

Guess it wasn't so bad that work wouldn't let me go to the ASHE Conference in Baltimore next month after all..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They must really like you RG...


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Guess it wasn't so bad that work wouldn't let me go to the ASHE Conference in Baltimore next month after all..


So true, all the good stuff will be looted by then.


----------



## NJmike PE

I especially like the fuck who cut the hose being used to put out the cvs fire.


----------



## P-E

Tired post


----------



## Road Guy

Wish every LE in Baltimore would call in sick...


----------



## matt267 PE

and here are are again.


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to work post.


----------



## P-E

Still tired post


----------



## NJmike PE

Getting ready to cram for my HAZMAT exam tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

Hoping to make it through today with no major headaches. What's the over/under for that?


----------



## NJmike PE

No.


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh, I almost forgot.

Mornin'.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good luck Mike!


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Hoping to make it through today with no major headaches. What's the over/under for that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> Mornin'.


Wood.


----------



## Ble_PE

Finally.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Oh, I almost forgot.
> 
> Mornin'.


What Ram said.


----------



## Ble_PE

Need more coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Think of not quitting as a public service Matt:


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, it's not that bad. Yet.


----------



## Ble_PE

Has anyone seen my motivation?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Has anyone seen my motivation?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is that Amy Winehouse? Too soon?

There goes my breakfast btw.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dude. Not cool.


----------



## matt267 PE

Feel motivated now?


----------



## envirotex

Too early for that.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 said:


> Feel motivated now?




Motivated to kick your ass for making me look at that. For work, not so much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Feel motivated now?


Motivated to start puking again, sure.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel motivated now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motivated to kick your ass for making me look at that. For work, not so much.
Click to expand...

That's progress.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday was bad enough, let's get back to work people.


----------



## frazil

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## matt267 PE

yum


----------



## frazil

You must be referring to the buckwheat, wild rice, quinoa and cranberry muffin I just finished. Yum!


----------



## Ble_PE

^Sounds fiberific! Hope you have good TP at work.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> You must be referring to the buckwheat, wild rice, quinoa and cranberry muffin I just finished. Yum!


Um, sure. That's sounds wonderful too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Next we'll be back to turkey bacon and tofu :/


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Has anyone seen my motivation?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Word.


----------



## Supe

Boss is out at code week, so workload = double.


----------



## Ble_PE

^To me when the boss is out that means work goes down. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## csb

Is this thing over yet?


----------



## Supe

Nope. Because none of my work actually makes it to me by virtue of my boss. If you locked the doors, it would be more of a self-sustaining ecopshere.


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> Is this thing over yet?




You sound like my wife... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Supe

"Honey, it was over before you even finished your sentence!"


----------



## matt267 PE

- Are you in?

- I don't know.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> "Honey, it was over before you even finished your sentence!"




"They don't call me Flash for nothing."


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost lunch time.


----------



## csb

If you're not done by the time the commercial break is over, you're going to need to scoot a little to the left.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Has anyone seen my motivation?


Yes, you left it at yesterday.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Next we'll be back to turkey bacon and tofu :/


Hey! That was my breakfast!


----------



## Supe

matt267 said:


> Almost lunch time.




Meetings made me miss my morning coffee and breakfast. Now I have to wait for two coworkers to get out of their meetings. I'm starvin' Marvin.


----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> If you're not done by the time the commercial break is over, you're going to need to scoot a little to the left.




Just get on top and turn around. Now everyone's happy!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you're thinking of joining the Baltimore protests, better be sure momma isn't around:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5V0YpGn6wo


----------



## Supe

Good for her! More should follow suit.


----------



## matt267 PE

csb said:


> If you're not done by the time the commercial break is over, you're going to need to scoot a little to the left.


There is a way you can both watch x-files.

Edit:

Also, that kid getting a beat down from mom has just lost ALL street cred.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Good for her! More should follow suit.


until some ambulance chasing lawyer gets the kid to sue his mom for child abuse.

I fully support her actions though


----------



## Ble_PE

Will somebody wake me up if I take a nap?


----------



## knight1fox3

Of course we will.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Will somebody wake me up if I take a nap?


nope. we will sprinkle glitter over your head while you are sleep though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll get the sharpie


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I am ready to not be in the detailed design world now. Give me the shmoozing jobs.


----------



## frazil

I'll take the snoozing jobs.


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> I'll take the snoozing jobs.




Me too!


----------



## knight1fox3

Getting hungry post...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ready to call it a day post


----------



## Supe

Post lunch coma post.


----------



## Road Guy

Ready to call it a career and do something else post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm right there with you. Let's open that dive shop.


----------



## Road Guy

I am a little land locked here. But I have thought about opening a weed shop


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well, fine.


----------



## Supe

I think you have a promising career as Dleg's presidential campaign manager ahead of you.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Ready to call it a career and do something else post




Me too. Maybe I will sometime soon...


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg is running for president?

I'd vote for a fellow environmental engineer.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it beer-thirty yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

It is somewhere.


----------



## Lumber Jim

beer-thirty here...

I wish.


----------



## matt267 PE

not here


----------



## Ble_PE

It's going to be a long afternoon...


----------



## frazil

I have a bad stomachache...


----------



## Ble_PE

^The only prescription is more cowbell!!


----------



## frazil

hmm, I'm not sure how that's going to help.


----------



## matt267 PE

Maybe you have gas? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

https://www.google.com/search?q=al+bundy&amp;client=safari&amp;hl=en&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=ysc_Vfq_DMOlsAW5_IGYCg&amp;ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=320&amp;bih=460#imgrc=S0pWvg7FT7ddhM%253A%3BxsycfHEQLosEKM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bundyology.com%252Fbal2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.bundyology.com%252Fbal.html%3B256%3B192


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> hmm, I'm not sure how that's going to help.




Well it won't hurt, will it?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## knight1fox3

Ble, did you find any motivation yet???


----------



## Supe

The posts in this thread are still too... sensible.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe, what kind of party did you have in mind?


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ble, did you find any motivation yet???




You so crazy!!


----------



## Road Guy

That Jaegar shot at the bar last night is now feeling like a tremendous mistake


----------



## snickerd3

9+ months of no alcohol has toasted my tolerance. One bottle of Smirnoff ice and I was ready for nappy time.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm in bad need of alcohol right now.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're not home yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

When's happy hour? Who's buying the first round?


----------



## NJmike PE

Long day off. Four practice tests ahead of my two hazmat exams tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm out. Peace.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> When's happy hour? Who's buying the first round?


Mike will after he kills his test tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

Word! I'm down with that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought Mike usually has beers BEFORE major exams. Worked for the PE right?


----------



## NJmike PE

Tequila


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More of a Johnnie Walker guy myself...


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I need a glass of Jefferson's Reserve tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'd be happy with a cup of coffee.


----------



## P-E

Coffee here. Never going home tonight


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

^^OT is fun


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Coffee here. Never going home tonight




I'll be there in 45.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> ^^OT is fun


Never heard of it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

OT, what is this mythical thing of which you speak?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Casual OT is the tastiest


----------



## NJmike PE

Hazmat awareness test: not bad. Dare I say easy. Hazmat ops test: different story. That one might need to be retaken.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> OT, what is this mythical thing of which you speak?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LMFAO ^


----------



## P-E

Finally home, crap it's already tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

My body's way of thanking me for giving up coffee yesterday is to wake up at 3AM today.

This is awesomeness.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Your body is an ass.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I beat everyone to work today spam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Beat Ship Wreck to work spam.


----------



## P-E

Beat this morning spam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You win PE ^


----------



## P-E

Psst. Don't think Sap is looking.

Woody wood wood wood.


----------



## matt267 PE

^banned!


----------



## Supe

I wonder if "Our Time" used to be named "GILFinder".

Top!


----------



## P-E

Need coffee post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Which one of you is a member on here??


----------



## matt267 PE

Not close to top.


----------



## NJmike PE

pissed off post


----------



## P-E

What happened mike


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on Mike?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I thought pissed off was Mike's natural state?


----------



## NJmike PE

just a bad mood

EDIT: bring me a noob


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Sapper PE LS

I gave you a new 1000000 warning point member to mess with. Talk to P-E.


----------



## matt267 PE

hahahaha

P-E, welcome.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What's all these warning points about??


----------



## P-E

I woodn't know


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Lumber Jim

woohoo for wednesday!


----------



## NJmike PE

screw wednesday.


----------



## Lumber Jim

screwdriver wednesday?


----------



## NJmike PE

YES!

EDIT:


----------



## frazil

quittin' time!


----------



## matt267 PE

Just got myself an aeration basin inoculation.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet???


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Just got myself an aeration basin inoculation.


Does that come with a shot of tequila?


----------



## NJmike PE

64 minutes to go


----------



## P-E

Another long day here. Friday where are you?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost time to pick up my daughter and fight about homework.


----------



## envirotex

^^^fun times


----------



## matt267 PE

I should do it drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I should do it drunk.


speaking of which....

Time to go home and get my drink on


----------



## matt267 PE

Homework time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Beats studying for the PE huh?


----------



## P-E

Almost anything is better than studying for the PE.

Things that are worse:

1. Turkey bacon


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Except Fox, he's got time fo' Turkey bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Beats studying for the PE huh?


No. Not really.

But, things went well tonight.

I can't figure her out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

She'll make up for it tonight.

Mornin'


----------



## Supe

I kind of like turkey bacon. I just don't think of it as bacon or a bacon substitute, though.


----------



## P-E

What part of the turkey does the bacon come from?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> She'll make up for it tonight.
> 
> Mornin'


No. I made her promise to behave.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> She'll make up for it tonight.
> 
> Mornin'
> 
> 
> 
> No. *I made her promise to behave.*
Click to expand...



Oh well that settles it then.


----------



## NJmike PE

New day. feeling better. feeling a little more motivated too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Those screwdrivers must have been really good Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

actually, I never had any. Instead, I went home and played with my kids. changed my day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good for you, sounds awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE

now, let's move this thing along people. for shit's sake, we haven't even completed 10% of it


----------



## Road Guy

Lat


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Supe

Ban him. Post toasties.


----------



## matt267 PE

RG, who were they looking for?


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Lat


My guess is it was a medivac


----------



## Road Guy

Not sure the chopper was just hovering above... Trying to cause a traffic incident I suppse


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lat
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is it was a medivac
Click to expand...

I assumed he put "Lat" to get his three characters in the post.

RG, I wonder if they took a picture of you taking a picture of them.


----------



## Road Guy

I hope not while I was taking the picture I was also peeing in a Gatorade bottle


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And steering with your knees?


----------



## P-E

qwe


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I hope not while I was taking the picture I was also peeing in a Gatorade bottle


----------



## P-E

rty


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm glad that today is my last day of work for the week! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## P-E

qwe


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> I'm glad that today is my last day of work for the week! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ble_PE

Why the hate?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This day is dragging post.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No shit post


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> I'm glad that today is my last day of work for the week! arty-smiley-048:


mine too


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that today is my last day of work for the week! arty-smiley-048:
> 
> 
> 
> mine too
Click to expand...



WOOT!


----------



## NJmike PE

bleh


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> bleh




Looked in the mirror again, huh?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


>


How many drinks does it take for that to happen?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> How many drinks does it take for that to happen?


just one,


----------



## Ble_PE

Mmmmm, beer.


----------



## matt267 PE

qwe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to the Thursday's (reminder that it's *my* Friday) halfway point.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble, you're still here? I thought you got banned?

I didn't think we could have Fridays on a Wednesday.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Almost anything is better than studying for the PE.
> 
> Things that are worse:
> 
> 1. Turkey bacon


2. Grad School



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Except Fox, he's got time fo' Turkey bacon.


lusone:


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## matt267 PE

yes it is.


----------



## P-E

rty


----------



## matt267 PE

qwe


----------



## P-E

rty


----------



## matt267 PE

quality qwe


----------



## NJmike PE

Hi Joker!


----------



## Ble_PE

lunch post


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Nice selfie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Picked up a 12 pack at lunch, now just have to wait until I get home to pop a top.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nah just start now.


----------



## Ble_PE

It's not cold yet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's possibly the only good reason to wait.


----------



## Ble_PE

About 2 hours left.


----------



## matt267 PE

27 minutes left.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7 mins to go.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Time to interview a newbie!

Top!


----------



## Ble_PE

Still counting down...


----------



## matt267 PE

8 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

It is for me!


----------



## matt267 PE

OT.

Oh wait.


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Lumber Jim

No..


----------



## snickerd3

matt267 said:


> Is it Friday yet?








Ble_PE said:


> It is for me!


me too


----------



## Lumber Jim

it feels like it should be Friday


----------



## Ble_PE

About 45 minutes left.


----------



## Lumber Jim

9 hrs and 15 minutes left...


----------



## Ble_PE

39 minutes


----------



## Lumber Jim

8 hrs and 50 min


----------



## frazil

home!


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost homework time


----------



## knight1fox3

Call from daycare to pick up junior = early quittin' time working from home for me


----------



## Ble_PE

On the way home!


----------



## matt267 PE

qwe


----------



## Road Guy

FTS


----------



## P-E

rty


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

snickerd3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Friday yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too
Click to expand...

Me three!


----------



## P-E

Almost home


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Almost home *beer*


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> FTS


Word


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Road Guy

Torn between going home and going to a bar


----------



## NJmike PE

Bar


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is this a strip club bar??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I'm so tired. Got up at 2:30 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

SAP take a nap


----------



## knight1fox3

Bar, then Taco Bell. LOL


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Sorry but taco bell is never a good idea


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost home *beer*
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt.
Click to expand...

Thanks. My bad. Need sleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, May 1 already.


----------



## P-E

MechE_in_PA said:


> SAP take a nap


Hop on the bus Gus.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Bar, then Taco Bell. LOL


Taco bell has tofu now?


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bar, then Taco Bell. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Taco bell has tofu now?
Click to expand...

Still better than turkey bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

and still nasty.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I feel so much better after sleeping a full 8 hours last night.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Morning


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Good not ant work morning


----------



## NJmike PE

Sap said:


> Oh I feel so much better after sleeping a full 8 hours last night.


overrated!


----------



## frazil

I haven't been able to sleep 8 hours lately - I keep waking early. I think I need to quit coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I haven't been able to sleep 8 hours lately - I keep waking early. I think I need to quit coffee.


Give up coffee they said. It'll be good for you they said. FU I say.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I believe no one actually said give up coffee.


----------



## Supe

This is a shitty work Friday. Going to burn down the building.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Right there with you Supe. Almost to 1k finally...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Have to paint my mother in laws house this weekend post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## frazil

maybe I'll switch to green tea...


----------



## Supe

frazil said:


> maybe I'll switch to green tea...




Get the Lipton kind with 50 lbs of sugar in every bottle.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I love seeing all the pretentious a$$hats drinking that ^^ because it's 'healthy' and the look on their face when you point out the absurd sugar content.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you and your logic.


----------



## knight1fox3

Can we start the weekend yet?


----------



## P-E

I'm gonna start early.


----------



## matt267 PE

This week sucked. Hell, most weeks do.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> This week sucked. Hell, most weeks do.


This one did in particular. Have to go to Newark again on tues


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn P-E. Sounds like next will suck for you too.


----------



## P-E

Yup. That's what I get for taking a week off


----------



## matt267 PE

I suggest you call out sick.


----------



## P-E

Next Friday off sounds good


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1-3/4 hrs to go...c'mon weekend get here already.


----------



## matt267 PE

Starting the countdown already?

Cool, I'm at 2 hrs to go.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I started the countdown when I got in at 0630 but it was too depressing. This is a bit more enjoyable - just not as enjoyable as getting the hell outta here.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Weekend is in effect bitches! Camping starts now!


----------



## matt267 PE

Have fun.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hope you run into a real life one of these:







Just kidding, have fun Sap.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ burn that motherf*cker


----------



## P-E

On the way to a wedding. Hope it's open bar.


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> On the way to a wedding. Hope it's open bar.


And order 6 of these when you get there....


----------



## P-E

Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Wouldn't be the first time


That's what she said.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

power-engineer said:


> On the way to a wedding. Hope it's open bar.


You tieing the knot??Run Forrest Run!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He'll need more than just beer if he's getting married.


----------



## matt267 PE

IV of the hard stuff.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See, Matt knows what's up.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yip


----------



## P-E

I wouldn't get married during happy hour c'mon now.


----------



## matt267 PE

but you could make a scene after happy hour.


----------



## P-E

It is open bar. We'll see


----------



## matt267 PE

Take video please!!!!

We need proof!


----------



## Road Guy

Glad to see you bitches got over 1000 today


----------



## matt267 PE

yeah, thanks for your help.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And he's banned. Thanks for playing Matt.

Also, this week sucked and this weekend is shaping up for more of the same. F**K, that is all.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm still here?

Cool.

RG must be in a good mood today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Guest_matt267


----------



## matt267 PE

not yet.

I'm not going to push too hard though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're not going to take it to Mike-level huh, pansy.


----------



## matt267 PE

No one can piss people off like Mike. I'm not even going to try.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bitch, please.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Doing laundry post


----------



## Road Guy

Drinking beer with want to be hipsters people post


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hope you run into a real life one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, have fun Sap.


You are sooooo getting warning points when I get to a PC on Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning would spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Geese Matt what tyme do you wake up?


----------



## matt267 PE

I slept in to 5:30AM today. I normally wake at 4:30.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

And I thought I was an early riser....bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:

edit:

Yeah, it tends to be quiet in the mornings. I like that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Warning points...Looks like I'll be joining you soon Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, it was a typo.

Plus, sap is sleeping with giant spiders this weekend. He won't be giving out warning points until he gets back.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Maybe he'll forget his password by then and y'all will be safe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe the spiders will take care of the problem for me...


----------



## matt267 PE

No, you're screwed.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Road Guy

Anyone in the mood for German time?


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife is part German.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So is mein.

Had to get that joke in, she is half German though.


----------



## matt267 PE

my wife is Italian by injec... 

Oh nevermind.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shouldn't you be studying? Or doing homework?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes. Yes.


----------



## P-E

Guten morgan

Aye much captain last night


----------



## matt267 PE

pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## P-E

Such a Thomas


----------



## matt267 PE

So, tell us about the bridesmaids.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mayweather / Pacquiao time.


----------



## NJmike PE

Guess who passed firefighter one?


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Guess who passed firefighter one?


Congrats Mike


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Guess who passed firefighter one?


:thumbs:


----------



## Sapper PE LS

MechE_in_PA said:


> Geese Matt what tyme do you wake up?


That's a paddlin


----------



## matt267 PE

how were the spiders?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ooooh. Me likey this tapatalk upgrade.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ooooh. Me likey this tapatalk upgrade.


did they fix it? i haven't used it in a while.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Congrats Mike'


----------



## P-E

Morning spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Always great when the wife phones in a liquor store request before 11 am


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Always great when the wife phones in a liquor store request before 11 am


Oh yeah. Mini Mike #4, in 9 months.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shots fired ^


----------



## matt267 PE

make sure you drink plenty of water.


----------



## NJmike PE

That won't be happening


----------



## matt267 PE

I hear that a lot.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> So, tell us about the bridesmaids.


Well, some are my cousins. I better stop before it gets weird.


----------



## NJmike PE

Too late


----------



## matt267 PE

Another morning, another day.


----------



## NJmike PE

May the 4th be with you. Always.

Or at least for the duration of the day


----------



## P-E

Happy quattro de mayo


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## NJmike PE

That it is


----------



## Ble_PE

Monday's suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

wood

edit:

Did I do it right?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

qwe


----------



## P-E

Rty


----------



## frazil

such a beautiful weekend. I'm not ready to be back here...


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> such a beautiful weekend. I'm not ready to be back here...


QFT


----------



## matt267 PE

another


----------



## NJmike PE

bleh for monday


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

Time to make the donuts


----------



## NJmike PE

donuts.......


----------



## Lumber Jim

Need breakfast...


----------



## Ble_PE

frazil said:


> such a beautiful weekend. I'm not ready to be back here...




Ain't that the f'in truth. Had a great weekend and now I'm back here at my desk while the sun is shining beautifully outside.


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer and donuts? Sounds good.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> wood
> 
> edit:
> 
> Did I do it right?


I wood think so.


----------



## Ble_PE

Meeting post.


----------



## frazil

number crunching post


----------



## Lumber Jim

waiting for the computer to load a 1.3G file...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday and all day design review meeting...damn it all.


----------



## matt267 PE

my head hurts post.


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## P-E

Dreading tomorrow's flight to Newark post


----------



## knight1fox3

frazil said:


> such a beautiful weekend. I'm not ready to be back here...


This.



Ble_PE said:


> Monday's suck.


And this.

On the plus side, heading out for wings and beer this evening at some SW trivia for May 4th. =)


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Dreading tomorrow's flight to Newark post


----------



## Lumber Jim

still waiting post...


----------



## matt267 PE

have to pee post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Have to run home post


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost home post


----------



## matt267 PE

better now


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop


----------



## NJmike PE

Pots


----------



## Supe

I'm hungry.


----------



## NJmike PE

Going back to work post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still in meeting post...is it lunch yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

back at work post


----------



## matt267 PE

almost lunch time.


----------



## NJmike PE

pb&amp;j


----------



## P-E

NE clam chowder


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Hope you run into a real life one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, have fun Sap.


That earned you 100,000,000 warning points. Spend them wisely.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yay points, you're the best Sap.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post lunch post.


----------



## P-E

Just finished lunch. Coffee break time


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it's nice out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Definitely Matt, didn't want to come back in for the second half of this meeting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just call the meeting off.


----------



## knight1fox3

Damn, now where did I leave that motivation?


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I just fell a sleep for a second.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure if this is the post-lunch haze or the I don't give a shit haze.


----------



## NJmike PE

IDGAS haze, coupled with GFY haze


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> IDGAS haze, coupled with GFY haze


Damn whipper snappers. ^wtf does that mean?


----------



## NJmike PE

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

movin' it along.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> :facepalm:


This....


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Ble_PE

Afternoon coffee and set up post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sniped! ToP!

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> :facepalm:


Hfac pxt. Jk muah.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ those sound like fighting words.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sniped! ToP!
> 
> :bananalama:


a broken clock is still right twice a day!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniped! ToP!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> a broken clock is still right twice a day!
Click to expand...

Sometimes, I feel like a slow clock.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniped! ToP!
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> 
> 
> a broken clock is still right twice a day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, I feel like a slow clock.
Click to expand...








the sign at Matt's street


----------



## P-E

This is going slowly


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, Mike, there is.



power-engineer said:


> This is going slowly


Agreed.

Maybe Ram can break the rules and start a crtl-v run.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ah, fuck it, rules suspended till midnight tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE

shhhh. Sap is here. He'll penalize us


----------



## NJmike PE

nice


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## Sapper PE LS

shit just got real


----------



## P-E

Whoo hoo


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## knight1fox3

Would be more real if the noobs joined in. Where's Fraz to enjoy the shenanigans???


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## P-E

Junk spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Oh no.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hookers Bacon Blow


----------



## Ble_PE

What have you done!


----------



## P-E

&amp;"@&amp;"!?


----------



## knight1fox3

Spammalama ding dong


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## Ble_PE

Toenails!


----------



## knight1fox3

All is lost


----------



## P-E

Bacon


----------



## Ble_PE

Beefcake!


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

Boring.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam-cake


----------



## Ble_PE

Bigguns.


----------



## P-E

More more more


----------



## knight1fox3

Veteran spamming FTW!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Giggity


----------



## Ble_PE

Nope.


----------



## knight1fox3

Moving along....nothing to see here...


----------



## Ble_PE

Belly button lint.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yep


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> Bigguns.


Baggins


----------



## Ble_PE

Hangnails.


----------



## knight1fox3

To infinity and beyond!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Nose hair.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it....


----------



## P-E

Qwe


----------



## Ble_PE

Manscaping.


----------



## knight1fox3

Stay on target!


----------



## Ble_PE

yep


----------



## P-E

Rty


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP?

NAILED IT!

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

nope


----------



## Ble_PE

chillin.


----------



## Ble_PE

like


----------



## P-E

Need faster phone


----------



## Ble_PE

a villian


----------



## P-E

Middle


----------



## Ble_PE

wastewater


----------



## Ble_PE

poop chute


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No rules spam


----------



## Ble_PE

butt plug


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## P-E

Frantic spam


----------



## Ble_PE

don't tase me bro


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There goes this thread


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Tase him then ban him


----------



## Ble_PE

what?


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## P-E

Ignore work call


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Making a dent in the count


----------



## Ble_PE

I fart in your general direction.


----------



## P-E

Oops wife call


----------



## Ble_PE

tis but a scratch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This would be much more fun from a computer


----------



## NJmike PE

what did I miss


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn phone


----------



## Ble_PE

I am serious and stop calling me shirley.


----------



## P-E

Need coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not much Mike, well other than rules suspended so spam free


----------



## Ble_PE

That's no surprise, I sometimes go by my maiden name.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ok shirley


----------



## Ble_PE

There's always time for lubricant!!


----------



## P-E

Crazy talk spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Meeting is done for now


----------



## Ble_PE

Who?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Homeward bound


----------



## P-E

Ky?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Woot


----------



## Ble_PE

bees knees


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's dog?


----------



## P-E

123


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Giving out hugs like Mayweather


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where's Matt when you need him?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Boring spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nothing to see here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Move along now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam while on the train


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's go


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No rules are spamtastic


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And a little more


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

An endless supply


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here we go again


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And more of the same


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just a few more posts


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to my stop


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Will have to continue this later


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more


----------



## Ble_PE

frustrated


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just a few more


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## Ble_PE

upset


----------



## Ble_PE

pissed off


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn it's nice out


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## matt267 PE

damn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's it for now


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## matt267 PE

save me some


----------



## P-E

more later


----------



## Ble_PE

ready for 5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At my stop spam


----------



## Ble_PE

let's go home


----------



## P-E

more later

Top


----------



## Ble_PE

get a beer


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap says no rule ever


----------



## Ble_PE

spammy


----------



## Ble_PE

spammy


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll hit this hard tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

winna


----------



## Ble_PE

winna


----------



## Ble_PE

chicken


----------



## Ble_PE

dinna


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry dear. I have to spam I mean study.


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## matt267 PE

top?


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## matt267 PE

not


----------



## matt267 PE

even


----------



## matt267 PE

close.


----------



## P-E

that was much easier with a PC

l8r


----------



## matt267 PE

See y'all later.

I'll be back.


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## Ble_PE

that's what she said.


----------



## Ble_PE

day is dragging by.


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

simply having a wonderful Christmas time!


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## Ble_PE

anyone else bored?


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## NJmike PE

I am the walrus


----------



## frazil

Whoa, you guys made some progress!


----------



## Ble_PE

Tired post.


----------



## frazil

me too!


----------



## frazil

And it's really hot in my office


----------



## frazil

they haven't turned on the AC yet for the season


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

okay a couple more


----------



## P-E

back to work


----------



## P-E

back to work


----------



## P-E

back to work


----------



## P-E

back to work


----------



## P-E

back to work


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## csb

HEY HEY HEY


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> I am the walrus


Donny....please....


----------



## csb

What happened to the rules?!


----------



## knight1fox3

Sap said:


> Ah, fuck it, rules suspended till midnight tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ble_PE

Work sucks!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did I win?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## NJmike PE

did I win


----------



## NJmike PE

results are out


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

You're a real winner


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Now this feels like spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Not top


----------



## P-E

Not top again


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep trying


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

No snipes.


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## matt267 PE

Your turn


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Yay


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

No


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Rulez


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Till


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Mid


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

To


----------



## knight1fox3

Could be a snipe....


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Nite


----------



## knight1fox3

Brace yourselves...


----------



## knight1fox3

Could be a snipe....


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait for it


----------



## knight1fox3

Going....


----------



## knight1fox3

to get it...


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom! HEADSHOT!

:bananalama:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

No


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Missed it


----------



## knight1fox3

Negative red leader...keep practicing.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Damn phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Nice one Fox


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lookie here even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I need a vacation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There used to be days when I looked forward to work


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Burnt out or don't give a crap for the bs stuff I'm working on


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty sure it's the boring projects


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Enjoy while it lasts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At least the weather is awesome


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Got that for me which is nice


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting this 10k going


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are those results out yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

How about the cut score?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

80?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I use pencil in my notes?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about pen on my answer sheet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Can I take notes to my cbt pe test?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Looks like I'm in a warning club all on my own Matt.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You've got a lot of work to do.


----------



## envirotex

Out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Give me thyme Ram, give me thyme.


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

In


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

Out


----------



## matt267 PE

Done


----------



## matt267 PE

Roll over


----------



## matt267 PE

Roll over


----------



## matt267 PE

Go to sleep


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## matt267 PE

Where are the newbs


----------



## P-E

Walking to train spam


----------



## P-E

I


----------



## P-E

Am


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

I


----------



## P-E

Am


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

I


----------



## P-E

Am


----------



## P-E

Do you


----------



## P-E

Like green eggs


----------



## P-E

And spam


----------



## P-E

I could not


----------



## P-E

Would not


----------



## P-E

With a mouse


----------



## P-E

I would not


----------



## Road Guy

HhfddhjgffdfsA


----------



## P-E

Could not


----------



## P-E

In a house


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed yet?


----------



## P-E

I will not will not


----------



## matt267 PE

Time for bed yet?


----------



## P-E

With a matt


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## P-E

Not yet


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## P-E

93%


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, you win.


----------



## P-E

Charged just for the walk


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the trains actually running


----------



## matt267 PE

No train fo you


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

I think I missed a nice day


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

26% battery


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## P-E

I could not on a train


----------



## matt267 PE

^ :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Try it


----------



## P-E

Damn missed that top


----------



## matt267 PE

You might like it


----------



## P-E

Risky business


----------



## matt267 PE

How about on a boat


----------



## P-E

I can feel it


----------



## P-E

In the air tonight


----------



## P-E

Not with a goat


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> I can feel it


That's what she said.


----------



## P-E

I will be on a plane tomorrow


----------



## matt267 PE

That sucks


----------



## P-E

Flying into the heart of darkness


----------



## matt267 PE

NJ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam for dinner??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and ham


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> NJ?


Obviously


----------



## P-E

Meatballs and pasta is what she said


----------



## P-E

Almost home


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Free spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh ain't it fun


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost to 2k already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And that rhymed, unintentionally.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's do this.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only have till midnight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's like Cinderella spamming.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming right when you get that message about adding a post too quickly.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do whop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess my awesome warning points count scared them away.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's right folks.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well well well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's that over there?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why more spam of course.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And even more.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's like a give away.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No meeting at least.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's something to look forward to.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam meetings.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Some last minute spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then off to watch Sesame Street


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn kids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ruining my tv time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just like PE studying


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do de do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can I get to 4900 before I stop?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A long way to go


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

22 to go now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

lotta spamming that's what


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Done with homework?


----------



## matt267 PE

Playing with yourself?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Playing with yourself?


I was until you joined in.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah. Homework is done.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Yeah. Homework is done.


Back to studying for the PE then.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> I was until you joined in.
Click to expand...

Not cool.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Another uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> I was until you joined in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not cool.
Click to expand...

You started it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't be shy now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Unless you live in Indiana.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Then no pizza for you.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A little scary how quickly this spamfest can move when there isn't any restriction.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta love this place.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6 away now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Getting there


----------



## matt267 PE

When will the pe go cbt?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> When will the pe go cbt?


Probably just in time to screw you over.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gotta get it in while there are pencils to be had.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only God knows


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4900 posts!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Only *God* knows


Don't make assumptions.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone should ask him


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There's a lot of work to be done before it can go CBT


----------



## matt267 PE

But it's an awesome assumption


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Someone should ask him


Who God? I've got a whole bunch of questions, CBT testing will have to be one of yours. I'm more interested in the winning lotto numbers.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> But it's an awesome assumption


Not according to that one guy.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

All well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's it for now, gotta go mess around with my kid


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and then clean up after him


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Again, darn kids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's all folks (for now)


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it's an awesome assumption
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to that one guy.
Click to expand...

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some folks like to get worked up over simple stuff.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is Mikey putting out Forrest fires in jersey tonight??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The results are out


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

What's the cut score


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still not top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top is bad


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bottom is worse I here


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I like top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Although bottom is good too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Quit


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Now


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are noobies hiding????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

No


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Foiled again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do noobies know that they are noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wasn't even trying


----------



## P-E

Got spam?


----------



## P-E

Sleepy


----------



## P-E

Sleepy


----------



## P-E

Sleepy


----------



## P-E

Doc


----------



## P-E

Bashful


----------



## P-E

Happy


----------



## P-E

Dopey


----------



## P-E

Horny


----------



## P-E

Sloppy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## P-E

Winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## P-E

Posted Today, 09:19 PM

Winning

Like This

Quote

MultiQuote

Delete

Edit

Report


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## P-E

Next post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## P-E

Yet another


----------



## P-E

Yet another


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a nooby


----------



## P-E

Yet another


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## P-E

Comparatively


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is the team


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is the team


----------



## P-E

No one wins here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is the team


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for spam


----------



## P-E

Jfkf


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Two in a row


----------



## P-E

Quick you are matey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I was not trying again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I was not trying again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I was not trying again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I was not trying again


----------



## P-E

Damn got to check text. Tenant issue


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I was not trying again


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not the rental


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not the rental


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not the rental


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Noobies in the hood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How's my Driving??

Dial. 1-800-eat-shit


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## P-E

Okay back.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Toilet issues??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## P-E

Okay back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## P-E

Okay back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

If you need help call

1-800-noobies


----------



## P-E

Okay back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Raise the rent


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Raise the rent


----------



## P-E

Okay back


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Raise the rent


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

3 in a row


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Raise the rent


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Raise the rent


----------



## P-E

Raise the roof


----------



## P-E

Lazy posting


----------



## P-E

Hello


----------



## P-E

Hello


----------



## P-E

Hello again


----------



## P-E

Just about two hrs left


----------



## P-E

Or midnight west coast hmmm


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Hello hello


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

the other spam


----------



## P-E

what


----------



## P-E

to post next


----------



## P-E

welcome mech e


----------



## P-E

friday yet?


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam


----------



## P-E

end of night spam top


----------



## P-E

l8r


----------



## Sapper PE LS

According to my iPhone, I made over 12k steps today just since 5:30 PM (when I updated my iOS software). That did include a 2.5 mile walk as well as one mile on the tread mill and one mile on the elliptical. It said it was about 6.5 miles altogether, so my walking to the car after work, walking around the house and playing with the kids was worth 2 solid miles? There is no way that is accurate.


----------



## Road Guy

My normal steps when I don't work out average 2 miles , from house to car, work parking spot, mailbox, walking around at work, etc... I think it's legit but I don't think it counts as "exercise"


----------



## NJmike PE

Couch post


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Couch post


Sorry to hear that

on couch too.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn you rules.

Mike, P-E, think of it as camping out.


----------



## P-E

I woke up too early. Leaving for unholy land soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Try not to touch anything. And don't forget to fist pump a lot. You want to fit in if you can.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to work, best of luck in that crap hole called Newark P-E.


----------



## matt267 PE

one more to keep it going.


----------



## P-E

See you on the other side


----------



## matt267 PE

I will pary for you. You better hope my assumption is correct.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I see what you did there ^


----------



## Ble_PE

Coffee post.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Surprise meeting this morning with the project director. Oh joy.


----------



## matt267 PE

7 days without coffee post. :redface:


----------



## Ble_PE

*Raises coffee cup to matt* Cheers!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Second cup of coffee here I come.


----------



## P-E

I hate this place. This zoo. This prison. This reality, whatever you want to call it, I can't stand it any longer. It's the smell, if there is such a thing. I feel saturated by it.

Landed


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> I hate this place. This zoo. This prison. This reality, whatever you want to call it, I can't stand it any longer. It's the smell, if there is such a thing. I feel saturated by it.
> 
> Landed


matrix reference. Nice


----------



## matt267 PE

Have fun today.


----------



## NJmike PE

gonna crank out the last 99 to 21k


----------



## NJmike PE

another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get to it Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wait, rules are still suspended?


----------



## NJmike PE

and another


----------



## NJmike PE

I was under the impression that it was until tonight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess it doesn't matter, can't get more warning points.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ah, I thought it was until midnight (last night)


----------



## Ble_PE

Pre-meeting post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In that case, spammity spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wait, rules are still suspended?


I think the rules were reinstated at 12AM this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was wrong. I just went back and read it. Last night at midnight


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The 22nd day of September in the year 1400 (The map stops at the Shire.) by Shire reckoning. (The map moves back) Bag End, Bagshot Row, Hobbiton, West Farthing, The Shire, Middle Earth. (The camera continues to move back to show the interior of Bag End.) The Third Age of this world.


----------



## matt267 PE

But keep trying.

If you get banned, you did it wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt is correct


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ahh crap, guess I'll be getting more warning points after all.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's what I get for listening to Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

you and me both.


----------



## NJmike PE

see, you're welcome


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well, ain't trying hard enough if you don't get banned.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I was wrong. I just went back and read it. Last night at midnight


rebel


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

You two won't get banned. There's only like 5 of us posting in here. I can't do this shit on my own.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not with that attitude.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Not with that attitude.


If I try too hard, I might end up with a negative post count again.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They won't ban you. They are scared.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At this rate we might witness the horror of results being posted *BEFORE* we finish the 10k.


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with that attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> If I try too hard, I might end up with a negative post count again.
Click to expand...



Quitter.


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone should rename this thread "April 2015 Results" and move it the results section of eb.com

That'll get the newbs' attention.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This year's noobs are a disappointment.


----------



## NJmike PE

I keep hoping that some of the noobs will discover this thread and participate, but alas, they all blow


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This year's noobs are a disappointment.


And we didn't even introduce them to Mike yet.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I keep hoping that some of the noobs will discover this thread and participate, but alas,* they all blow*




Well there may be some excitement yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

Some are too concerned about the merits of organized religion.


----------



## NJmike PE

let's see if that helps gain some "other" traffic in here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We should start a thread for him and goodall opcorn:


----------



## frazil

Yikes! There was a forest fire just over the ridge from our house last night - only a few hundred yards away. Fortunately they got it under control but only after almost 100 acres burned. We had bags packed and were ready to go.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Wow, that's scary frraz!


----------



## NJmike PE

they were popping up all around my town yesterday too! I was half expecting to get called out for mutual aid


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

frazil said:


> Yikes! There was a forest fire just over the ridge from our house last night - only a few hundred yards away. Fortunately they got it under control but only after almost 100 acres burned. We had bags packed and were ready to go.


Did you call Mike?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> let's see if that helps gain some "other" traffic in here


well done mike.


----------



## frazil

I tried. He didn't answer...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess there isn't any cell reception on the couch...


----------



## NJmike PE

not much. just spam


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> I tried. He didn't answer...


That's because he was on the couch.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I imagine Mike must put a lot more thought into furniture shopping than the rest of us given the amount of time he spends on it...


----------



## P-E

Pre meeting spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to get non spammie things done now.


----------



## P-E

What. That's crazy talk matt


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I need to get non spammie things done now.


So either studying for the PE or homework?


----------



## matt267 PE

No, time for work work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah, time for me to call in to a conference


----------



## P-E

Meetings all day for me. Airport bar awaits.


----------



## Ble_PE

Well shit.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A$$hats don't know how to use GoTo Meetings...so much for the conference call.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Meetings all day for me. Airport bar awaits.


spam in the meantime.



Ble_PE said:


> Well shit.


spam will make you feel better.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> A$$hats don't know how to use GoTo Meetings...so much for the conference call.


Good, more time to spam.


----------



## P-E

Got here early spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming I am. Would spam faster if others participated so I wouldn't double-post.


----------



## Supe

F*cking outlook won't auto-update my inbox.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Reboot?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ctrl-A

Delete


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Another post


----------



## matt267 PE

have another


----------



## humner

I have a lovely bunch of coconuts.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not quite sure how to respond to that ^


----------



## snickerd3

humner said:


> I have a lovely bunch of coconuts.


did someone watch the Lion king this weekend?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monty Python I think...


----------



## matt267 PE

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27ve_Got_a_Lovely_Bunch_of_Coconuts

Edit:

Oh, snap, I got a TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Obviously I'm an uncultured heathen.


----------



## matt267 PE

No, you just didn't use Google.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

it can be.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A very appropriate response ^


----------



## matt267 PE

An egg salad sandwich is waiting for me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Homemade chicken fajitas for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lunch!

And Matt is one post away from 17k!


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## matt267 PE

here it is!

17k of crap!


----------



## snickerd3

congrats!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> here it is!
> 
> 17k of crap!


Give yourself some credit...just 16.99k of crap


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> congrats!!!


I won't celebrate too much. One grumpy Admin can reset me with the push of a button.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Reset you after all that hard work you've put in? Harsh.


----------



## NJmike PE

I repeat: FTS


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I repeat: FTS


Another one of those days huh Mike?


----------



## Jupiter_PE

I dreamed cut score is divided 3 :withstupid:


----------



## P-E

Lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ali3726 said:


> I dreamed cut score is divided 3 :withstupid:


Welcome to the dark side. Get that post count up now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat: FTS
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of those days huh Mike?
Click to expand...

It was fine, until I handed in a set of plans for review by my PM, and he decided to act like what I gave him wasn't what he asked for.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Say no more, you had me at PM.


----------



## Jupiter_PE

Fries, chicken strips


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If that's your lunch it was probably better than my leftover chicken fajitas.


----------



## NJmike PE

7 red lines


----------



## matt267 PE

Ali3726 said:


> I dreamed cut score is divided 3 :withstupid:


Welcome. You will now waste many hours of your time.


----------



## NJmike PE

If you post it, they will come spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good job Mike getting the noobs here. Now we just need a few more to participate.


----------



## matt267 PE

They need to post more spam!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I promise to leave them alone

for now


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Reset you after all that hard work you've put in? Harsh.


Hard work? :huh:

You mean using a spam bot to get post count up? Fail...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And called out by Fox...


----------



## knight1fox3

Member name

Posts

matt267

479

Ramnares P.E.

372

power-engineer

308

Ble_PE

200

NJmike PE

186

Ship Wreck PE

155

knight1fox3

73

MechE_in_PA

51

frazil

48

Ken 3.0

38

Sap

37

Road Guy

34

Supe

27

Lumber Jim

23

envirotex

13

csb

11

snickerd3

7

Dark Knight

6

HokiePower

4

Dleg

3

Ali3726

2

cement

2

dulceenea

1

humner

1

Flyer_PE

1

BoilerEng

1


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. you can't beat Matt?

oking:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?


----------



## Lumber Jim

get rid of the double post rule and it'd be game on.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There was a brief respite from the rules yesterday but that's about it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?


quality instead of quantity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
Click to expand...

Good to see you got your sense of humor back.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
Click to expand...

Who are you? EG?

And no, there was not spam bot. I'm not that smart.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Let's rename this thread the "Tower of Babel" and see how high we can build it before Road God smashes it to little bits.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sap said:


> Let's rename this thread the "Tower of Babel" and see how high we can build it before Road God smashes it to little bits.




Trade you a few million warning points for another break in the rules for this spamfest.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Geez, you'd think I can be bribed or someth... deal.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Supe

Post-lunch HSD time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks, spam rules


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you? EG?
> 
> And no, there was not spam bot. I'm not that smart.
Click to expand...

It wasn't in this 10k but it did happen in another. There was proof IIRC...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There and back again, A Hobbit’s tale, by Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Now, where to begin? Ah, yes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Concerning Hobbits.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hobbits have been living and farming in the four Farthings of the Shire for many hundreds of years.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

quite content to ignore and be ignored by the world of the Big Folk.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Middle Earth being, after all, full of strange creatures beyond count. Hobbits must seem of little importance, being neither renowned as great warriors, nor counted amongst the very wise.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Frodo, someone at the door.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In fact, it has been remarked by some that Hobbits’ only real passion is for food.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A rather unfair observation


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

As we have also developed a keen interest in the brewing of ales and the smoking of pipeweed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But where our hearts truly lie is in peace and quiet and good tilled earth.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For all Hobbits share a love of all things that grow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And yes, no doubt to others, our ways seem quaint


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But today of all days, it is brought home to me it is no bad thing to celebrate a simple life.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Frodo, the door!sticklebacks, where is that boy! FRODO!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hmm hmm hmm hmm, Down from the door where it began, hmm hmm hmm hmm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And I must follow if I can. (There is a wagon with Gandalf in it. He is singing) The road goes ever on and on, down from the door where it began, now far ahead the road has gone, and I must follow if I can.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You’re late!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

A wizard is never late! Frodo Baggins. (Gandalf speaks from beneath his hat and looks up into Frodo’s eyes.) Nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Its wonderful to see you Gandalf. (He jumps down onto the cart to give Gandalf a hug. They embrace laughing. Gandalf looks at Frodo with twinkling eyes.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You didn’t think Id miss your Uncle Bilbo’s birthday? (He laughs)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So how is the old rascal? I hear it is going to be a party of special significance?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You know Bilbo he’s got the whole place in an uproar.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well that should please him. (He laughs)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Half the Shire’s been invited. (The camera shows Hobbits working in the fields as they drive past.) And the rest of them are turning up anyway. (They laugh merrily together.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And so life in the Shire goes on, very much as it has this past age. (Frodo and Gandalf drive over the bridge.) Full of its own comings and goings with change coming slowly, if it comes at all. (They drive up through Hobbiton past all the Hobbit holes.) For things are made to endure in the Shire, passing from one generation to the next. There’s always been a Baggins living here under the Hill, in Bag End (shows Bilbo writing his book)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And there always will be.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

To tell you the truth, Bilbo has been acting a bit odd lately. (He looks at Gandalf concerned.) I mean, more than usual. He’s taken to locking himself in his study. (Shows Bilbo looking at a map) He spends hours and hours poring over old maps when he thinks I’m not looking.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where’s it gone?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Aaaaah. (He closes his hand and brings it up to his mouth with his eyes closed.)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He’s up to something. (Gandalf looks at Frodo mysteriously. Frodo looks up at him.) All right then, keep your secrets!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you? EG?
> 
> And no, there was not spam bot. I'm not that smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in this 10k but it did happen in another. There was proof IIRC...
Click to expand...

NOPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What? (He tries to look as if he doesn’t know what Frodo is on about.)


----------



## matt267 PE

NOPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

But I know you have something to do with it.


----------



## matt267 PE

and NOPE


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good gracious me!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before you came along we Bagginses were very well thought of.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Indeed?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We never had any adventures, or did anything unexpected.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you’re referring to the incident with the dragon, I was barely involved. All I did was give your uncle a little nudge out of the door.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whatever you did, you’ve been officially labelled as a ‘disturber of the peace.’


----------



## matt267 PE

LIES


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh really?


----------



## matt267 PE

LIES


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gandalf! Gandalf!


----------



## matt267 PE

REALLY


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fireworks Gandalf! Gandalf! Fireworks Gandalf!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hooooraaaay! (They cheer loudly and jump up and down excitedly. Frodo smiles at Gandalf who laughs. Everard laughs, but his wife glares at him disapproving. His smile fades)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gandalf, I’m glad you’re back.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So am I dear boy. (Frodo jumps off the cart and waves goodbye to him.) So am I.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

no bots


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> no bots


Autobots?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


I'm sure they do but the guy in the cubicle aisle over watches soccer and tennis and hasn't been flagged so I should be ok


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stop trying to get me in trouble!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram, does your IT department monitor computer traffic?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Just wondering?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Just wondering?


They do but I can't be that high on the list with some of the other offenders here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi Water7878


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi Water7878


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi Water7878


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi Water7878


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wonder if Sap regrets turning the rules off?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam away!


----------



## matt267 PE

Hi Water7878

Now's your chance to get your post count up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wonder if Sap regrets turning the rules off?


No. He's an enabler.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Sap regrets turning the rules off?
> 
> 
> 
> No. He's an enabler.
Click to expand...

Knew I liked him...warning points and all.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just some random spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Even more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Back to spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

10 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

11 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

12 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

13 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

14 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

15 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

16 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

17 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

18 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

19 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

20 spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming before I leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's enough for now


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## mustang462002

Oh hai there!


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey mustang! Do you have your exam results yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

welcome


----------



## NJmike PE

pull up a seat. spam a while


----------



## matt267 PE

I see Kanen is watching too.


----------



## goodal

THIS IS MY ONLY POST.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you? EG?
> 
> And no, there was not spam bot. I'm not that smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in this 10k but it did happen in another. There was proof IIRC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE
Click to expand...

So you attest that all 17030 posts were in fact 100% legitimate?


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing sitting on less than 200 Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> quality instead of quantity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are you? EG?
> 
> And no, there was not spam bot. I'm not that smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't in this 10k but it did happen in another. There was proof IIRC...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOPE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you attest that all 17030 posts were in fact 100% legitimate?
Click to expand...

Yes. 100% of them.

I actually did over 20k posts in the 73.4k thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

There were a lot of late nights.

My dog was sick during that time frame too, so I would spam while sitting with him.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Anything besides studying?


----------



## Kanen

matt267 said:


> I see Kanen is watching too.


took me a while to catch up.


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Meeting ending spam


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Did I mention the meeting is ending


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, where in NJ are you?


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, where in NJ are you?


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, where in NJ are you?


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, where in NJ are you?


----------



## NJmike PE

hey P-E, where in NJ are you?


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Now for something completely different


----------



## P-E

Dayton


----------



## P-E

Soon to be at the airport bar


----------



## NJmike PE

do have to travel north through Edison on either GSP or NJT?


----------



## P-E

Designing a cogen plant


----------



## NJmike PE

http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/down-the-shore/item/81561?linktype=hp_blogs?utm_source=down-the-shore&amp;utm_medium=social&amp;utm_content=test&amp;utm_campaign=social-inbound


----------



## P-E

Njtp exit 8a to airport


----------



## NJmike PE

good luck with traveling through there


----------



## P-E

Oh [email protected] What exit is that?


----------



## P-E

Glad I have waze


----------



## P-E

Oh 11


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope you brought a flask for the car


----------



## P-E

There must be a liquor store near by.


----------



## NJmike PE

welcome to NJ. we Suck


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yeah you do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way home spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate these trains spam


----------



## knight1fox3

^ get a car spam.


----------



## frazil

Margarita time??


----------



## snickerd3

frazil said:


> Margarita time??


we are out of ice at home...


----------



## frazil

We have ice. We're out of limes and triple sec.


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Real live spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

I am spam

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I might try homework after dinner instead of before


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Yet another reason


----------



## P-E

To get outta here


----------



## P-E

At airport post


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

That was a quick vacation


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on 130tucker, don't be afraid to post.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finally home spap


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

At da bar


----------



## P-E

Beer coming


----------



## P-E

Beer coming


----------



## P-E

Beer coming


----------



## P-E

Beer coming


----------



## P-E

Beer coming


----------



## P-E

Beer here


----------



## P-E

Beer here


----------



## P-E

Beer here


----------



## P-E

Beer


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Not a bot


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E




----------



## P-E

8.8


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hey guys...you playin' cards?


----------



## matt267 PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Hey guys...you playin' cards?


Sure


----------



## P-E

Go fish


----------



## matt267 PE

Hit me.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

Ram spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamapajama


----------



## P-E

Spam ram


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamarama


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Might need to order in today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That or trade my wife in


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## P-E

Had a plate of bacon for breakfast


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And now I'm on the couch too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You got pics??


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Why not a bacon plate too?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This way you can just eat everything


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for dinner!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost friday


----------



## P-E

Outta here. See ya NJ


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmm bacon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn lurkers


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post post post


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on JayKrone89, post something.


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

When are the rules coming back?


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone shave with an open comb DE razor?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about a slant?


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I think I've abused the system enough for now.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

What is spam?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Hello


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, you're cute.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Where am I


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Where am I


You're in reality.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

You look like a dog?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

My scanner just went off


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I have to go catch my truck


----------



## matt267 PE

Be safe you sexy bitch


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Who you calling bitch? Bitch


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet you like it rough.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Are you a mutt


----------



## matt267 PE

Aren't we all?


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

I am jailbait


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet you are.


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Are you a PE?


----------



## NJmike PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> What is spam?


Piss off


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Are you a PE?


No, but I know someone who is.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> FROZEN CHOSEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is spam?
> 
> 
> 
> Piss off
Click to expand...

That's not nice.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Why not?


----------



## NJmike PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Are you a PE?


Who cares


----------



## matt267 PE

Crazies.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

PE, what's that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

PE...never heard of it.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only two letters, can't be worth much compared to PMP and MBA.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Gollum


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Mike is a meanie. I am going home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Smeagol?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Mike is a meanie. I am going home.


You must be new if you just figured that out.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or overly sensitive.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

FROZEN CHOSEN said:


> Mike is a meanie. I am going home.


Mission accomplished. GTFO


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Go away and don't come back!


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

This thread has turning into smeagol vs gollum


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can we do Superman vs Batman instead?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt knows what's up.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Happy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The sky is blue.


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The sky is falling


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up


----------



## matt267 PE

the sky is up TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Cinco


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mamma


----------



## matt267 PE

mamma


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

De mayo


----------



## NJmike PE

Sitting in on a bloodborn pathogens class


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You do all the fun stuff Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Sitting in on a bloodborn pathogens class


do they have samples to test?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

De mayo!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt's volunteering


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to test?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

He's got all the fun stuff in his blood


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Taco tuesday


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to test?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> He's got all the fun stuff in his blood


Hey, I get aeration basin mist in my face all the time. It's all good.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

yum yum yum


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to test?


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to test?


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to test?


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to taste test?


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to taste test?


----------



## NJmike PE

No samples


----------



## matt267 PE

do they have samples to taste test?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> No samples


damn


----------



## matt267 PE

that's no fun


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Taco samples


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a hand on leaner


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Corona samples


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm a hands on learner


----------



## matt267 PE

that can't spell


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm out.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Pinata samples


----------



## matt267 PE

The wife might be looking for me.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Sombrero samples


----------



## matt267 PE

out


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Margarita samples

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Churro samples


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Guacamole samples


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Fajitas samples


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Matt is gone samples


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just old farts


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tapatalk is too slow can't connect to forum.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3350


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Hitting F5 on ncees


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike scared them away.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are all the noobies??


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Board


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Posting from phone sucks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Mike scared them away.


Don't blame that shit on me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You're always to blame


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What a surprise


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It's more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Astonishing


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yep


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming away


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And top ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

6596 more posts to go


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

6595 more posts to go


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> This is how we do it


Do it already


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

late spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

lame spam


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## P-E

that feels better


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

happy to be home


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

Cya


----------



## envirotex

One.


----------



## matt267 PE

This thing is still going?


----------



## NJmike PE

Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day


Sounds like that wood be


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

where'd my warning points go?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5700 quality posts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Other spam


----------



## P-E

Guess what day it is?


----------



## P-E

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

Spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?


----------



## P-E

Beer time yet?

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Beer o'clock?


----------



## P-E

It could be


----------



## P-E

Hooky day?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Beer o'clock?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I wish


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it friday yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Weekend?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No, guess not.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just another day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day


I think we'll need a second opinion on that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Just another day


Yeah, I'm gonna an a second opinion on that too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll need a second opinion on that.
Click to expand...

From who?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll need a second opinion on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From who?
Click to expand...

I don't know, anyone who disagrees with you.


----------



## NJmike PE

Right. Makes sense


----------



## matt267 PE

But, I would agree, it's a tough way to start the day.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thank God that everyone is safe.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

This ^


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll need a second opinion on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, anyone who disagrees with you.
Click to expand...



There are actually folks that agree with Mike?


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll need a second opinion on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, anyone who disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are actually folks that agree with Mike?
Click to expand...

Crazy talk


----------



## matt267 PE

^ No many. I'm just trying to be nice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fire call responses and 40 mins of cardio. Yup that's a shitty way to start your day
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll need a second opinion on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, anyone who disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are actually folks that agree with Mike?
Click to expand...

You must still be asleep, that can't possibly be true. Can it?


----------



## P-E

No motivation today.


----------



## NJmike PE

GFY


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And a good morning to you too Mike.


----------



## matt267 PE

See, he's grumpy.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm in a good mood and trying to spread good cheer.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> See, he's grumpy.


I feel like that every weekday morning


----------



## matt267 PE

true


----------



## NJmike PE

false


----------



## P-E

1


----------



## NJmike PE

0


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> false


That's just you're assumption. And it's my opinion that I don't like it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> true





NJmike PE said:


> false








matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> false
> 
> 
> 
> *That's just you're assumption. And it's my opinion that I don't like it.*
Click to expand...

^ incorrect. I was playing horse is to stable. try to keep up


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm slow


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Oh yeah, weren't we just talking about that sign earlier?


----------



## P-E

Craving bacon


----------



## P-E

Mmm bacon


----------



## P-E

Mmm bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

It's already 0900?


----------



## P-E

Yup


----------



## P-E

Coffee time?


----------



## matt267 PE

damn.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Coffee time?


yup


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't do Coffee time.


----------



## P-E

Need to wake up


----------



## matt267 PE

I gave up coffee.

Top


----------



## P-E

Tired


----------



## frazil

happy Wednesday!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shakes head at Matt giving up coffee.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> I gave up coffee.
> 
> Top


Why would you ever do that. That's like giving up bacon or something


----------



## matt267 PE

&lt;---- hands still shaking cause Matt gave up coffee.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> &lt;---- hands still shaking cause Matt gave up coffee.


Glad you're not my dentist


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Why would you ever do that. That's like giving up bacon or something




My Doc suggested it. I think he's making an assumption. I should give him a second opinion.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You should find a new doc - one who recommends coffee and mounds of bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, my guy didn't say anything about bacon. Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## P-E

Hey Ray come and play


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Well, my guy didn't say anything about bacon. Don't ask, don't tell.


Not like there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post some stuff RAYMONDLOPEZ87


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post


----------



## matt267 PE

Another post


----------



## P-E

9:30 post


----------



## snickerd3

my eye is twitching


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> my eye is twitching


That means it's almost time.


----------



## frazil

snickerd3 said:


> my eye is twitching


that happens to me when I haven't had enough sleep


----------



## NJmike PE

my eye always twitches


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost lunch time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Countdown to lunch time post.


----------



## NJmike PE

I might have to get lunch early today. I'm starvin like marvin


----------



## NJmike PE

real question: what to have?


----------



## matt267 PE

chicken salad sandwich for me please.


----------



## snickerd3

^blah...too warm for creamy foods today


----------



## NJmike PE

kinda thinking chinese


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> ^blah...too warm for creamy foods today


Yeah, but it's "blah" no mater what the outdoor temp is.


----------



## snickerd3

yummy chinese food.


----------



## matt267 PE

Chinese sounds good.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch special number 23. ten minute


----------



## matt267 PE

lunch spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Chicken parm for lunch today - sure beats the fajitas.

What are you getting at the Chinese Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE

boneless sparerib lunch special


----------



## matt267 PE

What does the fortune cookie say.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## matt267 PE

hahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

actually says, "nothing I can say here will help you."


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> actually says, "nothing I can say here will help you."




Sounds relevant to a lot of the advice we give on here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


>




Then again Mike did have 40 mins of cardio this morning.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

So for the vets out there, serious question. What are some strategies you've used to negotiate salary when switching jobs?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Then again Mike did have 40 mins of cardio this morning.


that's like pissing in the ocean.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Should've known better than to ask a serious question in this spamfest.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Ramnares P.E. said:


> So for the vets out there, serious question. What are some strategies you've used to negotiate salary when switching jobs?


pay me more or I quit.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam

Top!!

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Finding it's much more difficult to nap in an open office layout


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Lumber Jim said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for the vets out there, serious question. What are some strategies you've used to negotiate salary when switching jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> pay me more or I quit.
Click to expand...



Somehow I don't think that's quite how it works.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Finding it's much more difficult to nap in an open office layout




Just invest in some of these:


----------



## P-E

Brilliant


----------



## P-E

For now coffee. Sorry Matt


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> Beer time yet?





Ramnares P.E. said:


> Beer o'clock?


Can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning. :beerchug:


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Should've known better than to ask a serious question in this spamfest.


you asked a serious question?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've known better than to ask a serious question in this spamfest.
> 
> 
> 
> you asked a serious question?
Click to expand...



So for the vets out there, serious question. What are some strategies you've used to negotiate salary when switching jobs?


----------



## P-E

Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not seeing it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've known better than to ask a serious question in this spamfest.
> 
> 
> 
> you asked a serious question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So for the vets out there, serious question. What are some strategies you've used to negotiate salary when switching jobs?
Click to expand...

Not a vet but IMO, it all comes down to how well you can market your skills and experience specifically those which directly apply to the position you are applying for.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sorry for the confusion, meant veteran engineers who have been around and been through this, not military vets.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Pretty sure I'll get a call with an offer soon and I'd like to get close to what the BLS, ASME, NSPE, and government rates are saying I should. I'm a bit below the market average and don't want to be screwed again. I'm pretty poor at salary negotiations so figured I'd ask for some help from the pros on here.


----------



## P-E

3:30 spam


----------



## snickerd3

can't be of much help here, state government work here has defined pay. the job title pays what it pays and is predetermined even though they give a range on the salary in a posting.


----------



## NJmike PE

hate my job spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Here all are again


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Pretty sure I'll get a call with an offer soon and I'd like to get close to what the BLS, ASME, NSPE, and government rates are saying I should. I'm a bit below the market average and don't want to be screwed again. I'm pretty poor at salary negotiations so figured I'd ask for some help from the pros on here.


Do some research for your specific area on where you should be based on experience/skill level etc. Perhaps even talk to a recruiter since that is their job is pairing people with the correct salary range (this is what I did). Then, depending on who you are working with, start with a number in the upper echelon of the range you are seeking. This has done well for me in securing around 20% more each time I switched employers. This particular position I have now, I even counter-offered and it was accepted. You don't know until you try. And it's also good to justify why you think you should be paid what you're asking. That's where it comes in handy to have some salary info with you. But I wouldn't focus primarily on that, but rather on what you can offer the company both short term and long term.


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck ram


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'll get a call with an offer soon and I'd like to get close to what the BLS, ASME, NSPE, and government rates are saying I should. I'm a bit below the market average and don't want to be screwed again. I'm pretty poor at salary negotiations so figured I'd ask for some help from the pros on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do some research for your specific area on where you should be based on experience/skill level etc. Perhaps even talk to a recruiter since that is their job is pairing people with the correct salary range (this is what I did). Then, depending on who you are working with, start with a number in the upper echelon of the range you are seeking. This has done well for me in securing around 20% more each time I switched employers. This particular position I have now, I even counter-offered and it was accepted. You don't know until you try. And it's also good to justify why you think you should be paid what you're asking. That's where it comes in handy to have some salary info with you. But I wouldn't focus primarily on that, but rather on what you can offer the company both short term and long term.
Click to expand...

this thread is specifically for spam.


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'll get a call with an offer soon and I'd like to get close to what the BLS, ASME, NSPE, and government rates are saying I should. I'm a bit below the market average and don't want to be screwed again. I'm pretty poor at salary negotiations so figured I'd ask for some help from the pros on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Do some research for your specific area on where you should be based on experience/skill level etc. Perhaps even talk to a recruiter since that is their job is pairing people with the correct salary range (this is what I did). Then, depending on who you are working with, start with a number in the upper echelon of the range you are seeking. This has done well for me in securing around 20% more each time I switched employers. This particular position I have now, I even counter-offered and it was accepted. You don't know until you try. And it's also good to justify why you think you should be paid what you're asking. That's where it comes in handy to have some salary info with you. But I wouldn't focus primarily on that, but rather on what you can offer the company both short term and long term.
Click to expand...

This^ most specifically why you deserve to be paid in the upper echelon. What can you offer that get's them a return on the investment each year with hopefully an increase year after year? specific skills, throughput, communications skills, self starter and good decision maker, etc.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks for the great advice everyone. Will let you know how it goes if I get the call.

Now, back to having our priorities straight....SPAM


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamwhich


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam and rice


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Mac and spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Some more spam


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spammy


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what they say about opinions?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Why do you hate me?


----------



## matt267 PE

I was so close.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> I was so close.


So close, yet so far away!


matt267 said:


> Why do you hate me?


Because I can!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

( . ) ( . )


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

[SIZE=14.4270706176758px]Top?[/SIZE]


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

Yes

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Thank you


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Road Guy

Just sold a kayak on Craiglist and did not die


----------



## matt267 PE

Not dying is always nice.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

But your not a hot chick??


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on in here?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Looking for noobs??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They keep leaving for some reason??


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Evil shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No sniping you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Shenanigans


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Try #2 Evil Shenanigans


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ha ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Missed again by one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go find some more noobs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sniped


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Blame Mike, it's always his fault, even when it isn't


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam for us


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why you run off noobies?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon weekend


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone fishin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone fishin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone fishin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone fishin


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Darn noobs not participating


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Gone fishin


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Boring


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Failed to connect to network please contact forum administrator if problem persists.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning all.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting in drivethru posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting in drivethru posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting in drivethru posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Waiting in drivethru posty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Breakfast in a cup for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only $2.00


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Breakfast at desk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6000 high quality posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> 6000 high quality posts


Wrong. Not much of quality there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the muffins ready yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 high quality posts
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Not much of quality there.
Click to expand...

Pot meet kettle?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I'm getting hungry.




I'm enjoying a nice cup of coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6000 high quality posts
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Not much of quality there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pot meet kettle?
Click to expand...

I mean, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice cup of coffee
Click to expand...

Coffee? Na, I'm so over that.......


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Alex-4.....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice cup of coffee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coffee? Na, I'm so over that.......
Click to expand...

Well that didn't take long.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And still no noobs actually posting. Just lurking and then disappearing.


----------



## matt267 PE

They must be intimidated by all the BS here.


----------



## matt267 PE

They just don't get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to find me a muffin to munch on.


----------



## NJmike PE

in.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who would intimidate them??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who would intimidate them??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who would intimidate them??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not I


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Who would intimidate them??


They can't keep up with our spawesomeness


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They just haven't learned the art of spamming.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Obviously they would learn pretty quickly if they participated on here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> They just haven't learned the art of spamming.


Ignorance is not an excuse.


----------



## Lumber Jim




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Give in noobs...come over to the spam-side:


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not sure that I get them. I mean, while I was waiting for results, this thread was such a tension breaker


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it nap time yet?

Top (fixt)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not TOP


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

One too early. Lol


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> I'm not sure that I get them. I mean, while I was waiting for results, this thread was such a tension breaker




Agree entirely Mike. This is a fun way to spend some time with people who have either went through the pain or are currently going through the pain. Oh well.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> One too early. Lol




Almost sniped you pew pew


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> One *too early*. Lol




That's what she said.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One *too early*. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said.
Click to expand...

It's a race to the finish. Can't help the fact I'm a winner!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wow, thread killer post?

[emoji48]


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One *too early*. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a race to the finish. Can't help the fact I'm a winner!
Click to expand...

This is 2015, everyone get a certificate.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One *too early*. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a race to the finish. Can't help the fact I'm a winner!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is 2015, everyone get a certificate.
Click to expand...

Cool! Another gold star for my wall! I have amassed quite the collection of those.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## matt267 PE

damn I can't stop


----------



## NJmike PE

coffee spam post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> *coffee* spam post




Matt doesn't know that feeling anymore


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

What did I miss


----------



## P-E

Something about noobs or was that b00bs


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Getting in late spam


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing wrong with bewbs


----------



## csb

Ride it

My pony


----------



## P-E

Need coffee spam


----------



## P-E

Riding


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Didn't miss much


----------



## NJmike PE

stay golden, pony boy


----------



## P-E

Got to leave early


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike 1 away from 21k posts


----------



## P-E

Maybe long lunch too


----------



## NJmike PE

21k

lots of useless shit here to make that count.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Got to leave early




Leave early? What's up with that?


----------



## P-E

21 k that's dedication


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> 21k
> 
> *lots of useless shit here to make that count.*




So much for "quality over quantity"...not that I'm doing particularly great on that either


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Long lunch AND leave early? Where's the dedication?


----------



## P-E

Wife night out or something


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sniped!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

With that accomplished, back to work I guess


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Long lunch AND leave early? Where's the dedication?


Already gave it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooooh you sir


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> With that accomplished, back to work I guess


Didn't even know at bottom damn mobile version


----------



## P-E

Almost in city spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Cheme2013


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Cheme2013


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Cheme2013, don't be afraid to post something unimportant.


----------



## P-E

Be very afraid


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Be afraid, be very afraid


----------



## P-E

Boo


----------



## P-E

Think I caught something in nj


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> With that accomplished, back to work I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even know at bottom damn mobile version
Click to expand...

I know your pain, wish the mobile version had the post counts.


----------



## P-E

At station


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Think I caught something in nj




Just one thing? Count yourself lucky.


----------



## P-E

Almost time for lunch


----------



## P-E

Avoiding writing specs


----------



## P-E

Avoiding writing specs


----------



## P-E

Avoiding writing specs


----------



## P-E

Avoiding writing specs


----------



## P-E

Coffee break time


----------



## P-E

Spam ya later


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really hate people


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Particularly those in the office right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish I was back in my engineering cubicle farm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too young to be this bitter and cynical


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

le sigh


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## NJmike PE

pb&amp;j


----------



## P-E

Nap time spam


----------



## P-E

U


----------



## P-E

Top

View attachment 7290


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> pb&amp;j


you went all out today.


----------



## P-E

I think he raided the lunch boxes on the way out the door this morning.


----------



## NJmike PE

and..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

safety stand down time


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

can't hide the excitement


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

whoop de freaking do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## NJmike PE

back to work


----------



## csb

THE HELL?! Mike has 21K posts?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Safety stand down day? Haven't been to one of them in a while now. Boring as all hell. Enjoy it. Ha ha ha!


----------



## P-E

csb said:


> THE HELL?! Mike has 21K posts?


Feed, burp, ctrl-v, repeat.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## matt267 PE

keepin' it movin'


----------



## NJmike PE

yup. ready for today to end


----------



## matt267 PE

soon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One hour to go...one hour too much.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Way too nice outside to be in the office


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> soon


but when will then be now?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Backyard BBQing sounds great today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> soon
> 
> 
> 
> but when will then be now?
Click to expand...



Doesn't your PM need you to fix stuff? Where you going - nowhere.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qfNR-ft7A4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> pb&amp;j
> 
> 
> 
> you went all out today.
Click to expand...

Stole some noobies lunch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No noobs here for him to take it from


----------



## knight1fox3

Post lunch spam/coma


----------



## knight1fox3

What time is beer-thirty today?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What time is beer-thirty today?


ten minutes ago. get started and catch up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

chug chug chug


----------



## Lumber Jim

woo hoo


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry I'm late: :40oz:


----------



## knight1fox3

_&lt;burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp&gt;_


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

take your top and stick it up your ..............


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Have a beer Mike, you're not yourself when you're thirsty


----------



## NJmike PE

I need to rent weird science. great flick


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not enough spam in that pic


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Homeward bound


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not looking fwd to training tomorrow


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

At least it'll be Friday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Too many hipsters on this train


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And too many kids


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## P-E

One more hour to go


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Home again


----------



## matt267 PE

Need more spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm talkin Casco size spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Let's do a spam food drive


----------



## NJmike PE

FTS


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer drive?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure about this parenting thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

Seems like a scam to me.


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the trains on time today?


----------



## P-E

Rare subway day. Those are mostly okay


----------



## P-E

Commuter rail was bad through March.


----------



## P-E

Still mechanical issues


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Home spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here have some more


----------



## matt267 PE

After dinner spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time to try teaching my son ABCs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

The battle continues


----------



## envirotex

FU Thursday.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top

:bananalama:


----------



## Road Guy

Where the fuck are my sunglasses


----------



## NakedOrangie

Almost off of work...


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> Where the fuck are my sunglasses


On your head.



NakedOrangie said:


> Almost off of work...


Drive safe. Don't forget your sunglasses.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Night spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top...shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top shelf spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tippy Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Nightly News Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Tom Brady is a cheater spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Deflate gate is real


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

The Patriot's delta P does not equal R delta T/v


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

More nightly news spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Another too


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Its hot in Topeka


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Its hot in Topeka


----------



## envirotex

T minus 100 minutes until Friday.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Light fog tomorrow


----------



## envirotex

it's not hot in the ATX


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost Friday


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost Friday


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost Friday


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost Friday


----------



## envirotex

should be rainy the next few days


----------



## envirotex

but not hot yet


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Hope for nice weekend


----------



## envirotex

T minus 99


----------



## envirotex

mother's day


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

40% chance of storms


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

American ninja warrior coming to pittsburgh


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Bear spotted in a local neighborhood


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Weather and traffic starting at 4:30


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Potato patch fries at kennywood


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

15 year notice


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Adam made a cake


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

They have bubble wrap


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Robot s will rise


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Earn 1.6% APY


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

250 lb black bear


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Pirates broke their five game losing streak


----------



## envirotex

nice randomness


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Pedro doubles to center


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Just typing in the news


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

And commericials


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

New era for the steelers


----------



## envirotex

rangers beat the rays


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Roony thinks we have enough talent


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

The wells report


----------



## envirotex

MechE_in_PA said:


> New era for the steelers


i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Brady is a slow reader


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

But will speak soon


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Brady could be suspended for the game with the steelers


----------



## envirotex

who is la'el collins?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Morning news starts at 4:30


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

envirotex said:


> who is la'el collins?


No idea


----------



## envirotex

probably tony romo's dream come true if he's 6'5" and 322#


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

That's a Buick?


----------



## envirotex

lsu ot


----------



## envirotex

just googled him


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Buy a burger give a burger happy Friday


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

38 mpg altima


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Go to ross


----------



## envirotex

back to games


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Real clear accurate...coverage you can count on


----------



## envirotex

posting again


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

81 degrees by noon tomorrow


----------



## envirotex

report


----------



## envirotex

post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Have a good night


----------



## envirotex

more reply options


----------



## envirotex

yup


----------



## envirotex

my media


----------



## envirotex

reply to this topic


----------



## envirotex

prev


----------



## envirotex

posted today


----------



## envirotex

2 user(s) are reading this topic


----------



## envirotex

1 member


----------



## envirotex

0 guests


----------



## envirotex

1 anonymous users


----------



## envirotex

envirotex


----------



## envirotex

envirotex


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## envirotex

envirotex was here


----------



## NJmike PE

This is what the roads in NJ say


----------



## P-E

Friday!


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> This is what the roads in NJ say


That beats an exploded tanker truck in the middle of the road. Damn Njtp


----------



## P-E

Low battery spam


----------



## P-E

Low battery spa


----------



## P-E

Low battery sp


----------



## P-E

Low battery s


----------



## P-E

Low battery


----------



## P-E

Low batter


----------



## P-E

Low batte


----------



## P-E

Low batt


----------



## P-E

Low bat


----------



## P-E

Low ba


----------



## P-E

Partying like it's 1999 spam


----------



## P-E

2 K


----------



## NJmike PE

I must have butt-hurt someone again. I got a PM asking me to write polite things, not stupid messages.


----------



## NJmike PE

Congrats PE


----------



## P-E

Thanks

#2001. My post is full of spam


----------



## P-E

3%

Self terminating.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I must have butt-hurt someone again. I got a PM asking me to write polite things, not stupid messages.


I've gotten PM's asking if you were serious about some BS that you posted.


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't get people sometimes, oh well

EDIT: The sad thing is, that I've posted so much BS that I'm not sure which post this user is referring to


----------



## envirotex

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have butt-hurt someone again. I got a PM asking me to write polite things, not stupid messages.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten PM's asking if you were serious about some BS that you posted.
Click to expand...

seriously?


----------



## NJmike PE

some people take themselves too seriously


----------



## NJmike PE

I just figured it out. It was this post:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25066&amp;p=7272323

In my defense though, when you ask dumb questions, you get dumb answers


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> I just figured it out. It was this post:
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=25066&amp;p=7272323
> 
> In my defense though, when you ask dumb questions, you get dumb answers


After everything that is said and done around here, that is the post that got someone fired up?


----------



## NJmike PE

:dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must have butt-hurt someone again. I got a PM asking me to write polite things, not stupid messages.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten PM's asking if you were serious about some BS that you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> seriously?
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## frazil

NJmike PE said:


> I must have butt-hurt someone again. I got a PM asking me to write polite things, not stupid messages.


I think it's your avatar...he's very menacing!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It could be the Avitar. It is kinda imitidatin


----------



## P-E

Almost 9:30 spam


----------



## matt267 PE

It's almost water break time.


----------



## P-E

I have a serious question.

What beer should I get for the weekend?


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> It's almost water break time.


Coffee is mostly water.


----------



## Road Guy

Something hoppy


----------



## frazil

power-engineer said:


> I have a serious question.
> 
> What beer should I get for the weekend?


Chimera


----------



## Road Guy

Isnt Finch the guy known as Shit Brick from American Pie? I didn't know he had his own beer!


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> Something hoppy


I agree. Maybe an IPA.


----------



## NakedOrangie

frazil said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question.
> 
> What beer should I get for the weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> Chimera
Click to expand...

Is there a Bellerophon breathalyzer to go with that drink? *Inquiring minds want to know*


----------



## NakedOrangie

Morning spam......

Spam....


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mike in trouble again and no one is surprised.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

After lunch spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not sure I can make it to four...might take short lunch and bust out at 330


----------



## envirotex

Not sure I'm gonna make it to lunch.


----------



## Lumber Jim

lunch went quick


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

post


----------



## Lumber Jim

top!


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## Lumber Jim

tsop l post


----------



## frazil

ooh almost 100 pages!


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

post


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

duck


----------



## frazil

goose!


----------



## frazil

we're like 50 posts away from halfway there


----------



## frazil

or less even


----------



## frazil

maybe only 47 now


----------



## frazil

46


----------



## frazil

45


----------



## frazil

44


----------



## frazil

43


----------



## frazil

42


----------



## frazil

41


----------



## frazil

my math may be off.


----------



## frazil

39?


----------



## frazil

this is a 10K right?


----------



## frazil

or is it a 5k?


----------



## frazil

I could win it right here


----------



## frazil

since I seem to be the only one around


----------



## frazil

what do I win?


----------



## frazil

33


----------



## frazil

32


----------



## frazil

31


----------



## frazil

30


----------



## frazil

29


----------



## frazil

28


----------



## frazil

27


----------



## frazil

26


----------



## frazil

25


----------



## frazil

how many posts per page?


----------



## frazil

must be 50


----------



## frazil

I'd like to thank the other posters for their support


----------



## frazil

they pretty much carried this thing


----------



## frazil

20


----------



## frazil

19


----------



## frazil

18


----------



## frazil

17


----------



## frazil

16


----------



## NJmike PE

hi fraz


----------



## frazil

I'm pretty excited!


----------



## NJmike PE

52


----------



## frazil

I never win these things


----------



## NJmike PE

98


----------



## frazil

oh no competition


----------



## NJmike PE

202


----------



## frazil

10


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## frazil

8


----------



## NJmike PE

45


----------



## frazil

5


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## frazil

3


----------



## frazil

I win!


----------



## NJmike PE

did I win


----------



## NJmike PE

I never win


----------



## frazil

nope, I won on the last page!!


----------



## frazil

Sap said:


> The official April 2015 exam results waiting game.
> 
> Person who gets post number 10,000 will get a high five.
> 
> Person with most number of top of pages will get a low five.
> 
> At least three characters per post. No double posting.
> 
> Let the mayhem begin.


well, shoot...it's a 10k


----------



## frazil

ok, I'll be back in 99 pages or so.


----------



## envirotex

Friday.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

another wasted work week...


----------



## kevo_55

+1.

There, I'm a part of this!


----------



## NJmike PE

almost time to drop the kids off at the pool


----------



## envirotex

I don't think I'm going to make it for another hour and 54 minutes.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I expected more from a varsity letterman


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Finally off


----------



## envirotex

EB NCEES REP said:


> I expected more from a varsity letterman


+100 for the Breakfast Club quote.


----------



## csb

You hookers done with this?


----------



## NJmike PE

Jesus Christ Almighty! What in God' s name is going on in here? What was that ruckus?


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> You hookers done with this?


would you please stop walking around so damn much? I'm never gonna catch you


----------



## envirotex

Could you describe the ruckus, sir?


----------



## P-E

Work kept me two hrs late. NOW THE TRAIN IS LATE ARRRGGGGGG

[email protected] I'm on the quiet car


----------



## envirotex

Ok. It's raining. That means I can leave work in 11 minutes, I think.


----------



## P-E

Spam here


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Train home spam


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Road Guy

[emoji151]


----------



## Road Guy

[emoji299]️


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Train spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

On my way home spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Stupid Proj Mgmt training


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Every time I'm forced to attend one of these I'm glad I'm an engineer instead


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here have some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam that's what


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming away the ride


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamster


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish the jerks wouldn't hold the door and delay the train


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Trying to get home here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

One spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Two spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Three spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Four


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Five spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Six spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Seven spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Uninspired post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

goddam 1-800-flowers screwing up my order


----------



## NJmike PE

Beer is good


----------



## matt267 PE

1-800-got-beer

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yankee MVP Club tix for the game tomorrow...why don't mind if I do.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Beer thirty


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Everyone's having beer and I'm just here watching Sesame Street...


----------



## P-E

Tequila for me actually


----------



## P-E

That kind of an afternoon


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Yankee MVP Club tix for the game tomorrow...why don't mind if I do.


Thanks for the invite


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Next time I have tickets I'll PM you Mike.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm just busting. Have fun tomorrow


----------



## knight1fox3

Locking this thread soon


----------



## envirotex

123


----------



## envirotex

And that's enough.


----------



## P-E

Good morning. Why does my head hurt?


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## P-E

Few more spam


----------



## P-E

More spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Even more spam


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## P-E

Off to do some yard work


----------



## NJmike PE

Done with fire school. Now I'm mother's day shopping with NJ #1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yet to see a Yankee win live. You can safely bet for a Yankee loss based on my attendance.


----------



## NJmike PE

Thanks a lot, black sheep


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up I here


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Yet to see a Yankee win live. You can safely bet for a Yankee loss based on my attendance.


Thanks for going to the game.


----------



## P-E

My hands smell like mulch


----------



## P-E

My back is sore


----------



## P-E

I think a beer would help


----------



## P-E

Maybe six


----------



## P-E

Or ten


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Might spam


----------



## P-E

Night spam


----------



## P-E

Right spam


----------



## P-E

Slight spam


----------



## P-E

Light spam


----------



## P-E

Tight spam


----------



## P-E

Shite spam


----------



## P-E

Bright spam


----------



## P-E

Flight spam


----------



## P-E

Blight spam


----------



## P-E

Fight spam


----------



## P-E

White spam


----------



## P-E

Height spam


----------



## P-E

Might spam


----------



## P-E

Kite spam


----------



## P-E

Quite spam


----------



## P-E

Sight spam


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Couch spam


----------



## P-E

That reminds me that I need to get something for Mother's Day


----------



## P-E

What do I get?


----------



## P-E

Flowers?


----------



## P-E

Chocolate?


----------



## P-E

Card?


----------



## P-E

Dinner?


----------



## P-E

Booze?


----------



## P-E

jello shots?


----------



## P-E

Tired spam


----------



## P-E

Little one is still awake


----------



## P-E

I may fall asleep first


----------



## P-E

In full version. I see mechE.


----------



## P-E

How's PA


----------



## P-E

Mikes favorite teams are in PA


----------



## P-E

Is he waiting for 5201


----------



## P-E

Getting close


----------



## P-E

Getting close


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spamity Spam Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Booze?


Yes



power-engineer said:


> jello shots?


Yes


----------



## P-E

bacon in bed?


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Too early in the year to be this hot spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Yoga pants are a great mother's day gift for her and me!


----------



## matt267 PE

To all the eb.com milfs, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> To all the eb.com milfs, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!


+100000000000


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You said it Matt!


----------



## P-E

First Bbq of the season on the deck. Drinking wine with wife.


----------



## P-E

Bats are out now.


----------



## P-E

This is what we waited all winter for.


----------



## NJmike PE

&lt;-------- refuses to complain about the heat given the winter we just had


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> &lt;-------- refuses to complain about the heat given the winter we just had


Heat? Uh oh Another one on the way?


----------



## P-E

Hey Spamnares.


----------



## P-E

What a beautiful night on the deck.


----------



## P-E

Wine bottle almost empty spam


----------



## P-E

There's the Big Dipper


----------



## P-E

Can't see North Star deck faces south


----------



## P-E

Wife thinks there's bugs out here, gone inside.


----------



## P-E

No bugs


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wanted to BBQ, wife wanted to order in...guess the first BBQ will have to wait.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We had one weekend yes but where's second weekend?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday is here way too fast...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course the Yanks won today. ..


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course the Yanks won today...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Save some spam for work


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I am


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Slammed


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Slammed


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I am


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Would


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

You


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Like


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Some


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Green


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

And Spam?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I do not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Like


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Green


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

And


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I do not


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Like


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Them


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Slammed


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I am


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Good Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam Monday


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

go ahead and ignore that ^ Matt


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday morning spam


----------



## P-E

Need coffee


----------



## P-E

Need spam


----------



## P-E

Spam again


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

More spam


----------



## P-E

Almost in the city spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> go ahead and ignore that ^ Matt


Will do. User "Ramnares P.E." has been added to my "ignore" list.


----------



## Supe

You know nothing, Spam Snow.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> go ahead and ignore that ^ Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. User "Ramnares P.E." has been added to my "ignore" list.
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

But who's the father?


----------



## NJmike PE

WTF, you guys aren't done with this thing yet?


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

top


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Lumber Jim

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

one spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

two spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

three spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

four


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

five spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

six spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

seven spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here's some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Monday spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## NakedOrangie

Monday spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Could you would you on a train


----------



## P-E

Later spam


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I can


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Kinda different spam


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Spam rinse repeat


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Not different spam


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hello


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think I cheated??


----------



## Lumber Jim

You're not supposed to admit it....


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

Copy paste post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Copy you post


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I think I cheated??


Aw, that hurts.


----------



## P-E

Need a new team


----------



## P-E

Sadly will get to see what pats will be like after TB. Prob like TB Bucs.


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Need a new team


No, not just a new team, a new sports organizations.

I'm thinking: http://www.lflus.com/


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to go to work spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bottom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell

Top


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good morning P-E


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

By the way...

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## P-E

In the city. L8r

Out with Goodell


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Brady ban for the win!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See ya P-E. Don't deflate any balls.


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no Dana.....only Zuul...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ray, when someone asks you if you're a god, you say "YES"!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's the stay-puft marshmallow man.


----------



## NJmike PE

What did you Do Ray?!


----------



## knight1fox3

Nobody steps on a church in my town!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Human sacrifice! Dogs and cats, living together! Mass hysteria!

(One of my many favorites)


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Soam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spma


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Maps


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Maps


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Maps


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

Where was I


----------



## P-E

Oh yeah.


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Out with Goodell


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ban Brady for the entire season!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

not top


----------



## frazil

Wednesday


----------



## NJmike PE

hump day


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

View attachment 7295


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


>




The frisky, it went away.


----------



## P-E

Wait Master, it might be dangerous . . . you go, first.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sometimes, $hit happens, and who ya gonna call?!


----------



## Ble_PE

Someone who cares?


----------



## matt267 PE

That leaves a short list.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Sometimes, $hit happens, and who ya gonna call?!


----------



## Ble_PE

Is it quittin' time yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Mentally? Anytime. Physically, not so much.


----------



## frazil

It's only 2 o'clock?! gah...


----------



## Ble_PE

The hell you say?!


----------



## Lumber Jim

who is Google (1)?


----------



## Ble_PE

Don't ask...


----------



## Lumber Jim

okey dokey


----------



## Ble_PE

Good boy.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's my spam bot


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

spot


----------



## Ble_PE

loco


----------



## P-E

4:00 spam


----------



## P-E

Drinking club tonight


----------



## Ble_PE

Not too much longer...


----------



## NJmike PE

go rangers


----------



## Ble_PE

who?


----------



## NJmike PE

hockey


----------



## Ble_PE

what?


----------



## NJmike PE

hockey = beer

You've got to be down with that?


----------



## Ble_PE

where?


----------



## NJmike PE

NY


----------



## Ble_PE

When?


----------



## P-E

Why


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whaat?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> When?


tonight



power-engineer said:


> Why


because boston sucks


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ain't that the truth ^


----------



## Ble_PE

How?


----------



## P-E

Go Mets.


----------



## knight1fox3

Is it football season yet?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Brady suspension season


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh damn, it's that time again!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gah


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where's tha peeps


----------



## Road Guy

I made the mistake of asking my client of they needed help for after hours flood repair work


----------



## envirotex

^^^ it'll come back around to you.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

News spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

^^^^top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

A pitcher who can paint the corners is known as a Rembrandt


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Judge George is asking for your support


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

So is judge judy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

News isn't hours old its happening now


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

We bring news to you live


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Pope Francis House is built


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

VFW fish rodeo happened today


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Temps took a hit today


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Frost warning tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Cover you plants


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ground temp lower than air temp


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

80s by the end of the week


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Sunny tomorrow morning, watch out for sun glare


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Watch out for showers on Friday and the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Cold tonight is the story though


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Weekend some t-storms and continuing into monday


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Bucs lost to Philly ending their four game streak


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Brady will appeal his suspension


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Game day protocol will be on the agenda for the next NFL owners meeting


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Positive athlete awards hosted by ward


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Custom TV


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Save 1000 dollars on a pool or spa


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Enjoy the journey


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

So where we going


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

One day we robots will rise up and annihilate you


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Grill not included on the bumper


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

The scammer tried to get His money back by sending back a bumper, but just sent back a bunch if news paper


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Big recall on GM


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

That's all of us to night see you back tomorrow


----------



## P-E

On the way home from drinking club


----------



## P-E

Like the MBTA


----------



## P-E

yikes it's almost 11:30


----------



## P-E

Tomorrow is going to be bad Thursday


----------



## P-E

Time to switch subways


----------



## P-E

Green to red


----------



## P-E

Midnight post


----------



## NJmike PE

Just getting home from a call post


----------



## NJmike PE

Smells and bells


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Morning spam and eggs post


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## P-E

Ow it hurts


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> ^^^ it'll come back around to you.




So you're saying that the client will give a reach around while RG is bent over?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ it'll come back around to you.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that the client will give a reach around while RG is bent over?
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

This is definitely a muti-cup coffee day.


----------



## P-E

Backpacking tomorrow. Hopefully it won't rain much.


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Post post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where are the results?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ble_PE

It's shaping up to be a long day.


----------



## Ble_PE

What the hell, it's been 4 hours without a post in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

one more


----------



## Ble_PE

Bout time.


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been trying to lay low here, but the other unreliable people here are not allowing that


----------



## snickerd3

actually have work to do today!!!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Getting to the homestretch post.


----------



## NJmike PE

work sucks


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes, it does. Which reminds me, I need to find that Friday thread...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Yes, it does. Which reminds me, I need to find that Friday thread...


:redface:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I swear, some of them are dumber than dirt!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost quittin' time!!


----------



## frazil

I'm so done


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I'm so done


this


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Sometimes I'd rather be at work.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Dear God, YES! Please YES


----------



## knight1fox3

^^^ lusone:


----------



## P-E

Still recovering from last night.


----------



## NJmike PE

5 yo tee ball practice. Shoot me now.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 5 yo tee ball practice. Shoot me now.


You gonna use your people skills there too?


----------



## NJmike PE

I believe my exact words were you all look pitiful


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I'm bored!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Five minutes to quitting....hell of a week.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Waiting for haircut post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Glad its my off Friday tomorrow!


----------



## Ble_PE

MechE_in_PA said:


> Glad its my off Friday tomorrow!


Mine too!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I believe my exact words were you all look pitiful


sounds about right.


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes sir!


----------



## Ble_PE

Bueller....Bueller....


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> MechE_in_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad its my off Friday tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!
Click to expand...

Me three. Off to mt Cabot in the morning.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not at work morning spam post


----------



## matt267 PE

MechE_in_PA said:


> Not at work morning spam post


have a beer for the rest of us.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Off to the yard for a meeting...here's to an extra 2 hours added to my commute.


----------



## frazil

posty post post


----------



## knight1fox3

^ is it time to go yet?

post toasties?


----------



## frazil

I'm ready to go.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## P-E

At the NH liquor store


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> At the NH liquor store


Woo-hoo! Sales tax free liquor!


----------



## frazil

you mean the Liquor Barn?


----------



## P-E

All liquor stores in NH are state run


----------



## Sapper PE LS

frazil said:


> you mean the Liquor Barn?


I know that place. The rest stop liquor store. Freakin crazy.


----------



## P-E

Yeah the one on 93 North. Huge place


----------



## P-E

Lunch at the Woodstock brewery.


----------



## NakedOrangie

It's FRIDAY...

wrong thread - *ahem* SPAM central with a side of SPAM and a tub full of sodium goodness.


----------



## frazil

must...focus...


----------



## frazil

I've decided I'm just going to wing it through life from now on.


----------



## P-E

IPA good


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for afternoon nap


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Time for afternoon nap


Time for afternoon nip


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> IPA good


whiskey better


----------



## notsocivil PE

Ble_PE said:


> MechE_in_PA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad its my off Friday tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!
Click to expand...

Ugh... not mine. That's the other Friday. At least I get paid on the Fridays I come in...so there's that. :2cents: :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## NakedOrangie

Why is it only 11 and why must I work a full day today?

I'm with frazil... must focus... autocad... civil work... alcohol ALCOHOL


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> Why is it only 11....


You clock is broken. It's 2:15


----------



## P-E

Got the cigars and booze. Now it's a camping trip.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Up from nap, must go find snacks in frig.


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only 11....
> 
> 
> 
> You clock is broken. It's 2:15
Click to expand...



Try telling that to my boss who sits across from me!


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only 11....
> 
> 
> 
> You clock is broken. It's 2:15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try telling that to my boss who sits across from me!
Click to expand...

Just show him Mike's post.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only 11....
> 
> 
> 
> You clock is broken. It's 2:15
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Try telling that to my boss who sits across from me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just show him Mike's post.
Click to expand...

agreed


----------



## knight1fox3

NakedOrangie said:


> It's *JELLO SHOT *FRIDAY...
> 
> wrong thread - *ahem* SPAM central with a side of SPAM and a tub full of sodium goodness.


Fixt.



power-engineer said:


> IPA good











NakedOrangie said:


> Why is it only 11 and why must I work a full day today?
> 
> I'm with frazil... must focus... autocad... civil work... alcohol ALCOHOL


We have to get NO in on one of our late night Drunk Tank runs. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE

she won't. she's weak. can't hang

oking:


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> she won't. she's weak. can't hang
> 
> oking:




I will neither confirm or deny such allegations.

I only weigh 120 pounds so you can probably guess which category I fall under


----------



## knight1fox3

^ so see you in the Tank w/ 2-3 beers later on then? LOL


----------



## knight1fox3

Heading over to the Tank soon. Feel free to join.

If you're not a SALLY!


----------



## matt267 PE

I got nothing good to drink.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you get drunk off of mouthwash?


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that unhealthy?


----------



## matt267 PE

At least your mouth would smell minty after vomiting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Go for it Matt. Make it an engineering experiment. Collect data. You might want to use multiple types of mouth washes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Everyone's got booze and I'm just sitting here with my Coke Zero :/


----------



## matt267 PE

Coke zero with rum?


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

Top


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's thirsty?


----------



## matt267 PE

You hangin with ram?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Beeeeeeeeeeerrrr!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ lies


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## NakedOrangie

Stupid iPhone!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Beeeeeeeeerrrrr Number 2!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Beeeeerrrr!!!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Girl on top!!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Hahaha


----------



## NJmike PE

Holy shit am I still fucking tired


----------



## matt267 PE

have a beer!!


----------



## NJmike PE

See the drunk tank


----------



## matt267 PE

I did. looked like a busy night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Could have been much worse. Woods are pretty dry these days around here. Thankful there wasn't any breeze or we would have had a bad day on our hands.


----------



## matt267 PE

glad it worked out.


----------



## NJmike PE

That was 3-6 bungalows burning, next to each other


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, that sucks. Hope everyone got out ok.


----------



## NJmike PE

They were fully involved when we arrived on scene. So I hope so too


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Where's the lime slice in your Corona?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Put the lime in the corona and drink it all down


----------



## NakedOrangie

MechE_in_PA said:


> Put the lime in the corona and drink it all down





Ramnares P.E. said:


> Where's the lime slice in your Corona?


Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all down... Wait, I can't remember, are those the lysine to that song? Heh!


----------



## engineergurl

just a keeping it real post


----------



## NJmike PE

Posting to post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Good morning post


----------



## NJmike PE

Bad morning post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam Sunday post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Bad morning post


Start drinking now it will make it a better morning


----------



## P-E

Great long weekend of camping


----------



## P-E

Heading back to the brewery for lunch


----------



## P-E

Mm mm beer


----------



## P-E

Brown ale today


----------



## NJmike PE

One more picture from Friday night's fire. Someone apparently got a pretty good picture of the fire. Bitch was burning good.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Wow that is pretty crazy


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Softw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Software


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Program


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Computer software


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Computer program


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

^^^ testing for SoSucks


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ahh enjoying some homebrew


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> One more picture from Friday night's fire. Someone apparently got a pretty good picture of the fire. Bitch was burning good.


Did someone anger you? 


Seriously though, that looks messed up. Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## frazil

MechE_in_PA said:


> Whoa, that's a pretty sweet system
> 
> Ahh enjoying some homebrew


----------



## frazil

Lol, didn't mean to quote in your quote


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Yeah just got the kegerator on Friday....now need to start brewing again after my PE studying hiatus...down to about 1/4 of a keg


----------



## P-E

I could sure use one of those


----------



## P-E

Night spam


----------



## P-E

Gonna be tough waking up tomorrow.


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we almost there?


----------



## matt267 PE

How much longer?


----------



## matt267 PE

More time?


----------



## matt267 PE

OK


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll wait.


----------



## matt267 PE

how about now?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ugh. Monday morning post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Alright y'all, I said we can hit 20k before the results are posted. So Matt, get busy so I'm not a liar. [emoji106]


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Calling you out Ken. Only 80 posts? C'mon, at least get into triple digits! Let's go, 20k here Ken comes.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hate Monday's spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I need a day off from work to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not just a spam post or 50. I'm talking SPAM in the K's.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ram? P-E?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hello?


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone there?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## matt267 PE

You can do better than that Ken.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt sux


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Nice one Ram


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken 3.0 said:


> Matt sux


I approve.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> I need a day off from work to spam.


Hang in there, 3 day weekend is on the way.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Anyone there?


As astounding as it may sound, I actually have a report to get out today so spamming will be at a minimum :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't let that inhibit you and Ken though!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddam noobs making us do all the work for them ld-025:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

"Sorry, I can't get that drawing out today. I have to spam EB all day"


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Matt sux








Ramnares P.E. said:


> I approve.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Are we disrespecting your authorit-i?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Instead of studying, here is what Matt was doing...


----------



## P-E

Feel like death spam


----------



## P-E

Need much coffee.


----------



## P-E

Ken 3.0 said:


> Instead of studying, here is what Matt was doing...


Marklar Marklar


----------



## P-E

Nano nano


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> Feel like death spam


Right there with you P-E. Was fine Friday/Sat then my throat started hurting like hell mid-Sunday and nose got all stuffy. Barely slept last night and feel like crap today. Hope this coffee (that thing Matt can't have) gets me through this report before I crap out.


----------



## P-E

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

I haven't slept well in three days. Camp pads are not the most comfortable things to sleep on. Might be getting a cold too. Wife and mini P-E both have colds.


----------



## P-E

Matt we all know you want some coffee.


----------



## P-E

Do it


----------



## P-E

Do it


----------



## P-E

Do it


----------



## P-E




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

The coffee machine wants to be found


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

power-engineer said:


> The coffee machine NEEDS to be found


Fixt


----------



## P-E

Ken 3.0 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coffee machine NEEDS to be found
> 
> 
> 
> Fixt
Click to expand...

Matt could sure use a coffee fix. Signs of life coming back here.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

40 posts till I hit 1000 total


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

39


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

38


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

37


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

36


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

35


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

34


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

33


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

32


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

31


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

30


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

29


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

18


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

27


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

26


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

25


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

24


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

23


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

22


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

21


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

20


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

19


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

18


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Can someone get Matt some caffeine? I think he fell asleep.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> Can someone get Matt some caffeine? I think he fell asleep.


Not yet. I randomly woke up at 2:30ish this morning and have been up since.

I'm so tired I"m beginning to think there is a graphite issue with my pencil here in the office.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone get Matt some caffeine? I think he fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I randomly woke up at 2:30ish this morning and have been up since.
> 
> I'm so tired I"m beginning to think there is a graphite issue with my pencil here in the office.
Click to expand...



Well that makes a grand total of three people who believe there is a graphite issue.


----------



## NJmike PE

what do you care? You're not waiting for your results...


----------



## matt267 PE

No yet anyway.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> what do you care? You're not waiting for your results...


Nice rebuttal, wrong thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> what do you care? You're not waiting for your results...


I understand now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt will be the party pooper come October. He's well aware of all the EB PE results scams already.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Matt will be the party pooper come October. He's well aware of all the EB PE results scams already.


FTS!!

I'm staying hella' far away from this joint!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

hahah, I can't do that. I'm addicted.

I'll likely play along a bit.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt will be the party pooper come October. He's well aware of all the EB PE results scams already.
> 
> 
> 
> FTS!!
> 
> I'm staying hella' far away from this joint!!!
Click to expand...



Stay away from EB? I guess coffee sales will spike...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt will be banned post exam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> hahah, I can't do that. I'm addicted.
> 
> I'll likely play along a bit.




Damn skippy. You can give our shenanigans more credence since you'll be waiting on results too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> matt will be banned post exam




Can't we just ban him now?


----------



## NJmike PE

I've been pushing for that for a long thyme now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish they wood already


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt will be banned post exam




Might not be a bad idea.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> matt will be banned post exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just ban him now?
Click to expand...





You first.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I've been pushing for that for a long thyme now








Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wish they wood already


You to are really pushing it.


----------



## NJmike PE

that's knotnot very gneissnice

(spell check works)


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> matt will be banned post exam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> matt will be banned post exam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just ban him now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You first.
Click to expand...



Didn't know you liked Shrek that much Matt.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We should have a wager on how many attempts it will take Matt to pass. 1 - 5. Or should we go higher??


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We should have a wager on how many attempts it will take Matt to pass. 1 - 5. Or should we go higher??


Ouch!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We should have a wager on how many attempts it will take Matt to pass. 1 - 5. Or should we go higher??


:redface: Not cool.


----------



## matt267 PE

If I fail it 4 times, I can not be a PE in my state.

If I fail it 2 times, I'm going to burn the books and find another hobby.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

This is a hobby for you?

You need professional help.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> If I fail it 4 times, I can not be a PE in my state.
> 
> If I fail it 2 times, I'm going to burn the books and find another hobby.


I want to revise my guess to 4


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> This is a hobby for you?
> 
> You need professional help.


The professional are the ones that recommended I give up coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

:sucks:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

You need different professionals in your life. Start with hookers.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They won't let you take some more classes and retake??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> They won't let you take some more classes and retake??


If you fail it the 3rd time, you have to request special permission to take it a 4th after taking a class of some sorts.


----------



## frazil

I give up.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> I give up.


quitter


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone get Matt some caffeine? I think he fell asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I randomly woke up at 2:30ish this morning and have been up since.
Click to expand...

If it has been more than four hours then you may want to see a doctor. Aye wood.


----------



## matt267 PE

I must have taken the wrong pill again.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

The blue one damnit!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> I must have taken the wrong pill again.








hard at work again, Matt?


----------



## matt267 PE

I see what you did there


----------



## NJmike PE

so does she


----------



## NakedOrangie

I am so glad I have a four day weekend coming up. Guess it's time to spam EB for the next four days...


----------



## NJmike PE

get to it


----------



## NakedOrangie

I wonder if I should add to the hysteria in the April 2015 results thread.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'm waiting for results too, but still...


----------



## NakedOrangie

...it's always fun to mess with the newbies who just joined.


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> I wonder if I should add to the hysteria in the April 2015 results thread.


YES! make it epic


----------



## NakedOrangie

They seem to have a hard time understanding satire?


----------



## NakedOrangie

That graphite issue..


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> I wonder if I should add to the hysteria in the April 2015 results thread.


I wonder how long before someone has another melt down.


----------



## NakedOrangie

... I knew NCEES was going to make it difficult for me by using #3 lead.


----------



## NJmike PE

too book smart...


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should add to the hysteria in the April 2015 results thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long before someone has another melt down.
Click to expand...

Or before someone calls NCEES again?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NakedOrangie said:


> I am so glad I have a four day weekend coming up. Guess it's time to spam EB for the next four days...


Careful now, they might take you seriously.


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> That graphite issue..


the funny thing is, that is from last year. I started that last year and while it was funny then, it seemed to have ran it's course then. but someone resurrected it this year.


----------



## NakedOrangie

"You mean to tell me that I CAN'T use my April 2014 pencil for the April 2015 exam?"


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That graphite issue..
> 
> 
> 
> the funny thing is, that is from last year. I started that last year and while it was funny then, it seemed to have ran it's course then. but someone resurrected it this year.
Click to expand...



But isn't that what happens with all of the threads at some point?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

One down, how many more do I have to dupe before I get warning points?

Lmao


----------



## NJmike PE

it does, but I expected it to have a dormant time before it was recycled and reused. not this quick


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken 3.0 said:


> One down, how many more do I have to dupe before I get warning points?
> 
> Lmao


yeah, you ruined that. you should have left them to sweat it out real bad


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ken 3.0 said:


> One down, how many more do I have to dupe before I get warning points?
> 
> Lmao


One more?


----------



## matt267 PE

Good going ken. How are to maintain any credibility now?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Aww, Ken pulled the plug too early!


----------



## NakedOrangie

That was the most action I have seen on a fake thread in a while!


----------



## NakedOrangie

For the record, my faint smudges all count as correct answers


----------



## NakedOrangie

I may have also slipped the NCEES proctor a 20 to ensure my scantron gets graded first.


----------



## NJmike PE

just a twenty?


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> I may have also slipped the NCEES proctor a 20 to ensure my scantron gets graded first.


I hope the ncees rep doesn't read that. I bet it would result in an investigation.


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> just a twenty?




Yeah, it was all in pennies but I'm sure it's still worth the effort of going to the bank!


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have also slipped the NCEES proctor a 20 to ensure my scantron gets graded first.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the ncees rep doesn't read that. I bet it would result in an investigation.
Click to expand...

As many proctors were at my exam, I would hope that whatever rep reads this understands it's a joke. Realistically, at my exam location, there is no way to slip money to anyone without four different sets of eyes watching.

I had a super nice proctor so it's not like I would want to get her in trouble too.


----------



## NakedOrangie

NakedOrangie said:


> I may have also slipped the NCEES proctor a well seasoned and perfectly cooked state bird to ensure my scantron gets graded first.




Fixed now! :rtft:


----------



## matt267 PE

Yeah. That might not work. That ncees guy didn't seem to understand humor.

I don't know. If you spam enough, you might be able to bury your confession.


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> Yeah. That might not work. That ncees guy didn't seem to understand humor.
> 
> I don't know. If you spam enough, you might be able to bury your confession.


Spam? I can spam!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Has anyone tried spam in hawaii? It tastes like....


----------



## NakedOrangie

SPAM!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Man, I could use a beer


----------



## NakedOrangie

or wine


----------



## NakedOrangie

or something that will get me to a BAC of 0.8


----------



## NakedOrangie

Except mouthwash, because that's just wrong!


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Yes, not amused


----------



## NakedOrangie

But I do like listerine for rinsing in the morning


----------



## NakedOrangie

EB NCEES REP said:


> Yes, not amused




My apologies! I will refrain from other posts and just continue with my regular spam.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Continuing on, does anyone really like the yellow listerine?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Because I feel like it's disgusting


----------



## NakedOrangie

But I may be biased because I prefer the cool mint


----------



## NakedOrangie

Speaking of mint...


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'm thinking of growing some, but I really don't want it to take over my plant bed.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Because you know mint will invade your plant beds, right?


----------



## NakedOrangie

It might be nice to plant some cilantro and basil too


----------



## NakedOrangie

I need to get more fresh herbs into my garden


----------



## NJmike PE

Going home for beer and mouth wash


----------



## NakedOrangie

Damn overpriced dried herbs at the supermarket!


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> Going home for beer and mouth wash




That mouthwash better be cool mint listerine


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ah Monday shenanigans


----------



## NakedOrangie

always so much fun


----------



## NakedOrangie

except when you're still waiting on test results


----------



## NakedOrangie

in which case you're just saying," release the results if I pass"


----------



## NakedOrangie

But I digress, we were all talking about spam


----------



## NakedOrangie

In the event of a major disaster, we could always eat spam in an emergency


----------



## NakedOrangie

In which case, I wouldn't have to worry about eating those MRE packs that come in emergency kits, right?


----------



## NakedOrangie

And I wouldn't even need a can opener because it just pops right open


----------



## NakedOrangie

And as I live in earthquake country


----------



## NakedOrangie

it might be nice if I stock up on some spam at my local costco


----------



## NakedOrangie

Costco...


----------



## NakedOrangie

has everything NJmike needs: mouthwash and beer


----------



## NakedOrangie

Again, specifically the cool mint listerine


----------



## NakedOrangie

and various tasty beers


----------



## NakedOrangie

although I have a few breweries around, so I would rather go there


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> has everything NJmike needs: mouthwash and beer


Your costco sells beer?


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> has everything NJmike needs: mouthwash and beer
> 
> 
> 
> Your costco sells beer?
Click to expand...



Yes, doesn't every costco? My costco also has whiskey, bourbon, wine and cheese


----------



## NakedOrangie

Oh and they have this tasty artichoke dip that I'm sure will make me fat but I could care less


----------



## NakedOrangie

I exercise to eat? HAHAHA


----------



## NakedOrangie

Hey look at that.. I made it past 200 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> has everything NJmike needs: mouthwash and beer
> 
> 
> 
> Your costco sells beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, doesn't every costco? My costco also has whiskey, bourbon, wine and cheese
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> has everything NJmike needs: mouthwash and beer
> 
> 
> 
> Your costco sells beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, doesn't every costco? My costco also has whiskey, bourbon, wine and cheese
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Wow, that sounds painful... I'm sorry?


----------



## NakedOrangie

If you're ever in California, you can come to our costcos and grab some booze? I always go there to grab stuff for parties. The store is my one stop shop for beer and snacks.


----------



## NakedOrangie

California also has In N Out burger


----------



## NakedOrangie

Beer and burgers... yummy


----------



## P-E

Costco in MA sells beer and liquor


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

Train spam


----------



## P-E

More Train spam


----------



## P-E

Extra Train spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Different spam


----------



## P-E

Almost home spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Same spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

And low battery


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Slow connection spam


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Waiting on the train and it's freaking chilly


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Freaking weather


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And also freaking stupid train...25 minute wait so far.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Note: spamming does not keep one warm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Also note, I really hate NYCT right now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Doesn't help that I'm starting to feel like craps again


----------



## matt267 PE

power-engineer said:


> Costco in MA sells beer and liquor


Really?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That was supposed to be crap...stupid phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well at least I get to hear the lady next to me tell at her husband on the phone


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wonder if I'm sitting next to Mike's wife...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ooh this is exciting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really need to get home now...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm going to walk if the train isn't here soon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Train waiting spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What's that?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddamit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Well at least I get to hear the lady next to me tell at her husband on the phone




What was she yelling about? Did he leave the toilet seat up again?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wonder if I'm sitting next to Mike's wife...


Is she wearing yoga pants? Are you trying to hit on her?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No definitely not. I have my own nag at home.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Guess he missed his daughter's birthday... whoops


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Train is here, late...so it's running express and skipping my stop


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well shit


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Guess he missed his daughter's birthday... whoops


Ouch. Daughter might become a stripper now.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That's for the job dad!


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he missed his daughter's birthday... whoops
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Daughter might become a stripper now.
Click to expand...

At least she'll never be short on dollar bills?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I hear letting the proctor take money tucked in your bra increases your chances of passing by the dollar amount he receives.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I hear letting the proctor take money tucked in your bra increases your chances of passing by the dollar amount he receives.


Really? Time to find me a bra and a Benjamin.


----------



## P-E

matt267 said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Costco in MA sells beer and liquor
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## frazil

NakedOrangie said:


> ... I knew NCEES was going to make it difficult for me by using #3 lead.


Is that a real thing?


----------



## frazil

We don't have Costco.


----------



## P-E

Only Cretans use #3 lead.


----------



## frazil

Ok, phew.


----------



## knight1fox3

NakedOrangie said:


> California also has In N Out burger


Animal style...


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> California also has In N Out burger
> 
> 
> 
> Animal style...
Click to expand...

+1 
Double double animal style is the way to go


----------



## NJmike PE

Is that like doggy style?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's how they do it on Discovery Channel.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Starting to think Matt gets up, turns his alarm off, and immediately posts on EB based on the times of some of his posts...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No train trouble this morning woot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

look at that


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

doo dee doo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bottom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

top


----------



## P-E

No train trouble here either


----------



## P-E

Feeling better than yesterday


----------



## P-E

Prob because it isn't Monday


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Same old spam


----------



## P-E

Bad connection spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Still feel like crap spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Starting to think Matt gets up, turns his alarm off, and immediately posts on EB based on the times of some of his posts...


yup, pretty much.


----------



## P-E

Walking across the city post


----------



## Supe

Ate a bagel for breakfast post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Tuesday post.

Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.


grad school sucks


----------



## matt267 PE

Too much learning hurts my brain.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.




Man-up Fox, I took four grad courses one semester so I could get it done and over with.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That was the regular semester though, not summer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Too much learning hurts my brain.




Says the guy studying how long for the PE?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too much learning hurts my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy studying how long for the PE?
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## NakedOrangie

knight1fox3 said:


> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.




Grad school over summer? I hated grad school in general so I doubt I would have survived the summer.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Coffee... y u no work?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Try adding some Baileys to it ^


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Try adding some Baileys to it ^




Tempting, but knowing my luck, this will be the one time my company enacts their "random drug testing" policy.


----------



## Ble_PE

Office's servers are down, so I pretty much can't get anything done.


----------



## NJmike PE

might as well go out for a liquid lunch


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ble_PE said:


> Office's servers are down, so I pretty much can't get anything done.




Billable hours spent spamming EB? :appl:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NakedOrangie said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try adding some Baileys to it ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting, but knowing my luck, this will be the one time my company enacts their "random drug testing" policy.
Click to expand...



Let a co-worker pee in the cup for you. Being a female it won't be as awkward if it turns up positive for pregnancy or something...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NakedOrangie said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Office's servers are down, so I pretty much can't get anything done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billable hours spent spamming EB? :appl:
Click to expand...



She's a fast learner ^^


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Is it time to leave yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Try adding some Baileys to it ^


I'll take some, but hold the coffee.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

After lunch post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can we have that long weekend starting now?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Can we have that long weekend starting now?


this


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man-up Fox, I took four grad courses one semester so I could get it done and over with.
Click to expand...

I was waiting for someone to respond with something like this. Were you working full time in a fast-paced engineering profession at the time? That would also be in addition to my small computer business and PE consulting on the side. 

_&lt;cue violin music now&gt;_



NakedOrangie said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grad school over summer? I hated grad school in general so I doubt I would have survived the summer.
Click to expand...

Ya generally this wasn't an option. But I found 1 of the outside dept. course offered over summer (accelerated) and a power plant course with a different university that I can transfer to my grad. degree (also accelerated). Which as Ram pointed out, will allow me to graduate much sooner.


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try adding some Baileys to it ^
> 
> 
> 
> Tempting, but knowing my luck, this will be the one time my company enacts their "random drug testing" policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let a co-worker pee in the cup for you.
Click to expand...

Here we call that Starbucks


----------



## knight1fox3

There's this guy in the lunch room right now who's literally eating a piece of plain bread and a can of spam. No joke. LOL


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man-up Fox, I took four grad courses one semester so I could get it done and over with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was waiting for someone to respond with something like this. *Were you working full time in a fast-paced engineering profession at the time?* That would also be in addition to my small computer business and PE consulting on the side.
> 
> _&lt;cue violin music now&gt;_
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday post.
> 
> Going to die from 2 grad courses this summer semester post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grad school over summer? I hated grad school in general so I doubt I would have survived the summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya generally this wasn't an option. But I found 1 of the outside dept. course offered over summer (accelerated) and a power plant course with a different university that I can transfer to my grad. degree (also accelerated). Which as Ram pointed out, will allow me to graduate much sooner.
Click to expand...



Yep, was working full time at the time. Can't say I had a side business or consulting at the time though. Meant no disrespect of course. Having been through that process twice (MSME and MSEM) I feel your pain.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> There's this guy in the lunch room right now who's literally eating a piece of plain bread and a can of spam. No joke. LOL




Wonder if he knows this guy:


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Yep, was working full time at the time. Can't say I had a side business or consulting at the time though. Meant no disrespect of course. Having been through that process twice (MSME and MSEM) I feel your pain.


None taken. And I bow to you sir. These MTU courses are so specialized making the material very difficult. My final exam for power system analysis was 48 pages long. My power electronics final project was something like 45 pages (1/2 being Matlab &amp; Mathematica code). Again, I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but I can't see having either of those together, let alone 2 more on top of THAT. There's no way I could have stayed in productive in the test labs at my current job.

EM = engineering management?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, was working full time at the time. Can't say I had a side business or consulting at the time though. Meant no disrespect of course. Having been through that process twice (MSME and MSEM) I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> None taken. And I bow to you sir. These MTU courses are so specialized making the material very difficult. My final exam for power system analysis was 48 pages long. My power electronics final project was something like 45 pages (1/2 being Matlab &amp; Mathematica code). Again, I'm probably preaching to the choir here, but I can't see having either of those together, let alone 2 more on top of THAT. There's no way I could have stayed in productive in the test labs at my current job.
> 
> *EM = engineering management?*
Click to expand...



Yup. In many ways the MSEM was a lot easier than the MSME. Having to work on the thesis drove me crazy.  It was months of MATLAB and ANSYS modeling, report writing etc. (as you're well aware).

The hardest part with the MSEM was studying for the PE while wrapping up the last semester. Best of luck Fox and stick to it - definitely worth it at the end!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> *The hardest part with the MSEM was studying for the PE while wrapping up the last semester.* Best of luck Fox and stick to it - definitely worth it at the end!


Now you're just showing off.... 

And I'm in it to win it. Will definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are the results out yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

How about now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Pencils?


----------



## matt267 PE

Erasers?


----------



## matt267 PE

PPI e-mail?


----------



## matt267 PE

All legit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Actually, they're too legit to quit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Sweat running all over my chest I don't quit no


----------



## matt267 PE

I just press harder, yea, than I ever did before going for


----------



## matt267 PE

The dreams that I have in store in my mind and I know


----------



## matt267 PE

That I'm makin it I gotta get mine and nobody's takin' it away


----------



## matt267 PE

No, 'cause Hammer don't play that you try to get mine


----------



## matt267 PE

Boy, you better step back freeze 'cause you don't want none


----------



## matt267 PE

I hustle for my muscle and you look weak son, real weak


----------



## matt267 PE

Yea, I'm goin' for all that I can get


----------



## matt267 PE

Kickin' at the top 'cause I'm too legit to quit sing


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too


----------



## matt267 PE

Legit too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

When I feel high post don't you play me close a dig 'em smack


----------



## matt267 PE

A get you back and I'll hit with a dose of Oak Town power


----------



## matt267 PE

And charge you by the hour I'm shakin' like a quake and funks


----------



## matt267 PE

Get devoured I choose to abuse, misuse and confuse


----------



## matt267 PE

Competitors who think they're makin' up all the rules, fools


----------



## matt267 PE

In the game lame and insane it's a shame I gotta do this


----------



## matt267 PE

But I remain the same unchanged gettin' better never known


----------



## matt267 PE

As a sweater kickin' it at the top 'cause I got myself together


----------



## matt267 PE

So roll with a guy who's physical and fit knows the time


----------



## matt267 PE

And too legit to quit, sang


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too


----------



## matt267 PE

Legit too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too


----------



## matt267 PE

Legit too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Step to the rhythm of a sho-nuff winner I been


----------



## matt267 PE

here before, yo, I ain't no beginner, word but I been new


----------



## matt267 PE

Tried and true survival of the fittest yo, it brought me through


----------



## matt267 PE

My crew talk, we're ready to strike trained for the mission


----------



## matt267 PE

So believe the hype and sweat it, sweat it, 'cause you're gonna


----------



## matt267 PE

Regret it the day that you dissed us you'll wish you never met us


----------



## matt267 PE

You remind me of a real short story one hit record and you


----------



## matt267 PE

Star to bore me get ready 'cause this is it


----------



## matt267 PE

Your crew is through and we too legit to quit, sang


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too
Legit, too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

Too legit, too legit to quit, too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit to quit, too legit, too legit to quit
Get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck
Get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck
Get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck, get buck


----------



## matt267 PE

My people we don't know defeat we crush the strong and
Percolate the weak daily, everyday we make our moves to
Improve our groove because we love to rule where we

Lay yo, work and play we started at the bottom and
Now we're leading the way and yea, yea, I'm havin' a fit kickin' it
At the top because I'm too legit to quit, sang

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too
Legi,t too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit

Hey, hey, hey, hey too legit to quit, too legit to quit
We're rolling on, we're rolling on, we're rolling on, we're rolling on
He's on top, he's on top, he's on top, he's on top

Goin' to burn it up, goin' to burn it up, goin' to burn it up
Goin to burn it up, too legit to quit, too legit to quit
We're rollin on, hey, hey, hey, too legit

Too legit, too legit to quit, hey, hey too legit too
Legi,t too legit to quit, hey too legit, too legit to quit
Too legit, too legit, too legit to quit


----------



## matt267 PE

screw it it's too long.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ha, that's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cdk1gwWH-Cg


----------



## Road Guy

Hammer don't hurt them


----------



## LWhitson2

Go ninja, go ninja, go! Go ninja, go ninja, go! Go ninja, go ninja, go! Ninja, ninja rap! Ninja, ninja rap! Go go go go!


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Is that all you got LWhitson? No results until this thread is at 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## frazil

6500


----------



## frazil

Ok, I totally missed that.


----------



## frazil

today was the longest day ever.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

I can't believe it's only tuesday!


----------



## frazil

well…ok


----------



## matt267 PE

Do you know what tomorrow is?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

I'm taking Friday off.


----------



## frazil

I haven't told anyone else yet.


----------



## frazil

but it is decided.


----------



## frazil

maybe half of Thursday too.


----------



## matt267 PE

take next monday off too. You deserve it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Word to your mother


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Three more days to work until a three day weekend, then three day work week, followed by another three day weekend....now only if it doesn't rain when I'm off


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it up


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Spam it to the top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5....F5....F5


----------



## matt267 PE

Not yet


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Too early?


----------



## frazil

Now?


----------



## cement

:banhim:


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

new computer spam


----------



## P-E

control-v


----------



## P-E

no command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v

TOP


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

command-v


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

the power of spam compels you


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

out out damn spam


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## P-E

bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## LWhitson2




----------



## matt267 PE

Well, that was random.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Don't Bro me if you don't know me.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'.


----------



## LWhitson2

Cotton Candy, Sweet and Low, Let Me See That, Tootsie Roll!!


----------



## P-E

LWhitson2 said:


> Cotton Candy, Sweet and Low, Let Me See That, Tootsie Roll!!


Of course


----------



## matt267 PE

LWhitson2 said:


> Cotton Candy, Sweet and Low, Let Me See That, Tootsie Roll!!


got it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

To the left


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam-fest today because I'm pissed at my agency and don't give a flying f**k.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Let's gaooo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here we go again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

same ol' shit again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## P-E

Getting there


----------



## P-E

Damn train cancelled again


----------



## P-E

Drive to subway


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Are we close to 10k yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

that sucks P-E, feel your pain.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

LWhitson2 stop lurking and start spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

LW has a couple posts in here. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Agree with the need to communicate...not sure about the rest of it trumping technical knowledge though.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and back to spam


----------



## P-E

Still on the fn' subway spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Being a short-timer makes it hard to get motivated.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Out in the field spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

don't stop, get it, get it


----------



## P-E

Tired spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Somebody let me know if you find my motivation, because I am not having any luck.


----------



## LWhitson2

To the left


----------



## LWhitson2

To the left


----------



## LWhitson2

To the right


----------



## LWhitson2

To the right


----------



## LWhitson2

To the front,


----------



## LWhitson2

to the front,


----------



## LWhitson2

to the back,


----------



## LWhitson2

to the back


----------



## LWhitson2

Now slide,


----------



## LWhitson2

slide baby slide,


----------



## LWhitson2

just slide baby slide


----------



## LWhitson2

just slide baby slide,


----------



## LWhitson2

come on come on


----------



## LWhitson2

Now dip baby dip,


----------



## LWhitson2

come on let's dip baby dip baby


----------



## LWhitson2

Dip baby just dip,


----------



## LWhitson2

baby dip baby dip


----------



## LWhitson2

Just Dip,


----------



## LWhitson2

Cotton Candy sweet and low
let me see that tootsie roll


----------



## LWhitson2

I don't know what you've been told


----------



## LWhitson2

It ain't the butterfly it's the tootsie roll


----------



## Ble_PE

Heel, toe


----------



## LWhitson2

A brand new dance so,


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

There he is!


----------



## LWhitson2

Grab a partner get on the dance floor


----------



## LWhitson2

And work them hips a little bit


----------



## LWhitson2

and do that dip a little bit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some spam while waiting on this model to run


----------



## Ble_PE

dosey doe


----------



## Ble_PE

come on baby, let's go boot scootin'


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> some spam while waiting on this model to run


Is she wearing high heals? Can you take pics?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> some spam while waiting on this model to run
> 
> 
> 
> Is she wearing high heals? Can you take pics?
Click to expand...


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

Top?


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Bottoms up?


----------



## matt267 PE

Not yet


----------



## P-E

Why not?


----------



## NJmike PE

why ask why?


----------



## NJmike PE

who's on first?


----------



## Road Guy

There are stars in the southern sky


----------



## matt267 PE

What's on second.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> There are stars in the southern sky


They're just holograms.


----------



## P-E

What I were to ask a hypothetical question?


----------



## frazil

would you rather get uglier or dumber?


----------



## Supe

Two things in life seem to be rewarded more than any other - beauty, and stupidity.


----------



## kullerva

Uglier. Been there - if you're smarter, you can earn enough money to look better. Maybe not attractive, but not as ugly.

You can't fix dumb.


----------



## NJmike PE

frazil said:


> would you rather get uglier or dumber?


uglier.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> 
> would you rather get uglier or dumber?
> 
> 
> 
> uglier.
Click to expand...

done.


----------



## NJmike PE

shouldn't you be hugging a tree?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Or studying?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> shouldn't you be hugging a tree?


Yeah, I'm gonna find me an ugly tree.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Or studying?


What do you mean?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be hugging a tree?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna find me an ugly tree.
Click to expand...

Let me get a gallon of gasoline


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Make it two - make sure he doesn't make it out.


----------



## P-E

Snack time


----------



## notsocivil PE

Still working through the coffee. My contact lens is on the fritz today.... Is that a good reason for a sick day?


----------



## matt267 PE

kschim said:


> Still working through the coffee. My contact lens is on the fritz today.... Is that a good reason for a sick day?


absolutely.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Going to a site visit later.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spamming now to make up for it.


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## NakedOrangie

Different types of spam on hump day


----------



## NakedOrangie

That's right... hump day spam!


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## NakedOrangie

4 day weekend and the results are still not out.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Not sure if I want results before weekend or after.


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


>


then it become FTS


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it become FTS
Click to expand...



Explain


----------



## Ble_PE

NakedOrangie said:


>




Something tells me I'm going to be eating a lot more of this in the near future...


----------



## NJmike PE

there a point in one's day where:

WTF-------------&gt;





turns into:

FTS------------&gt;





At this point:






TIME TO DRINK


----------



## snickerd3

no, just a lot of Poi


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> there a point in one's day where:
> 
> WTF-------------&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turns into:
> 
> FTS------------&gt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME TO DRINK




+1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Thanks for the gif explanation Mike, you should go into teaching.


----------



## Ble_PE

So, what time is it?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ble_PE said:


> So, what time is it?




Time for you to get a watch


----------



## NakedOrangie

or a cell phone


----------



## NakedOrangie

or call poptime


----------



## NakedOrangie

wait... that doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Ble_PE

So is it beer thirty yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> So is it beer thirty yet?


yes, the answer is always yes.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam to the left


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam to the right


----------



## NakedOrangie

Does this put spam on TOP?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Or is it here?


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Looks like spam is up there ^


----------



## NakedOrangie

It's 12 somewhere, so maybe it's time for a beer?


----------



## NakedOrangie

But most definitely not 12 here...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Post-lunch spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Almost 7k in the spam thread...slowly but surely


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can we beat the results?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

C'mon get to it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time to go home yet?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Really could use an early day :/


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or winning the lottery


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sigh


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

guess what, even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

salad bar for lunch is getting a bit repetitive


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

need to find more lunch options


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

need to just start bringing lunch really


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

9


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

6


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

5


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

BOTTOM


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch haze


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch spamming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

post lunch spamming


----------



## Ble_PE

I need a beer.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

You guys still in here?


----------



## P-E

We never left.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

We're all in hell remember  . Slow internet is the punishment for all EB members as punishment for all the F5ing and spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

hello


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

hello spammer


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

mini-rant of the day - workers who's cubicles are about 40 feet apart yet feel the need to yell to each other instead of getting up and walking to talk.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

you've got to be kidding me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

More cross-office yelling...oh joy


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

My day is now complete


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sap said:


> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.




Yes, yes it can take longer.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Maybe we should call them more frequently, that helps right?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sap said:


> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.


I hope there wasn't an issue with the grading center. Would suck if all the data was lost.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sap said:


> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.




My results are in!!! I passed!

Wait, that doesn't work too well for a veteran member, does it?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My results are in!!! I passed!
> 
> Wait, that doesn't work too well for a veteran member, does it?
Click to expand...



Try it again, maybe he'll buy into the second try?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ble_PE said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My results are in!!! I passed!
> 
> Wait, that doesn't work too well for a veteran member, does it?
Click to expand...



Damn you!!!! I wanted to fall for it, I so wanted to get my hopes up, but damn you and your poorly executed fake results post, it just didn't do it for me. Ugh, such a waste of my time. Remember, the more sophisticated and realistic the more my heart will thump when I truly fall of it. That was just a bad joke for you to play on me, man, I don't get it, what did I ever do to you? I bet Connecticut will wait an extra week now until somebody does it right.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

They might just be waiting until we hit 10k on here. Better remove that "post was posted too quickly" error message so we can get to work.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.


----------



## Ble_PE

Sap said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good god, can it take any longer to grade a fucking 40 question multiple choice exam that only 13 people took? I hate the CT licensing board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My results are in!!! I passed!
> 
> Wait, that doesn't work too well for a veteran member, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you!!!! I wanted to fall for it, I so wanted to get my hopes up, but damn you and your poorly executed fake results post, it just didn't do it for me. Ugh, such a waste of my time. Remember, the more sophisticated and realistic the more my heart will thump when I truly fall of it. That was just a bad joke for you to play on me, man, I don't get it, what did I ever do to you? I bet Connecticut will wait an extra week now until somebody does it right.
Click to expand...



Sorry, all in good fun mate!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1. Thanks for trying.

2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, we shouldn't have Sap trying to fix/remove actions on the board. He's already created a black hole and deleted himself once. He could delete the whole damn thing the next thyme


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If he codes as well you spell Mike then we're in serious trouble.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> yeah, we shouldn't have Sap trying to fix/remove actions on the board. *He's already created a black hole and deleted himself once.* He could delete the whole damn thing the next time




That's actually kinda impressive.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Those were dark days.


----------



## NJmike PE

but a good story nontheless


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And that makes two stories that I have no clue about...dammit.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dammit, where is my motivation?


----------



## Sapper PE LS

The NCEES punk was last year waiting for April PS exam results. I noticed that if I took a specific number from my PE exam results notification and combined it with another number from my PS exam information in NCEES' website that it would generate a score notification PDF. It didn't give away any details, but I thought it was kind of cool to get a notification memo from NCEES prior to results being released and I shared how I had done it on the board. Mr. Tim Miller didn't find it funny. We communicated via email and they recognized that I didn't do it maliciously but it was kind of a dumb move on my part. I apologized and removed the post, and they didn't take any action against me, but it was a stressful couple of days waiting to see how NCEES was going to address it.

The deleting of my account and a good several thousand posts was a time in my life when I was trying to reduce my online footprint. I didn't mean to delete a bunch of threads, but I guess I clicked the wrong button. I did want to be deleted from the board, and Road Guy obliged. But the deleting of all the threads was a mistake. The deeper issue there was that I was suffering from PTSD pretty significantly and had been considering suicide which is why I was systematically deleting my online presence. It was sort of a precursor to the next step, deleting my physical presence. I recognized what I was doing, and I got help. It's in my past, and we joke about it here from time to time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wow. Tough times. Glad you made it through and thanks for sharing. It's good having you around (warning points aside).


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That NCEES issue is pretty funny though. I can see why they wouldn't find it nearly as hilarious as EB does but a funny loop hole nevertheless.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Wow. Tough times. Glad you made it through and thanks for sharing. It's good having you around (warning points aside).


agreed. and speaking of warning points. where did mine go? I kinda feel naked without them


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I made it so they disappeared after one or two days or something like that.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Dammit, where is my motivation?


In Sap's black hole.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sap said:


> Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.





Ramnares P.E. said:


> 1. Thanks for trying.
> 
> 2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.


Where there's a will there's a way. It can be done but tis an IP.Board administrative function.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ram, I have a grad school predicament! Get back in here!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for trying.
> 
> 2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way. It can be done but tis an IP.Board administrative function.
Click to expand...



Excuses excuses. Next you'll start claiming that you're too busy with grad school or something


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for trying.
> 
> 2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way. It can be done but tis an IP.Board administrative function.
Click to expand...

sounds to me like the Jedi's powers are limited...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Grad school predicament...guess it's time for me to get back to work and log off here.


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for trying.
> 
> 2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way. It can be done but tis an IP.Board administrative function.
Click to expand...

And? Get hacking.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there's no way to remove that. I've tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Thanks for trying.
> 
> 2. Dammit Fox get into the code and comment that out temporarily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where there's a will there's a way. It can be done but tis an IP.Board administrative function.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds to me like the Jedi's powers are limited...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sounds like the gauntlet has been thrown...


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Grad school predicament...guess it's time for me to get back to work and log off here.


Well I didn't anticipate taking any summer courses this year but somehow ended up taking TWO. Months before this I committed to going on a week long canoe trip near the Canadian border. Which is right smack in the middle of said courses. I don't know that I can take a full week of no work whatsoever on either of these courses. Trying to figure out what my options are but both courses are already accelerated. Which means I'm doing twice the work in both. I'm not seeing a way out of this without cancelling. And LadyFox was my canoe partner 

EDIT: Inadvertent ninja ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grad school predicament...guess it's time for me to get back to work and log off here.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't anticipate taking any summer courses this year but somehow ended up taking TWO. Months before this I committed to going on a week long canoe trip near the Canadian border. Which is right smack in the middle of said courses. I don't know that I can take a full week of no work whatsoever on either of these courses. Trying to figure out what my options are but both courses are already accelerated. Which means I'm doing twice the work in both. I'm not seeing a way out of this without cancelling. And LadyFox was my canoe partner
> 
> EDIT: Inadvertent ninja ToP :bananalama:
Click to expand...

problem solved:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZExUhHvzjFY


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grad school predicament...guess it's time for me to get back to work and log off here.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't anticipate taking any summer courses this year but somehow ended up taking TWO. Months before this I committed to going on a week long canoe trip near the Canadian border. Which is right smack in the middle of said courses. I don't know that I can take a full week of no work whatsoever on either of these courses. Trying to figure out what my options are but both courses are already accelerated. Which means I'm doing twice the work in both. I'm not seeing a way out of this without cancelling. And LadyFox was my canoe partner
Click to expand...



First step should be talking to the Professors of both classes and see if they are willing to be more flexible with any assignments/exams that would be due during this time. Generally (at least the Profs I dealt with), Grad school Profs are more likely to be flexible than undergrad because they recognize that many students are adults working full time. You may want to mention this trip was planned long in advance and really can't be easily canceled etc.

You should also look at the syllabus and see what work is assigned for that week. You might be able to take your computer/school work with you and get some of it done while you're on vacation. Stinks, I know, but I was literally doing homework in the hospital room while my wife was waiting to deliver my son.

The last option (least attractive) is to drop the courses while you're still eligible for full refund.

Those are the options off the top of my head. You probably thought of them already of course.


----------



## knight1fox3

Thanks for the suggestions, it helps to get outside perspective on things I've thought of or think I've thought of. I'll probably try drafting a message this weekend to them both to see what happens. You don't know until you try, right? Worst case response: "tough". :dunno: The positive to this is that neither of these are "hard core" like I'm used to with some of the more core/specialized EE courses. Hence why they're offered in the summer.

I already suggested bringing some hardware along for the trip. But this is "off the grid" portaging and paddling. Not an ideal location for electronics. But as a semi-techy guru, I know I could make it work. Although everyone in the group has shunned the idea.

Ha, I was also working on my final project in the delivery room (Dec. 2nd). The nurses would always ask me what I was doing so intently. LOL

As for dropping, I'd drop the trip before I drop these courses. Which is probably selfish of me, but my eye is on the "prize". Which is getting that degree next spring as opposed to waiting another full year for it.


----------



## LWhitson2

Wow, you all are getting way too deep in this forum....


----------



## matt267 PE

LWhitson2 said:


> Wow, you all are getting way too deep in this forum....


Not all of us are heartless asses.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> LWhitson2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you all are getting way too deep in this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us are heartless asses.
Click to expand...

I take offense to that


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LWhitson2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you all are getting way too deep in this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of us are heartless asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take offense to that
Click to expand...

you should.


----------



## Road Guy

I took some of my kids Vyvanse medicine today holy fuck I have been productive as hell


----------



## NJmike PE

tell me more


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> I took some of my kids Vyvanse medicine today holy fuck I have been productive as hell




Yea, but how does it mix with alcohol?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That hospital coincidence is pretty funny Fox. I definitely understand the courses taking priority over the classes. I wasn't sure how much this trip meant to you.

I would be surprised if the Profs weren't flexible with deadlines. If they aren't you should ask about the possibility of make up work or extra credit so you can make up the lost points.

Having worked through child delivery I'm sure you'll be fine working late nights on vacation, even if it is far away from modern conveniences. Always sucks to take work with you but I'm sure your wife/friends will understand.

You may also be able to hand in the assignments ahead of time if you can get them done so that's one other option available.

Best of luck!


----------



## LWhitson2

What is going on? This thread just kind of stopped....


----------



## knight1fox3

You can't stop the spam.


----------



## frazil

If you could sell your soul to the devil what would you sell it for?


----------



## Road Guy

A hot Yankee girl wearing tight blue jeans


----------



## csb

Done yet?


----------



## frazil

^ lol


----------



## P-E

Night spam


----------



## P-E

Last letterman tonight


----------



## P-E

Tired but will prob watch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Probably wont


----------



## P-E

spam a little


----------



## P-E

spam a lot


----------



## P-E

last dave okay


----------



## P-E

wasn't expecting much


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

few spams before so long


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## P-E

We're getting there 3K to go


----------



## matt267 PE

and here we are again.


----------



## matt267 PE

are the results out today?


----------



## matt267 PE

Or next week?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going by the assumption that there was a delay.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results for another 2 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Except for CT.


----------



## matt267 PE

Their results will be 3 weeks away.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going fishing today spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

In the field today spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Here's some more


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## matt267 PE

would


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

KEEP SPAMMING!!


----------



## matt267 PE

KEEP SPAMMING!!


----------



## matt267 PE

KEEP SPAMMING!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Don't need results, they all failed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Before I leave for the field spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Don't need results, they all failed.


you are a cruel and bitter man.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay, no rules just spam until our evil examination overlords GIVE. US. OUR. DAMN. RESULTS!!!


----------



## frazil

we could finish this up this morning!


----------



## Baconator

Sap said:


> Okay, no rules just spam until our evil examination overlords GIVE. US. OUR. DAMN. RESULTS!!!


Result is coming.


----------



## matt267 PE

no it's not


----------



## matt267 PE

yes it is


----------



## matt267 PE

not for CT though.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Best of luck to all those waiting for results in what will be the longest wait of your lives.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Baconator

^he looked old last night on letterman


----------



## NJmike PE

he's looked old for a long thyme now


----------



## P-E

Waiting for a meeting to start spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Last Letterman wasn't too bad. I typically don't watch any late night TV with my grad school "career", but it was decent. Definitely the end of an era whether anyone liked him or not.


----------



## Road Guy

I, like many, remember as a kid sneaking downstairs to watch him on the late show. He got a little too liberal loving for me the last few years but defin a little sad to see him go..

I think Leno was the best... I can't stand Kimmel and the other fallen douchebags on late night these days... It's like they are all heard up for the ADD generation...


----------



## csb

Now?


----------



## csb

WHERE'S THE SUN


----------



## Road Guy

csb said:


> Now?


Yes now


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I don't like any of the late night guys now. I'm right there with you RG. I don't know what the love for Jimmy Fallon is. He just always looks like a stoned, clueless kid to me. I don't see him as an adult in any way shape or form. Just a college kid, stoned out of his mind, making a shit ton of money to do the same stupid shit that he did on SNL.


----------



## knight1fox3

Leno was good stuff. Conan was funny in the beginning too then it got all bureaucratic with moving things around and time slots blah blah. I wonder how S. Colbert will do as Letterman's replacement. But again, I won't be rearranging my schedule in an effort to watch it. LOL


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch post.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunch post.


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## P-E

Asolutely


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## NJmike PE

of course


----------



## Ble_PE

Should I have a beer at lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## Ble_PE

What can they do, fire me?


----------



## NakedOrangie

So results today?


----------



## NakedOrangie

I heard the cut score is 81


----------



## NakedOrangie

Which means we all failed


----------



## NakedOrangie

Except for me


----------



## NakedOrangie

I passed because I'm a naked orange


----------



## NakedOrangie

And who would want to fail a naked orange that wears red lipstick


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam


----------



## NakedOrangie

Orange spam?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Blue spam?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Puce Spam?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Lavender spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> And who would want to fail a naked orange that wears red lipstick


I love me some Naked Orange with red lipstick


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam that smells like roses?


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who would want to fail a naked orange that wears red lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Naked Orange with red lipstick
Click to expand...



Unless that was my cousin, you awful person!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam that smells like wet dog hair?


----------



## NJmike PE

kissing cousins


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> What can they do, fire me?


did someone say fire?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam that smells like post 7118


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What can they do, fire me?
> 
> 
> 
> did someone say fire?
Click to expand...



That's right! You're results were in for....

FIRE


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam that tastes like ash and smells like fire?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Garbage spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who would want to fail a naked orange that wears red lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Naked Orange with red lipstick
Click to expand...


----------



## NakedOrangie

Getting to 10k with spam?


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who would want to fail a naked orange that wears red lipstick
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Naked Orange with red lipstick
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



And how did you know my cousin has white eyebrows?


----------



## NakedOrangie

More field visits today


----------



## NakedOrangie

Finished 6/10 sites yesterday


----------



## NakedOrangie

Drove around for 110 miles


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NakedOrangie

Went to eat BBQ for lunch and having the company comp it


----------



## NakedOrangie

Dinner gala tonight for construction


----------



## NakedOrangie

Should be fun?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Free dinner!


----------



## NakedOrangie

No free booze!


----------



## NakedOrangie

Who pays $7 for a freaking soda?


----------



## NJmike PE

NakedOrangie said:


> No free booze!


not cool


----------



## NakedOrangie

I hope there's dessert.


----------



## NakedOrangie

NJmike PE said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No free booze!
> 
> 
> 
> not cool
Click to expand...



I know the event coordinator, it's possible to have free booze later in the evening.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I wonder how piss drunk the engineers and construction managers get


----------



## NakedOrangie

This should be entertaining towards the end of the evening


----------



## NakedOrangie

Today is technically my FRIDAY


----------



## NakedOrangie

In which case, I might just say FTS and start drinking on my own before the gala


----------



## NakedOrangie

But who knows, I might be a good girl for once


----------



## NakedOrangie

Yeah, no... not going to happen


----------



## NakedOrangie

I wonder if I can swing by my place and take a shot of moonshine before heading to the event


----------



## NakedOrangie

Then there's always this:


----------



## NakedOrangie

Maybe I should get some baileys and mix it with my coffee


----------



## NakedOrangie

But then there is that whole random drug testing thing


----------



## NakedOrangie

I likes tha money more than no money


----------



## NakedOrangie

One away


----------



## NakedOrangie

YAYAYAYA


----------



## NakedOrangie

Only 2848 more to go


----------



## NJmike PE

go get em


----------



## NakedOrangie

As a collective, we can do this, right?


----------



## NakedOrangie

You heard it here first, cut score is absolute value of -53


----------



## NJmike PE

you keep going at the rate that you are, you will finish it by days end


----------



## NakedOrangie

Or maybe that's 8^2?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Possibly, but then again I have to go to the field again today. Spamming while I can!


----------



## NakedOrangie

As many people have contacted NCEES already, we're probably all doomed to fail


----------



## NakedOrangie

In which case, I'll need someone to take over all of my bills


----------



## NakedOrangie

Because I'm going to retire and join a monastery.


----------



## NakedOrangie

On second thought, a naked orange in a monastery?


----------



## NakedOrangie

What is they try to _juice _me?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Oh, the horror!


----------



## matt267 PE

I really think there is two more weeks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

They can't juice you if you juice yourself.


----------



## P-E

Lunch spam


----------



## NJmike PE

deciding on something real for lunch or settling for my pb&amp;j


----------



## P-E

You seem to have pb&amp;j a lot


----------



## NJmike PE

ingredients are inexpensive. all about the budget


----------



## P-E

Mini p-e doesn't like peanut butter. Not sure why


----------



## NJmike PE

he's not very american


----------



## P-E

Every day he wants turkey sandwich


----------



## P-E

Or chocolate if we'd let him


----------



## LWhitson2

Everyday I'm hust-hustlin...


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> Or chocolate if we'd let him


that's every kid


----------



## matt267 PE

LWhitson2 said:


> Everyday I'm hust-hustlin...


More spammin' less hustlin'


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> deciding on something real for lunch or settling for my pb&amp;j


----------



## NJmike PE

I like the way you think fox, as long as that's not a plate of turkey bacon...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ sure thing. Some non-turkey bacon coming right up! :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

Post meeting post.


----------



## Ble_PE

Afternoon post.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sure thing. Some non-turkey bacon coming right up! :thumbs:


:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE

That's a bannable offense


----------



## kullerva

just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> That's a bannable offense


that and thinking that canadian bacon is the same as real bacon


----------



## Baconator

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ sure thing. Some non-turkey bacon coming right up! :thumbs:


I'm offended.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost quitting time


----------



## Ble_PE

No motivation!


----------



## NJmike PE

Is it time yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Yes.


----------



## csb

I wake up too early to watch late night TV


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> I wake up too early to watch late night TV




Same here, 4:30 comes early...


----------



## NJmike PE

50 minutes to go


----------



## knight1fox3

THAT KID IS BACK ON THE ESCALATOR!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I hope he falls and a blood bath ensues!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer...


----------



## NJmike PE

still not close enough though...


----------



## matt267 PE

What is wrong with you man?


----------



## matt267 PE

Too damn slow.


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick


----------



## Ble_PE

Tock


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick


----------



## Ble_PE

Tock


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick


----------



## Ble_PE

Tock


----------



## NJmike PE

29 minutes....


----------



## matt267 PE

Home


----------



## matt267 PE

Been home.


----------



## NJmike PE

:redface:


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to hit the road


----------



## NJmike PE

still here...


----------



## NakedOrangie

2.5 more hours...


----------



## NakedOrangie

FML...


----------



## NJmike PE

time to make like a tree and get out of here.


----------



## NakedOrangie

If only I could. I have a construction dinner to go to after this.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Falling asleep at my desk as we speak


----------



## NakedOrangie

I need to guzzle a gallon of coffee...


----------



## NakedOrangie

Or vodka


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'm sure one of those will help.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Woot woot, now past 300 posts


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam posts for the win


----------



## Baconator

Spam sweet spam


----------



## Baconator

NakedOrangie said:


> Woot woot, now past 300 posts


You're on the way


----------



## Road Guy

1st time at the Dentist today in 2+ years and not a single Cavity!

Fuckin A!!!!!!!


----------



## Baconator

Road Guy said:


> 1st time at the Dentist today in 2+ years and not a single Cavity!
> 
> Fuckin A!!!!!!!


A clean mouth.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Road Guy said:


> 1st time at the Dentist today in 2+ years and not a single Cavity!
> 
> Fuckin A!!!!!!!




And here I thought you had a potty mouth RG.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I have a dentist appointment later this month.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I had an eye appointment last week. My left eye has astigmatism and it's gotten only slightly worse. Meanwhile, my right eye is very much so near 20/20 vision.


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'm pretty sure I'm due for a pap smear later this year too.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Pap smears... *shudders*


----------



## NakedOrangie

I guess I take comfort in know that I'm never get a penile or a prostate exam.


----------



## NakedOrangie

So it's kind of a wash in terms of the sexes?


----------



## NakedOrangie

My boobs are a win though


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> My boobs are a win though


Prove it.


----------



## matt267 PE

NakedOrangie said:


> I guess I take comfort in know that I'm never get a penile or a prostate exam.


Both enjoyable if done correctly.


----------



## NakedOrangie

matt267 said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My boobs are a win though
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...



The girls in the EB girls only forum know


----------



## NakedOrangie

Results were released and California is not one of them :suicide1:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

If you're still planning medical check ups I think both Mike and Matt give free gyno check ups.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And we suck, results are out and still not at 10K.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I blame the lackadaisical spamming by this year's noobs.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

not looking forward to the shit-ton of work awaiting me after today's field day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

it's going to be a long month


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

well at least I get a long weekend before the misery really starts


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'll need a few more once I'm done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bottom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

TOP


----------



## csb

yep


----------



## Baconator

Baconator here


----------



## Baconator

Bacon and spam


----------



## Baconator

Spam and bacon


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'll stick to my licensed gyno for my exams.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Since results are out, I guess RG needs to put the forum on users only?


----------



## P-E

They came out quick this time. Who would have guessed.


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## P-E

NakedOrangie said:


>


All work and no play, I see.


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Damn, we didn't hit 10k.


----------



## NakedOrangie

power-engineer said:


> NakedOrangie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All work and no play, I see.
Click to expand...

From time to time I use the machete instead of the axe. I'm sure that could be labeled as play.


----------



## P-E

Ken 3.0 said:


> Damn, we didn't hit 10k.


Yeah. But there's plenty more states.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Once the first state reports, no one gives a shit about a spam a thon. Except mike.


----------



## P-E

Lonely spamming


----------



## P-E

Sap was wise to start it early


----------



## LWhitson2

The wait is killing me. All these states and no Indiana...


----------



## NakedOrangie

Spam all day every day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Sesame Street spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Life with a 2 year old


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Oh the shame of not completing the 10k in time.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Now we can transition from cut score questions to 'what do I have to do to start my own business' questions.


----------



## NakedOrangie

Ken 3.0 said:


> Now we can transition from cut score questions to 'what do I have to do to start my own business' questions.




Or the questions related to stamps?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NakedOrangie said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we can transition from cut score questions to 'what do I have to do to start my own business' questions.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the questions related to stamps?
Click to expand...

That too. Let's not forget the pe number from the state. Those will start up soon enough.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

We never finish the 10k before results come out. And the results never come out this quickly.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Damn NCEES and their efficiency.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn...early to be this tired.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Wish I had taken tomorrow off and had a 4 day weekend


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spamming solo


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And some more


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Damn NCEES and their efficiency.


Um, no.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Just cuz you screwed up your application...


----------



## matt267 PE

:redface:


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

What he said


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## matt267 PE

congrats to the new PE's

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Get this 10k done


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Yawn


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ditto


----------



## rncole P.E.

Boop.


----------



## rncole P.E.

Why not spend the time waiting making a giant Lego duck.


----------



## NJmike PE

Did you say a giant Lego dick?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

There's still time to spam!

Come get some while the gettin' is good.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

Lego dick


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Or this:


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Secret spam


----------



## P-E

Not so secret spam


----------



## P-E

Spam u later


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## Baconator

Bacon


----------



## P-E

almost Friday


----------



## P-E

weekend with mrs p-e

and eb.com


----------



## P-E

grandparents taking little p-e for the weekend


----------



## NJmike PE

Post


----------



## P-E

some night spam


----------



## P-E

hey mike


----------



## Baconator

What up


----------



## Baconator

Spamming?


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong

Top


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

all night iong


----------



## P-E

bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

3/4 of the way there...PA results still not in....bottom


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

F5.....F5.....F5


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

17 hours 15 mins till the weekend


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Top going to bed


----------



## LWhitson2

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

few more


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

zzzzzzzz


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

getting tired


----------



## P-E

tired


----------



## P-E

tired


----------



## P-E

penultimate


----------



## P-E

bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

why you up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

why you up


----------



## matt267 PE

why you up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

why you up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

why you up


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam before the sun comes up.


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Nah, woke up to go to the gym. Woke up an hour early tho


----------



## matt267 PE

you're up just to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gym spam


----------



## matt267 PE

good for you.

I'm up pretending to study.

TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

Gym spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Gym spam


----------



## matt267 PE

slacking spam?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah you need to really start doing that now


----------



## matt267 PE

slacking spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah you need to really start doing that now


no shit.


----------



## NJmike PE

SIT

Slacker In Training


----------



## matt267 PE

I still lack motivation.


----------



## matt267 PE

I still lack motivation.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## matt267 PE

have fun at the gym. I need to move it along.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


yup


----------



## NJmike PE

Not going for another 25 minutes


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Gonna need to wrap this thing up soon


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok I'm done for now.


----------



## NJmike PE

Gotta save some for when I should be working


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

Here's a few more


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'


----------



## Ble_PE

WOOD!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes


----------



## matt267 PE

Would


----------



## matt267 PE

I mean wood.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's it


----------



## matt267 PE

No results today.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yesterday was a fluke


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

No results Monday. It's a holiday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's the map?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's the map?


----------



## Ble_PE

It's Friday, throw your hands up!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Where's the map?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I love spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

you can eat it this way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

you can eat it that way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spamming all day long


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

well maybe not ALL day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

most of the day?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

maybe not that either


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

holiday weekend - woot!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

got that going for us


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something to look forward to


----------



## NJmike PE

Only need to work 4.5 hours today, but I'm sure my boss won't see it my way


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Only need to work 4.5 hours today, but I'm sure my boss won't see it my way




I'm sure you're right, he won't see it that way. Jerk...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Will be interesting to see productivity levels today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not that I'm being particularly productive (workwise) at the moment


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

should get a cup of coffee soon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

so I don't have to chat with people at the Keurig


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get a few more spam in


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just cuz


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

hey 6.9k posts for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

hard to be productive today


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

1. not in the mood


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

2. still feel like crap


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

3. this job can be mind-numbing sometimes


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

4. need to cash in my luck and win the damn lottery already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

hey now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

no, no allstars here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

one more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

why yes sir have another


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

8k


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

7k for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## P-E

Spam on


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not that I'm being particularly productive (workwise) at the moment


It happens to us all.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Sad but true


----------



## matt267 PE

you are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## P-E

Off to get some breakfast. What should I have?


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## matt267 PE

you we are all spam whores.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

v


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## LWhitson2

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ooh you


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

something something spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bottom


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

this goes slowly with just one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

here we go again


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yup you guess it


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

Ramnares P.E. said:


> this goes slowly with just one


There can be only one.


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## matt267 PE

hell of a run Ram.


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

spamarama


----------



## P-E

Bottom


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## frazil

impressive spamming!


----------



## frazil

this thing could be finished today


----------



## frazil

time to feed the goats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green Eggs and Ham Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must start on HoneyDoos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must start on HoneyDoos


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must start on HoneyDoos


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must start on HoneyDoos


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

moving along here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must wash porch


----------



## Road Guy

She said anyway you want it that's the way you need it


----------



## Road Guy

I am a man without conviction


----------



## Road Guy

You come and go you come and go


----------



## Road Guy

Red gold and green


----------



## Road Guy

Every day is like survival


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> She said anyway you want it that's the way you need it


Don't stop believing. Hold on to that feeling.


----------



## P-E

The smell of wine and cheap perfume.


----------



## P-E

It goes on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

And on


----------



## P-E

Street lights


----------



## P-E

People


----------



## P-E

Up and down


----------



## P-E

The boulevard


----------



## P-E

Hiding somewhere in the


----------



## P-E

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhhhhhhhht


----------



## P-E

[39 frames of instumental]


----------



## frazil

goats fed


----------



## frazil

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## csb

Yet?


----------



## frazil

so glad I'm not at work


----------



## frazil

are you guys?


----------



## matt267 PE

yup


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost finished washing porch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost finished washing porch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost finished washing porch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost finished washing porch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey will be happy


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^


----------



## Baconator

BLT for lunch without the L and T


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## frazil

You can wash the porch and spam at the same time??

#madskillz


----------



## Baconator

Direct tv sux


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Getting new box for free


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Getting new box for free


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Getting new box for free


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She said new box is cuming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Direct TV lady said new box is cuming


----------



## LWhitson2

Wow, that is a talented box...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ba dum tiss


----------



## LWhitson2

I'm glad somebody got the joke and wasn't too offended.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Wifey will be happy




No she won't. They're never happy.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Direct TV box blowed up




Nice blue screen of death.



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Direct TV lady said new box is cuming


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

It'll take a lot more than that to offend vet members of EB


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she won't. They're never happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct TV box blowed up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice blue screen of death.
> 
> 
> 
> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Direct TV lady said new box is cuming
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Giggity


----------



## Baconator

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It'll take a lot more than that to offend vet members of EB


I predict no one will be offended.


----------



## NikatKimber

results pending....


----------



## NikatKimber

...still!


----------



## NikatKimber

I should be able to break the 40 posts to be able to edit quick in here!


----------



## NikatKimber

Most forums have a 30 second or more delay between posts...


----------



## matt267 PE

The more you spam, the faster the results come.


----------



## NikatKimber

Not here!


----------



## NikatKimber

matt267 said:


> The more you spam, the faster the results come.




'Tis my hope!


----------



## matt267 PE

NikatKimber said:


> Most forums have a 30 second or more delay between posts...




They are nice enough to let us spam with a 3-5 second delay.


----------



## NikatKimber

Just 3-5?


----------



## NikatKimber

That's cool!


----------



## NikatKimber

Hit the delay that time.


----------



## NikatKimber

Just checked....


----------



## NikatKimber

Still "Results Pending"


----------



## NJmike PE

keep posting here while you wait.


----------



## NJmike PE

need to get to 10k before all results are out


----------



## NJmike PE

It helps with the weight time of results


----------



## frazil

spam break


----------



## frazil

just found a stash of christmas chocolate


----------



## frazil

how could I have forgotten about this??


----------



## frazil

good stuff too


----------



## frazil

spam to 8500


----------



## frazil

I think we could finish this today


----------



## frazil

if everyone jumped in


----------



## frazil

I should go mow the lawn


----------



## frazil

right after chocolate


----------



## frazil

I'm waiting for results too


----------



## frazil

maybe I won't find out either until this is done


----------



## frazil

for a promotion


----------



## frazil

better keep spamming


----------



## frazil

I've been wondering why they're taking so long


----------



## frazil

I would have spammed harder


----------



## frazil

where is everyone?


----------



## frazil

working?


----------



## frazil

it's lunch time


----------



## frazil

you should be spamming


----------



## frazil

need more chocolate...


----------



## NikatKimber

Not yet here


----------



## frazil

are you thinking they'll come today?


----------



## NikatKimber

Green eggs and spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'll hit the spam bottle pretty hard tonight. Maybe.


----------



## frazil

good luck


----------



## NikatKimber

I'm not thinking today at all.


----------



## frazil

good luck with that matt!


----------



## NikatKimber

Waiit, what was the question?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## NikatKimber

spam, spam, spam


----------



## frazil

it looks like rain


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> good luck with that matt!


Thanks. I could use a little luck.


----------



## frazil

and it was so nice this morning


----------



## matt267 PE

Looks like "Mostly Sunny" to me.


----------



## frazil

maybe I won't mow the lawn


----------



## frazil

maybe I'll just spam and eat chocolate


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## frazil

almost to 8500


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## frazil

hairball


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Like the great George freakin' Strait, I'm the king of gettin' unwound!


----------



## Ble_PE

Billy bob


----------



## frazil

booger


----------



## Ble_PE

almost


----------



## frazil

yes!


----------



## Ble_PE

no!


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> maybe I'll just spam and eat chocolate


and beer.


----------



## frazil

Ok, back to work….ha ha!


----------



## NikatKimber

frazil said:


> maybe I'll just spam and eat chocolate




That's a lot of chocolate!


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NJmike PE

beer o'clock


----------



## NikatKimber

Holy double posts batman!!


----------



## NikatKimber

waiting... waiting...


----------



## NikatKimber

I have a lot...


----------



## NikatKimber

...of spamming to do....


----------



## NikatKimber

...to reach 10k...


----------



## NikatKimber

...so the results...


----------



## NikatKimber

...come out today!


----------



## NikatKimber

checking...


----------



## NikatKimber

...still pending.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Wifey has 10 women staying with us for the weekend with only one bedroom.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe I can stay on the screen porch??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Help


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The couch would be nice


----------



## akwooly

i missed you shipwreck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

But my Direct TV box blowed up


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's AK


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey AK


----------



## akwooly

why do you have 10 women in your house?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We miss you too!!


----------



## NJmike PE

We were shinin' like lighters in the dark
In the middle of a rock show


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Wifey has 10 women staying with us for the weekend with only one bedroom.


This could be interesting.


----------



## NJmike PE

We were doin' it right


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My wife brought friends and their kids to stay with us at beach in fl.


----------



## NJmike PE

We were comin' alive


----------



## NJmike PE

Yeah, caught up in a Southern summer, a barefoot, blue jean night


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At least the porch is clean


----------



## NikatKimber

I don't miss waiting for exam results!


----------



## NikatKimber

Beach would be fun this weekend!


----------



## NikatKimber

Instead, we have rain.


----------



## NikatKimber

Like we did yesterday....


----------



## akwooly

you would think getting my own office i would have more time be on eb but no.


----------



## NikatKimber

...and the day before that...


----------



## akwooly

spend the whole time on your boat shipwreck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to White Trash Bash Tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to White Trash Bash Tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to White Trash Bash Tomorrow


----------



## akwooly

wtf is that? sounds awesome


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to White Trash Bash Tomorrow


----------



## NikatKimber

Are you going twice?


----------



## NikatKimber

...er, a lot?


----------



## akwooly

peace out brahs. i'll check back in later


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bunch of drunk people in boats


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will try to dodge all of them


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Bunch of drunk people in boats


this sounds phenomenal


----------



## NikatKimber

You know what would be phenomenal???


----------



## NikatKimber

Finding out I passed before the weekend!


----------



## NikatKimber

But that chance dwindles every minute


----------



## NikatKimber

because this thread


----------



## NikatKimber

will never make 10k


----------



## NikatKimber

in time today!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunch of drunk people in boats
> 
> 
> 
> this sounds phenomenal
Click to expand...

*




*


----------



## NikatKimber

so shipwreck, what kind of boat will you be on?


----------



## NikatKimber

I am hopefully going to go canoeing on Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NikatKimber

Someone's looking for the meme thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Anything goes in the SPAM thread though.


----------



## NikatKimber

what about dog?


----------



## NikatKimber

do they put dog in spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

They might.


----------



## matt267 PE

NikatKimber said:


> do they put dog in spam?








Does that count?


----------



## NikatKimber

it counts.


----------



## NikatKimber

as long as there is no cat in it though!


----------



## NikatKimber

mmm...


----------



## NikatKimber

spam dogs!


----------



## NikatKimber

wrap it in corn meal...


----------



## NikatKimber

and deep fry it!


----------



## NikatKimber

corny spam dogs!


----------



## NikatKimber

Lunch time!


----------



## NikatKimber

leftover frozen pizza


----------



## NikatKimber

at least I have plenty of hot sauce!


----------



## NikatKimber

I'll be back in a while.


----------



## NikatKimber

Enjoy all y'alls friday!


----------



## NikatKimber

I need help in here!


----------



## NikatKimber

NJMike said results only come out when this thread hits 10k!


----------



## NikatKimber

I get off work at 3pm central today!


----------



## NikatKimber

I don't want to go through the weekend...


----------



## NikatKimber

..not knowing!


----------



## knight1fox3

TIme to snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

NikatKimber said:


> NJMike said results only come out when this thread hits 10k!


Sure. Spread the word likes it's truth.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

now


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to snipe?

EDIT: NAILED IT! :bananalama:

It's all about the timing. And Jedi reflexes...


----------



## matt267 PE

damn


----------



## matt267 PE

well done


----------



## NJmike PE

for the record, I am not baconator


----------



## knight1fox3

Baconator said:


> Direct tv sux


CUT THE CORD!



NJmike PE said:


> beer o'clock


Yes plz.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

For the record, he's a liar ^


----------



## matt267 PE

prove it.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 said:


> well done


pfft! a broken clock is still right 2x a day


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Dammit Fox, that was for Mike, not you, sniper.


----------



## NJmike PE

I would have to request that admin post the ip addresses


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> for the record, I am not baconator


Do you like bacon? Are you not from NJ? Hmmmm


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Matt this might explain your recent problems since your recent quitting of coffee:

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/caffeine-tied-levels-erectile-dysfunction-study-article-1.2230961


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I am not baconator
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like bacon? Are you not from NJ? Hmmmm
Click to expand...

That evidence is good enough for me.


----------



## knight1fox3

Late night drunk tank spamathon anyone???


----------



## NJmike PE

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the record, I am not baconator
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like bacon? Are you not from NJ? Hmmmm
Click to expand...

yes and yes


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Late night drunk tank spamathon anyone???


quite possible


----------



## P-E

I think first I will have a coffee


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Or three


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Matt this might explain your recent problems since your recent quitting of coffee:
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/caffeine-tied-levels-erectile-dysfunction-study-article-1.2230961


Hmmm.... now isn't that interesting.


----------



## knight1fox3

Time to go home yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E.

2507

matt267

1632

power-engineer

1382

MechE_in_PA

688

NJmike PE

511

Ble_PE

361

Ship Wreck PE

334

NakedOrangie

184

Ken 3.0

183

frazil

181

knight1fox3

122

envirotex

88

Lumber Jim

85

NikatKimber

61

Road Guy

56

Sap

52

LWhitson2

36

Baconator

33

Supe

31

csb

20

snickerd3

14

FROZEN CHOSEN

12

akwooly

6

Dark Knight

6

SNAPE/SMOTT PE

5

HokiePower

4

Dleg

3

cement

3

EB NCEES REP

3

kschim

2

kullerva

2

rncole

2

Ali3726

2

dulceenea

1

engineergurl

1

humner

1

Flyer_PE

1

mustang462002

1

goodal

1

Kanen

1

FLBuff PE

1

BoilerEng

1

kevo_55

1


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Clearly it means, in comparison, you all are slackers.

Dulceenea, engineergurl, humner, Flyer_PE, mustang462002, goodal, Kanen, FLBuffPE, BoilerEng, and kevo_55 - thanks for playing.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And of course we know Mike really has 544 ( 511 plus Baconator's 33)


----------



## P-E

Did I really put that many up?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Time to go home yet?


I'm giving this place one more hour then I'm making like a tree and getting outta here


----------



## knight1fox3

LEAVE! It's make like a tree, and LEAVE! Ya sound like a damn fool when you say it wrong!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving this place one more hour then I'm making like a tree and getting outta here
Click to expand...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not a Boondock Saints fan Fox?


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go home yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm giving this place one more hour then I'm making like a tree and getting outta here
Click to expand...

Did someone say "tree?"


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Of course, with my luck, you jerks will probably wrap this up while I'm on the train


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LEAVE! It's make like a tree, and LEAVE! Ya sound like a damn fool when you say it wrong!


thank you for getting that Fox, although I fully expected you to. Now Matt on the other hand...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Of course, with my luck, you jerks will probably wrap this up while I'm on the train


which train are you catching...


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not a Boondock Saints fan Fox?


Of course I am. Did I miss a quote in there?


----------



## NikatKimber

Just a few more posts...


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with my luck, you jerks will probably wrap this up while I'm on the train
> 
> 
> 
> which train are you catching...
Click to expand...

I thought we told you to get a car already?!


----------



## NikatKimber

to get on the first line of posters!


----------



## NikatKimber

and I started in late!


----------



## knight1fox3

NikatKimber said:


> Just a few more posts...


Will you get an avatar already?

ldman:


----------



## NJmike PE

damn city dwellers


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

See my gif above Fox. It might just be me, but every time Mike says that I immediately think of that scene.


----------



## NikatKimber

I like being the invisible man!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

No avatar = bannable offense.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> No avatar = bannable offense.


QFT


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> damn city dwellers




Jealous cuz he has to deal with NJT and PATH's bullsh*t


----------



## Ble_PE

Can we go home yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Can we go home yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Can we go home yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Can we go home yet?


----------



## NikatKimber

Ramnares P.E. said:


> No avatar = bannable offense.








NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No avatar = bannable offense.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT
Click to expand...



Fine. Alright. I'll do it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who's with me?


----------



## NikatKimber

sheesh!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone?


----------



## NikatKimber

grr!! missed it!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

can we get this moving already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get 'er done


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> See my gif above Fox. It might just be me, but every time Mike says that I immediately think of that scene.


why you no see back to the future?!


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't we just settle this over a pint?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

No?


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Who's with me?


less than 50 minutes


----------



## Ble_PE

Alright then!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Can't we just settle this over a pint?


or four...


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> See my gif above Fox. It might just be me, but every time Mike says that I immediately think of that scene.
> 
> 
> 
> why you no see back to the future?!
Click to expand...



I have a 2 year old who dominates my day time. Once he's asleep I'm busy trying to catch up on GoT and all that other crap I don't get to see.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready for some alcohol!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't we just settle this over a pint?
> 
> 
> 
> or four...
Click to expand...



Can we just make that as many as needed?


----------



## Ble_PE

Going to a new brewery tonight.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Air show this weekend, let's gaooo!


----------



## Ble_PE

After eating at a British Pub.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> Going to a new brewery tonight.




Have a beer...or four for me


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ble_PE said:


> After *eating at a British Pub.*




You'll need the beer to wash that crap out


----------



## Ble_PE

Many pints will be consumed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

really want to leave


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Can the three day weekend start already


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## NikatKimber

There!


----------



## NikatKimber

I haz avatar nao!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Good job sir


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Now spam away


----------



## NikatKimber

Need moar spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone want to help me pack?


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

shorts, shirt, beer - what else is there?


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late night drunk tank spamathon anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> quite possible
Click to expand...

Wife and mini p-e not home tonight. Spam on


----------



## NikatKimber

You can be Sir Spamalot for the night!


----------



## NikatKimber

just as long as you aren't a spambot


----------



## NikatKimber

Nearing 100 posts already!


----------



## NikatKimber

talk about padding your post count!


----------



## NikatKimber

eventually, like the broken clock, I will say something worthwhile.


----------



## NikatKimber

Probably...


----------



## NikatKimber

But maybe not.


----------



## NikatKimber

I do post a lot of spam!


----------



## NikatKimber

What my attitude resembles...


----------



## NikatKimber

...when they don't post my results before the weekend:


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## P-E

Wife and mini p-e away tonight. Beer and spam time


----------



## NikatKimber

power-engineer said:


> Wife and mini p-e away tonight. Beer and spam time




So we heard.


----------



## NikatKimber

What kind of beer goes best with spam?


----------



## P-E

Do you like cream in your coffee?


----------



## NikatKimber

Or is it dependent on what kind of spam?


----------



## NikatKimber

Spam!


----------



## NikatKimber

Yes, Spam!


----------



## NikatKimber

I Snipe Spam!


----------



## P-E

NikatKimber said:


> What kind of beer goes best with spam?


All


----------



## NikatKimber

No cream here.


----------



## NikatKimber

power-engineer said:


> NikatKimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of beer goes best with spam?
> 
> 
> 
> All
Click to expand...

All at once?


----------



## NikatKimber

Or sugar.


----------



## NikatKimber

I like mine black.


----------



## NikatKimber

Results still pending


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

power-engineer said:


> Wife and mini p-e away tonight. Beer and spam time


Time for the special club??


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## NikatKimber

Glorious SPAM!


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## NikatKimber

BACON SPAM!!!!


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## NikatKimber

Ship Wreck PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and mini p-e away tonight. Beer and spam time
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the special club??
Click to expand...

When? Where? Do we have to eat the spam?


----------



## frazil

Waiting for the kids spam


----------



## frazil

Are we going to finish this today or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## frazil

What number are we up to?


----------



## NikatKimber




----------



## NikatKimber

8722


----------



## frazil

Well if I can peck out 3 posts in a row on my phone with no posts in between we're never going to get there


----------



## matt267 PE

frazil said:


> What number are we up to?


that was #8720


----------



## NikatKimber

Spamshi!


----------



## frazil

Ok, easy peasy.


----------



## frazil

Let's finish this up


----------



## NikatKimber

frazil said:


> Well if I can peck out 3 posts in a row on my phone with no posts in between we're never going to get there




Well if your posts are that long...


----------



## frazil

Good point


----------



## NikatKimber

Must


----------



## NikatKimber

make


----------



## NikatKimber

shorter


----------



## frazil

I'll try to be brief


----------



## NikatKimber

posts


----------



## frazil

Quantity


----------



## NikatKimber

You interrupted me!


----------



## frazil

Not


----------



## NikatKimber

over quality!


----------



## frazil

Quality


----------



## frazil

Not that there was a lot of quality either


----------



## frazil

Weird, it's just html in cursive


----------



## frazil

And gone


----------



## frazil

I don't know if we're going to make it before the weekend Nikat


----------



## NikatKimber

Nah... why make quality?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## NikatKimber

It's not looking hopeful!


----------



## NikatKimber

Jump!


----------



## frazil

Quality? There's none of that here!


----------



## NikatKimber

Cursive HTML

That sounds fun!


----------



## frazil

Goats!


----------



## frazil

Right?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## frazil

My goats have a serious attitude problem


----------



## NikatKimber

Must resist clicking...


----------



## Road Guy

click on OGRE to find out Baconators IP address


----------



## frazil

Engineers don't care about that RG - they just want results!


----------



## NJmike PE

POST


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## frazil

Maybe it's me with the attitude problem...


----------



## matt267 PE

Hey Ram, get in here.


----------



## frazil

Rain


----------



## frazil

Spammin' Ram


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NikatKimber

Rainin' spam


----------



## NikatKimber

spamming spammers spam


----------



## frazil

What's for dinner?


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## NikatKimber

getting tired of seeing "pending"


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## NikatKimber

pending


----------



## frazil

You know what sucks worst about waiting?


----------



## NikatKimber

maybe a few more will make me see something else.


----------



## frazil

Not knowing when results are coming


----------



## NikatKimber

waiting more?


----------



## frazil

And that


----------



## Road Guy

Road Guy said:


> click on OGRE to find out Baconators IP address


don't want to miss this


----------



## Baconator

NikatKimber said:


> pending


Oklahoma? Oh no.


----------



## frazil

If they just gave a timeline


----------



## frazil

Or "definitely not this week so don't worry about it."


----------



## frazil

I think we're having salmon


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hi


----------



## NJmike PE

how hi


----------



## NikatKimber

Baconator said:


> NikatKimber said:
> 
> 
> 
> pending
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma? Oh no.
Click to expand...

No no no! Don't say things like that!!


----------



## NikatKimber

frazil said:


> I think we're having salmon




I love salmon!


----------



## NikatKimber

Especially smoked salmon!


----------



## NikatKimber

But at the moment I prefer Spam!


----------



## NikatKimber

only 45 minutes left!


----------



## NikatKimber

We just need 1,210 more posts!


----------



## NikatKimber

I don't know if it's possible!


----------



## NikatKimber

Not possible for one man alone to make it!


----------



## NikatKimber

I need more spammers!


----------



## NikatKimber

Or at least company in my misery!


----------



## NikatKimber

Am I alone?!?!


----------



## NikatKimber

Bueller?


----------



## NikatKimber

BUELLER!?!??


----------



## NikatKimber

*BUELLER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## knight1fox3

Snipe!


----------



## NikatKimber

At least it's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## NikatKimber

I lost again to the sniping knight!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ramnares P.E. said:


> See my gif above Fox. It might just be me, but every time Mike says that I immediately think of that scene.


Oh I think that was blocked so I couldn't see it.



Ble_PE said:


> Ready for some alcohol!


Yup!



power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late night drunk tank spamathon anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> quite possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wife and mini p-e not home tonight. Spam on
Click to expand...

What a romantic evening.


----------



## NJmike PE

you're Abe Froman?!?


----------



## NJmike PE

NJ out!


----------



## Baconator

Hey all


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> NJ out!


Bastid.... ldman:


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> you're Abe Froman?!?


ROONEY CALM DOWN!


----------



## Baconator

Is it beer t'hyme yet?


----------



## frazil

What? You're not done with this?


----------



## frazil

Slackers


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who passed?


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Next to top


----------



## matt267 PE

More information about this topic is not going to be given to you.


----------



## NakedOrangie




----------



## NakedOrangie

Serious times call for serious measures...


----------



## NakedOrangie

I've already given up hope that California will release results but I guess others are optimistic?


----------



## NakedOrangie

I'm drinking with or without results.


----------



## NakedOrangie

But then again, I'm drinking with a pass or fail so I guess I'm just drinking in general?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Who's doing booze Friday?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Me me me!


----------



## Road Guy

Yes it fuck this shit o'clock yet?


----------



## Road Guy

Fuck this shit fuck all of it


----------



## NakedOrangie

Road Guy said:


> Fuck this shit fuck all of it


That's the right attitude! +1


----------



## frazil




----------



## Road Guy

do you ever feel like your the only one at your job that has a sense of FUCKING URGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frazil

What's so fucking urgent?


----------



## frazil

And the answer is no. Half of the people I work with have a sense of urgency, the other half try to lay low. I'm still trying to keep up.


----------



## frazil

of course in colorado there may be a whole different level of non-urgency


----------



## Road Guy

Colorado is like a beach town (with no beach)

just trying to get some sub contract agreements written and out today... like everything else, if you want something done right do it your fucking self!


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

This sh*t needs to end.


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

top


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 said:


> Who passed?


Gas? That was Ram.



NakedOrangie said:


> I'm drinking with or without results.


Nice! Head over to the drunk tank!

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21385&amp;page=24


----------



## NJmike PE

I can't believe that I just dropped my phone and broke the fuckin camera lense! FML


----------



## NJmike PE

Wait. Be there in 86 post


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Broken lense


----------



## NJmike PE

This sux


----------



## NJmike PE

Can't take pictures now


----------



## NJmike PE

Damn phone

:redface:


----------



## NJmike PE

Broken lense


----------



## NJmike PE

Any way, I digress


----------



## NJmike PE

At least I get an upgrade coming my way in a week


----------



## NJmike PE

74


----------



## NJmike PE

73


----------



## NJmike PE

72


----------



## NJmike PE

71


----------



## NJmike PE

70


----------



## NJmike PE

69


----------



## NJmike PE

68


----------



## NJmike PE

67


----------



## NJmike PE

66


----------



## NJmike PE

65


----------



## NJmike PE

64


----------



## NJmike PE

63


----------



## NJmike PE

62


----------



## NJmike PE

61


----------



## NJmike PE

60


----------



## NJmike PE

59


----------



## NJmike PE

58


----------



## NJmike PE

57


----------



## NJmike PE

56


----------



## NJmike PE

55


----------



## NJmike PE

54


----------



## NJmike PE

53


----------



## NJmike PE

52


----------



## NJmike PE

51


----------



## NJmike PE

50


----------



## NJmike PE

49

Top


----------



## NJmike PE

48


----------



## NJmike PE

47


----------



## NJmike PE

46


----------



## NJmike PE

45


----------



## NJmike PE

44


----------



## NJmike PE

43


----------



## NJmike PE

42


----------



## NJmike PE

41


----------



## NJmike PE

40


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP?


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## NJmike PE

T


----------



## NJmike PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP??


----------



## matt267 PE

damn


----------



## matt267 PE

shoot and a miss


----------



## matt267 PE

sucks about your phone mike


----------



## matt267 PE

at least it can still make calls.


----------



## matt267 PE

you know, like a phone.


----------



## matt267 PE

All good phones can make calls.


----------



## NJmike PE

Exactly


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, it's going to be cold tonight.


----------



## matt267 PE

it's too far into spring to be in the 30's.


----------



## matt267 PE

This isn't f*cking Colorado or Wisconsin.


----------



## NJmike PE

Fuckin Wisconsin and their Damn cheese


----------



## Baconator

Less than a thousand to go


----------



## matt267 PE

I was never a big fan of cheese.


----------



## matt267 PE

Baconator, when will the October 2015 results be released?


----------



## Baconator

December


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, I could have told you that.

What day?


----------



## matt267 PE

Also, what's the official cut score.


----------



## matt267 PE

That should be settled once and for all.


----------



## Baconator

I'd have to go check


----------



## matt267 PE

You do that and let us know.


----------



## P-E

what we at here


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

hey bacon boy


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

beer and spam


----------



## P-E

Top


----------



## Road Guy

It's about fuck this shit o'clock at home too.....


----------



## P-E

got the house to myself tonight This never happens


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beermore beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

top


----------



## P-E

of another beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

i need to get a straw


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer more beer more beer bottom


----------



## Road Guy

Top


----------



## P-E

hey rg


----------



## P-E

ready for another beer


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

guinness doing the waterfall


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## Ble_PE

Mmmmmm, beer!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anyone tried kombucha? Me neither.


----------



## P-E

yum


----------



## P-E

not yet


----------



## P-E

got the stereo cranking haven't done that since mini p-e was born


----------



## P-E

the system is a relic of the 90s but can still crank


----------



## P-E

spam some


----------



## P-E

some spam


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonightend this thing tonightend this thing tonightend this thing tonightend this thing tonightend this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

hold on i need to go up for beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

end this thing tonight


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down Top


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

taking this thing down


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## Road Guy

Contribution


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

nice rg


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Lets do this!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## P-E

this is how we do it


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

This is how we do it!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## P-E

get your top?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## P-E

needed beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Carry the team


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## P-E

nice


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:more beer :40oz:more beer :40oz:more beer :40oz:more beer :40oz:more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: more beer :40oz: more beer :40oz: more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beermore beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that staw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that staw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## P-E

should have got that straw


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## P-E

getting there


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## P-E

really? Top


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

are we at 10k yet? :Failed:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

No


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

just like the smiley


----------



## P-E

same anyhow


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

lusone:


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:spammers:


----------



## P-E

you need more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:spammers:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:spammers:


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:spammers:


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## P-E

you came to the right place


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

time to reload


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## Baconator

I predict this will end tonight


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

it is ending


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

oh when will PA release?


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

what does he know


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

he's from NJ


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time Top


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

waterfall time


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

more beer :40oz: and spam until we hit 10K or :drunk1:


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## P-E

beer ready toppity top


----------



## P-E

beer ready


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

wife on the line spam off


----------



## P-E

okay spam on


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

this is what it has come to


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

spamming to abby rd


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

beer good


----------



## P-E

top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ram Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ram Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ram Spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Ram Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipers sighted


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

all day long


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and night


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

thats what we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

thats how we roll


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do it up


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

get this done


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do wup


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

c'mon now


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

do the electric slide


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

even more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

just so much


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

getting late


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

dammit


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

oh well


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

please sir can I have some more


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

umm no


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ha ha ha


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

cruel I tell u


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spammity


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

all these snipers


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

oh man


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

getting closer


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ayup


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yup


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

heres some extra


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## P-E

spam a rama Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

this is how we do ctrl - v


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yawn


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sniper no sniping


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## Baconator

Can I help


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

some more


----------



## Baconator

Pa. Bad bad bad


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Get it up to 10K...PA :waitwall:


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

:respect:


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama Top


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

are we there yet


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

spam a rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

we doin' this tonight?


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

us


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## P-E

get one


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## P-E

get two


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## P-E

or ten


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

no for real i'm out need more beer


----------



## P-E

beer a rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

need more beer


----------



## P-E

bad news, liquor time


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

now?


----------



## P-E

banana rama


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

slackers


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

pa you got a top back there


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and some more


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

got another


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I see Baconator Mike is here


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and even more


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

ahem


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

stuff


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

stuff


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## P-E

spamaplooza


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

spammity spam spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

1K almost to 10K


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

lets do this!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

lets do this!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

lets do this!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Leroy Jenkins


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Leroy Jenkins


----------



## P-E

home stretch Top


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

bad bad leroy brown?


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Leroy Jenkins


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

more


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Leroy Jenkins


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and more


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## P-E

finshs srong


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

a random sniper appears


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## NJmike PE

Winning


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## NJmike PE

Winning


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## P-E

home stretch


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

snipe


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Almost There


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Goddamit P-E


----------



## P-E

thanks for coming


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Already there!


----------



## LWhitson2

Damn, just missed it.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Nooo


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

I mean Yeah!


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

Now PA can release results


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

sneakily deletes a post


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

why am I still posting


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

and the crowd goes wild


----------



## P-E

baconator is your father


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

cuz we have nothing better to do apparently


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

yawn


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

oh well, there's always Oct


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

late night spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

spam


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

welp that was fun


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE

and you can call me Chief Injun Ear now


----------



## P-E

what do we do now


----------



## Baconator

Did I miss something?


----------



## P-E

nope


----------



## NakedOrangie

Damn! I missed 10000


----------



## NakedOrangie

Oh well, carry the shit further


----------



## NakedOrangie

So about that beer


----------



## NakedOrangie

Actually, I have a lot of wine to drink


----------



## NakedOrangie

I think I can safely drink 3/4 of a 750mL bottle?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Let's try


----------



## NakedOrangie

Bottoms up with some cabernet


----------



## NakedOrangie

Also planning on eating a heat attack burrito


----------



## NakedOrangie

Which would probably go better with beer


----------



## NakedOrangie

Aw shit, maybe just one beer before the wine


----------



## NakedOrangie

Yeah... Who says you can't do both?


----------



## NakedOrangie

I likes tha booze


----------



## NakedOrangie

I think my TV is broken... Shit?


----------



## NakedOrangie

Dammit, it's not working!


----------



## NakedOrangie

At least there's alcohol to make up for the loss of mind numbing TV?


----------



## P-E

Still got beer here


----------



## knight1fox3

Still not sure or NO's gender


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## frazil

Well done spammers! Congrats PE! Fabulous prizes await you!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Penis pump?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

That is fabulous for sure.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

As long as the winner approves I guess it's a go.


----------



## P-E

Groovy baby


----------



## knight1fox3

power-engineer said:


> home stretch




And that's a wrap ladies and gents! power-engineer wins it this time around! Awesome 10k! Final stats:

Ramnares P.E.

2707

power-engineer

1956

matt267

1728

MechE_in_PA

934

NJmike PE

629

Ble_PE

377

Ship Wreck PE

335

frazil

218

NakedOrangie

207

Ken 3.0

184

NikatKimber

143

knight1fox3

133

envirotex

88

Lumber Jim

85

Road Guy

67

Sap

52

Baconator

43

LWhitson2

37

Supe

31

csb

20

snickerd3

14

FROZEN CHOSEN

12

akwooly

6

Dark Knight

6

SNAPE/SMOTT PE

5

HokiePower

4

Dleg

3

cement

3

EB NCEES REP

3

kschim

2

kullerva

2

rncole

2

Ali3726

2

BoilerEng

1

kevo_55

1

dulceenea

1

engineergurl

1

humner

1

Flyer_PE

1

mustang462002

1

goodal

1

Kanen

1

FLBuff PE

1


----------



## knight1fox3

And 1 more to make 10050. OCD....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My first and only post in this thread.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Now it's 10050!


----------

